# 20 gallon long journal//new pics added 3/3



## mizu-chan

*JULY 2










JULY 14










JULY 21











JULY 23










JULY 26










AUGUST 4
**









AUGUST 24










SEPTEMBER 3










SEPTEMBER 17




























*
*OCTOBER 12










OCTOBER 19










OCTOBER 22









*
*OCTOBER 26*










*NOVEMBER 1*










*NOVEMBER 2 *










*NOVEMBER 18*











*DECEMBER 19, 2008*









---------------------------



So a friend of mine sends me this link yesterday showing me a 20 gallon long for only $10 on CraigsList. So of course I can't pass up the great deal and call the guy.
It's in great condition, but now that I have it I have no idea what to do first.

As I only have about 25 dollars left in my name :eek5: I kinda want to do something nice but extreamly cheap :frown: (having no job, and having to pay for gas money is quite the experience)

I know that later on I will need to probably upgrade what I get right now; but was wondering if anyone had any suggestions?

I could probably take some plants from my 10 gallon, but even that is slim pickin's. 

Also substrate is a question. I know that Flourite is cheap-ish, but my LFS doesn't order it. I could go with the kitty litter way, but not sure yet.

Anyone got advice? >.<
Thank you.


----------



## chase127

i think you should transfer everything from your 10 gallon into your 20. for substrate you could do some Schultz aquatic soil from homedepot as a bottom layer and your gravel up top. i did this in my 20 when i upgraded from a 10 and i couldnt be happier  

also i have some plants i could send your way. moneywort, some leftover anubias rhizomes, hornwort


----------



## chase127

oh and you could sell your 10G for some serious dough. i got 25 for mine on Craigslist. that paid for my 5.5, substrate and all!


----------



## mizu-chan

chris127 said:


> i think you should transfer everything from your 10 gallon into your 20. for substrate you could do some Schultz aquatic soil from homedepot as a bottom layer and your gravel up top. i did this in my 20 when i upgraded from a 10 and i couldnt be happier
> 
> also i have some plants i could send your way. moneywort, some leftover anubias rhizomes, hornwort


Thanks for the reply! I will be sure to head over to home depot today and pick some up. Hopeful in my price range? lol.
And how much for your trimmings? Thanks for being so nice to offer!


----------



## chase127

just pay shipping, i'm not looking for profit


----------



## mizu-chan

chris127 said:


> just pay shipping, i'm not looking for profit


I'll get back to you on those trimmings once I put some money on my card. 
Thanks so much! 
Also I was wondering if I could possibly mix the Schultz soil with Eco complete.


----------



## chase127

ive never tried it but i dont see why it would be a problem. what type of fish do you plan on putting in there?


----------



## Raven1

When you get it setup let me know. I can shoot you a ton of Rotalla for the cost of shipping. I do weekly trimmings and just toss it on the compost pile.


----------



## chase127

could you send me some as well? im trying to start a rotala forest.


----------



## mizu-chan

Raven1 said:


> When you get it setup let me know. I can shoot you a ton of Rotalla for the cost of shipping. I do weekly trimmings and just toss it on the compost pile.


Thanks so much! Will do.


----------



## mizu-chan

chris127 said:


> just pay shipping, i'm not looking for profit


Thanks! I'll PM you once it's all set up.


----------



## mizu-chan

chris127 said:


> ive never tried it but i dont see why it would be a problem. what type of fish do you plan on putting in there?


Maybe some Harlequin Rasboras. Around 10 or so. Not sure, any suggestions?


----------



## nikonD70s

a school of 10+ rummynose would be nice, they always school. used to have them in my 20g long, now there in the new 60g. i bought some harliguin rasbs and they dont really school that much for me. but you might have better luck.


----------



## mizu-chan

*Day 1*

So went out today and got some Schultz Aquatic Soil from Lowe's. I bought 2 bags, but found 
that just one bag of 10lbs work just fine. Still going to have to go and buy something to cap it 
with since it is very lightweight (hard keeping it all in the bucket while I was washing it ).










got for $6.78 a bag 










I actually don't mind the color.










washed it a couple of times..










she so much wanted to jump into it thinking it was kitty litter :icon_neut
after awhile she decided that watching was just as fun.










It gave me a good 1.5"-2". Probably going to either but some black gravel, or use some old really 
natural looking gravel I got while I was in Ohio awhile back. Depends on how much money I have left.

*Expenses so far:
*- 2 bags Schultz Aquatic Soil (-$15.04)
- 20 gallon long (-$10.00)

Already went over my $25.00, I was practically attacking my couch for quarters and other loose change. :icon_roll 

:icon_eek: I still need to get:
- filter
- lighting
- heater

Hoping I can just ask around and see if anyone has any older equipment that they're willing to give me. :flick:

As for plants and such it will have to wait until everything else is set up (chris127 and Raven1 don't worry I 
am still going to take you up on your plant offers once I get the money. Trying to sell a couple of 
paintings this week).
Since it IS low-tech I'm probably not going put any CO2 in it. I would if I was able. lol.

Well that's all for now. 
Comments very much appreciated


----------



## xpistalpetex

where did u buy the 20 gallon long for 10 bucks >_<


----------



## mizu-chan

xpistalpetex said:


> where did u buy the 20 gallon long for 10 bucks >_<


Craigslist. Had to pick it up locally.


----------



## lauraleellbp

Since you're going with a low tech setup, IMO you can't get much more bang for your buck with a filter than with an HOB. I personally really like AquaClears, but Penguin/Emperors are also pretty good (I own some of both). You can find them used in the S&S pretty frequently. (Keep an eye on the "trading forward" thread- I've seen several go through there. Also a good place to look out for a heater.)

Lighting is probably going to be your biggest expense, though- no way around that. BigAls has great prices on these fixtures though http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...5/cl0/coralifefwt5aqualightdoublestriplight30


----------



## bulrush

If you own an air pump (for aquariums) you can make your own sponge filter from 2 or 3 inch PVC. It's real easy. Several projects on Petfish.net, or maybe here too.


----------



## lauraleellbp

bulrush said:


> If you own an air pump (for aquariums) you can make your own sponge filter from 2 or 3 inch PVC. It's real easy. Several projects on Petfish.net, or maybe here too.


Thats a really good idea. :thumbsup:


----------



## mizu-chan

> If you own an air pump (for aquariums) you can make your own sponge filter from 2 or 3 inch PVC. It's real easy. Several projects on Petfish.net, or maybe here too.


Thanks! I just browsed through that site and found several links.


----------



## mizu-chan

*update*

*Part 1

*So I finally cleared a space for my 20 gallon tall to make room for my 20 gallon long. 










So I went and set up the stand so I could go ahead and make the transfer. The tank was extreamly heavy.
 Me and my friend had quite the time moving it. I emptied out as much water as I could without 
stressing out my Rasboras. But there was still 20 of Caribbean sand...










Me moved it with a little struggle as you can tell from my friends face. hah. :hihi:










I actually changed everything out of my 20 tall before I did anything else. Not scaped or anything. 










So got the 20 long on the other stand, and filled it up. I tried to top it with Eco Complete before filling, 
which made the layers mix... oh well. I learned my lesson :icon_roll Also it's really cloudy.










And yes I was able to get some Eco Complete with no cost to me. Like I said, low budget here, so 
while I was browsing my LFS I asked the owner if the price on it would ever go down, and jokingly I told 
him he should just let me take it for free. He laughed and paused for a moment and told me to wait 
where I was. He goes into the back and brings back a bag of Eco! He said that I couldn't have it because that 
morning one of his workers had dropped it and punctured a hole in the side, and that he would no longer 
be able to sell it. So yes with luck I go a FREE bag of Eco. Very very happy indeed :biggrin:










Also the friend that helped me gave me this filter to borrow while I earned some money up. Not the best 
thing in the world, but it works 

So far so good! Still haven't spent anymore money :thumbsup:

*
Part 2

*Woke up in the morning and my water had cleared up a lot. Decided that it was time to take action on 
finding some sort of lighting. Tried looking up a lot of DIY, but got nothing (well -- that I could do ).

I ended up getting a loan from my parents. $30.00 to spend on lighting. Not much eh? But I really don't want 
to get into debt with them. Turn evil when you owe them money :angryfire

First stop was Home Depot. Got nothing. Next was Lowes. 
I actually thought I got 
some really good stuff for my money. 

- wood scrapes (free)
- 2 clip on lamps (-$18.89)
- 2 65W plant growth bulbs (-$9.67) 

Total used -$28.56

I made the wood scraps into a base for the lamps to clip onto, then painted it black. I actually thought it came out pretty well :icon_lol:














































This is also not scaped yet, but I still like it a lot better with the lighting. I'm sure this isn't as efficient as the 
expensive lights, but I work with what I got 


Comments/Criticism appreciated.


----------



## Church

A free bag of eco-complete, all because you just simply asked!! That's amazing! Talk about good timing!


----------



## chase127

hey its looking really nice! what did you finally go with for substrate?


----------



## mizu-chan

Church said:


> A free bag of eco-complete, all because you just simply asked!! That's amazing! Talk about good timing!


I know! Just my luck. Seriously kept a smile on my face the whole day 



chris127 said:


> hey its looking really nice! what did you finally go with for substrate?


Thanks! I went with Schultz Aquatic Soil. Cheap, and from what I've heard the plants love it.


----------



## mizu-chan

So good news! Was able to sell a painting, and I'm going to deposit the money tomorrow. Watch out S&S, tomorrow I'm going all out.


----------



## scilence

awww...lol, two girls moving a twenty


----------



## lauraleellbp

Nice DIY for your light fixture! :thumbsup: 

Happy shopping!


----------



## mizu-chan

scilence said:


> awww...lol, two girls moving a twenty


haha... 
jk 



lauraleellbp said:


> Nice DIY for your light fixture! :thumbsup:
> 
> Happy shopping!


Thanks!


----------



## Hilde

*lighting*

You sure are thrifty.

You might want to switch to spiral bulbs that are labeled daylight. They have a ballast like flouresant lights do, thus they put off less heat and use less electricity. Check Wal-mart out for these. Cheaper in a package of three than 1.


----------



## mizu-chan

Hilde said:


> You sure are thrifty.
> 
> You might want to switch to spiral bulbs that are labeled daylight. They have a ballast like flouresant lights do, thus they put off less heat and use less electricity. Check Wal-mart out for these. Cheaper in a package of three than 1.


Thanks for the heads up :thumbsup:


----------



## kittytango

Does the tank have a cover? Do any of you ever have fish losses by jumping out??? 

Love the tank, can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## mizu-chan

kittytango said:


> Does the tank have a cover? Do any of you ever have fish losses by jumping out???
> 
> Love the tank, can't wait to see more pictures!


Thank you kittytango! 
There is no cover, and actually I haven't have any losses (so far :icon_roll)
I guess I'm having pretty good luck considering that I have at least one cat constantly in my room. :thumbsup:


----------



## scilence

lol, i got this one suicidal endler that jumps out everytime i do water changes or mess wit the tank. its the same one every time 2.


----------



## mizu-chan

scilence said:


> lol, i got this one suicidal endler that jumps out everytime i do water changes or mess wit the tank. its the same one every time 2.


Haha. Yeah, Endlers like pulling some freak stunts. 
One time one of them somehow "jumped?" into my filter...:fish:


----------



## mizu-chan

I got all of my plants in this week 
Went kind of crazy in the S&S and went all out like i promised. I ordered some dwarf riccia, dwarf hair grass, floaters, and an assortment of others like a sword and some other plant I don't know the name of. 










Two nice full baggies from fishman9809 
Thanks buddy! And I KNOW! I haven't taken pictures of them planted yet. I tried but they were so ugly and blurry. I WILL THOUGH. Promise   












They are so nice and healthy! Beautiful plants. :thumbsup:

And here is the dwarf hair grass I got from eyebeatbadgers. Great stuff and a huge patch for little cost. Highly recommend buying from him! 










Love it! But the mail box was totally beat up. I was so surprise. I guess our mailing service is going down the toilet. 




















I tried planting them with about 10 needles per bunch. Hope it grows out nicely. 

I haven't taken pictures of the dwarf riccia yet, but it was really good quality. Got it from icex. 











This is from erthlng. Unfortunately got a little cooked int he mail, but I'm hoping it will recover. 

I'll try and take some full tank photo tomorrow. Been kinda busy and not feeling too well. 

Thanks. Comment welcome. 
Hope everyone is having a good week, day, year, life.


----------



## deleted_user_16

make sure u flip the floaters right side u or else they will rot and die.


----------



## mizu-chan

fishman9809 said:


> make sure u flip the floaters right side u or else they will rot and die.


Yeah, the majority of them are flipped over. The brown ones are the ones that probably died in the mail.


----------



## youareafever

nice build, i just started a 20g build too....maybe you can coach me on how to do this right. 

btw i have a couple jager heaters ive never used cuz im dumb and bought them when i really dont need it. 100 watt. pm me and ill hook u up.


----------



## mizu-chan

youareafever said:


> nice build, i just started a 20g build too....maybe you can coach me on how to do this right.
> 
> btw i have a couple jager heaters ive never used cuz im dumb and bought them when i really dont need it. 100 watt. pm me and ill hook u up.


I can give you any information you need! Just ask. Pretty new to it as well, but once you go along with it for awhile you learn a lot 
Plus I think it's a prefect size for a tank.
You got PM.


----------



## p3purr

mizu-chan said:


>



Is this straight Shultz or Eco and Shultz mixed? I'm thinking about using a 50/50 or 75/25 mix of Eco and Shultz and was wondering how they looked mixed.

I really like what you're doing with the tank, great lighting. Thanks for the thread.


----------



## mizu-chan

p3purr said:


> Is this straight Shultz or Eco and Shultz mixed? I'm thinking about using a 50/50 or 75/25 mix of Eco and Shultz and was wondering how they looked mixed.
> 
> I really like what you're doing with the tank, great lighting. Thanks for the thread.


Thanks so much p3purr! The lighting came out so much better than I thought. 
This is Shultz and Eco mixed. I really tired to cap the Shultz with Eco, but they blended together during fill up. I highly recommend putting these together  My plants love the stuff and they root really fast.
Good luck and keep me updated with what you do!


----------



## p3purr

Wow, mixture looks great, exactly what i'm looking for. I like how black makes the fish stand out but browns look a bit more natural. This mix is perfect and looks great in your tank. I didn't realize until the other day that Shultz and Profile were the same thing.

It will be a while before I my 30 set up, have all the stuff just have a problem with the room the tank's going in.


----------



## Church

FWIW I think you should replant the hairgrass less densely. It will spread faster. I did an experiment in one of my tanks, in which I planted thicker clumps of it in one corner, but only 3-4 blades per clump everywhere else, and the thicker clumps barely spread at all, only eventually to be covered by some algae I never quite identified.

The other smaller clumps spread rapidly and were green green GREEN!!!!

But ymmv of course.


----------



## mizu-chan

Church said:


> FWIW I think you should replant the hairgrass less densely. It will spread faster. I did an experiment in one of my tanks, in which I planted thicker clumps of it in one corner, but only 3-4 blades per clump everywhere else, and the thicker clumps barely spread at all, only eventually to be covered by some algae I never quite identified.
> 
> The other smaller clumps spread rapidly and were green green GREEN!!!!
> 
> But ymmv of course.


It think that is an excellent idea. I've been watching it since I planted it and its growing... but sooo slowly. And don't even get me started at the rate its spreading. :icon_roll

Thanks for the heads up, and that is whats going to be on my agenda for tonights activities 



p3purr said:


> Wow, mixture looks great, exactly what i'm looking for. I like how black makes the fish stand out but browns look a bit more natural. This mix is perfect and looks great in your tank. I didn't realize until the other day that Shultz and Profile were the same thing.
> 
> It will be a while before I my 30 set up, have all the stuff just have a problem with the room the tank's going in.


Thanks! Yeah I was really happy with the outcome. I was going to cap it with black gravel at first, but I figured that I'd spend a little more money for something thats like 10 times better for my plants. 
Can't wait to see your tank set up!


----------



## Church

Hey mizu-chan, my girlfriend and I just _have_ to know... what's going on with you in that avatar pic of yours? It almost looks like you're on mushrooms or something, lol. I'm sorry to be off-topic, but everytime she sees your avatar on the screen she keeps asking me if I've found out what it means yet. :biggrin:


----------



## screename

You did not mention the other plants besides the hairgrass. How are all the other plants doing with that lighting setup?


----------



## mizu-chan

Church said:


> Hey mizu-chan, my girlfriend and I just _have_ to know... what's going on with you in that avatar pic of yours? It almost looks like you're on mushrooms or something, lol. I'm sorry to be off-topic, but everytime she sees your avatar on the screen she keeps asking me if I've found out what it means yet. :biggrin:


LOL. Haha I had no idea it was that mind boggling. :hihi:
It was taken after my little sister had put toothpaste on my face, and it was me wiping it off. Haha. I was so amused by the expression of sheer disgust on my face. 
So there's your answer.


----------



## Sticky230

hehe wondering the same thing...


----------



## mizu-chan

screename said:


> You did not mention the other plants besides the hairgrass. How are all the other plants doing with that lighting setup?


Oh yeah. Sorry. 
I did the same lighting fixture for my other tank and the other plants are in there. It's basically the same set up as my 20L, and the plants are growing really well.



Sticky230 said:


> hehe wondering the same thing...


Haha, you could have just asked. lol.


----------



## Nismo

Hello, I also have a empty 20 gallon long that i hope to plant, but i can't afford a stand or substrate yet.:icon_cry: And I too have no job so when i sell a car ill go on a shopping spree.

BTW, H-Town Down!
haha jk


----------



## mizu-chan

Nismo said:


> Hello, I also have a empty 20 gallon long that i hope to plant, but i can't afford a stand or substrate yet.:icon_cry: And I too have no job so when i sell a car ill go on a shopping spree.
> 
> BTW, H-Town Down!
> haha jk


I know how you feel! If you were closer, I could give you a bag of Shultz that I have left over. It's unopened. It's light weight but it works great if you cap it with something. ( I also have some white gravel )
As for a stand I can't help you. I found mine in the rubbish bin. :hihi:

but yeah, if you're ever down here let me know. I can hook you up! With plants too if you need it! No cost for anything 


> BTW, H-Town Down!
> haha jk


LOL too corny!


----------



## Nismo

Yeah, well Im actually going to college station to visit soon. I was going to head down to Houstan to visit a friend if she is in town, so I will let you know. 

Hows the local plant selection in Houston anyways?


----------



## mizu-chan

Nismo said:


> Yeah, well Im actually going to college station to visit soon. I was going to head down to Houstan to visit a friend if she is in town, so I will let you know.
> 
> Hows the local plant selection in Houston anyways?


Well let me know 
The best place you can go for plants here is Fish Gallery hands down. Great selection. :thumbsup:
But yeah, don't be a stranger!


----------



## Nismo

I looked for a link for fish gallery and wow:icon_eek: from the pictures it looks like all of our lfs here combined.... btw on the site i noticed theres a sale tomarrow and the next day so heads up.

Ive only been to Houston once and I was a "widdle baby boi" so i dont know the city at all


----------



## mizu-chan

Nismo said:


> I looked for a link for fish gallery and wow:icon_eek: from the pictures it looks like all of our lfs here combined.... btw on the site i noticed theres a sale tomarrow and the next day so heads up.
> 
> Ive only been to Houston once and I was a "widdle baby boi" so i dont know the city at all


Yeah the first time I walked in there I was speechless. So much selection for a pretty decent price. You gotta love the place.  And I'm so glad you reminded me of that sale. I miss it every month! 

Houston isn't as complicated as San Antonio. lol.
Every time I got there I manage to get lost. I mean _every time. :hihi:_
But if I do go up there again, wanna recommend me some LFS?


----------



## Nismo

Well our plants are a little limmited most are just people's trimmings sold to the store, butthe fish selection is stong. I recomend Fintiques on West Ave, Alamo aquatics on Bandera, and Texas tropical & marine on Vance Jackson.
Do you get cherry red shrimp in Houston?


----------



## mizu-chan

Nismo said:


> Well our plants are a little limmited most are just people's trimmings sold to the store, butthe fish selection is stong. I recomend Fintiques on West Ave, Alamo aquatics on Bandera, and Texas tropical & marine on Vance Jackson.
> Do you get cherry red shrimp in Houston?


Cool cool. Yeah you can get cherry shrimp at 2 places that I know of.
One is fish gallery and another one is Xtream Fish and Pets.


----------



## Nismo

you do?....wanna pick me up a dozen at the sale tomarrow :biggrin: ?


----------



## mizu-chan

Nismo said:


> you do?....wanna pick me up a dozen at the sale tomarrow :biggrin: ?


LOL. Well I would if the sale included live stock! It's only equipment. If you have ask in May or June I would totally do it, because if you brought a gas receipt with you, what ever the amount you paid for gas is the amount you get off. So like 50% off 
I bought like $50 worth of plants and fish and only paid $25.

But if you really want some, and are willing to make the trip or meet half way I can get you some


----------



## Nismo

No, i dont want to burden you with driving anywere your not going anyways.
When does that gas recipt sale thing happen?

And what happnes if you have a recept for 100 dollers? do you get it for free?


----------



## p3purr

You could always ship.


----------



## mizu-chan

Yeah I could. But I really have NO experience shipping live things.
I should research some first I think. hehe.


----------



## p3purr

I've successful used Kordon Breather Bags. That' how fish have been shipped to me, even from CA to Nc the fish did great.


----------



## mizu-chan

p3purr said:


> I've successful used Kordon Breather Bags. That' how fish have been shipped to me, even from CA to Nc the fish did great.


Yeah I was just looking at them. I could get a set of 10 for about $5 + shipping.

Thanks!


----------



## p3purr

Sonetimes Aquabid has them cheaper. For example: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?shipping&1216786808 
BTW: The pic on that auction shows the bags doubled. Most people, including me, don't double them. I've talked to with a few people who ship fish for a living and they ship in single Kordon bags. 

How's your 20L doing? 

My local Lowes doesn't carry Shultz Aquatic Plant Soil so I'm going to check at Home Depot and Lowes in the 2 bigger cities near me.


----------



## mizu-chan

p3purr said:


> Sonetimes Aquabid has them cheaper. For example: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?shipping&1216786808
> BTW: The pic on that auction shows the bags doubled. Most people, including me, don't double them. I've talked to with a few people who ship fish for a living and they ship in single Kordon bags.
> 
> How's your 20L doing?
> 
> My local Lowes doesn't carry Shultz Aquatic Plant Soil so I'm going to check at Home Depot and Lowes in the 2 bigger cities near me.


Ahh -- thats a better deal by far. Thanks! 
Yeah, I think I'll also try a single bag so I don't run out too fast. Maybe I should practice shipping to someone I know just in case all are DOA. :hihi:
I don't think that will happen, but I've never shipped before.

My 20L is doing good. Did a major rescape. I'm going to update on it once I get all the pictures in order. I think I'm going to try for an Iwagumi style tank. I just love them so much!

I hope you can find the Shultz. It's really a great substrate.


----------



## Nismo

You can experiment on me! I Live cloe and those cherry red ship well!


----------



## mizu-chan

Nismo said:


> You can experiment on me! I Live close and those cherry red ship well!


LOL. That's actually a good idea. Haha.
If you don't mind of course.
I need time though to order the bags and then get the shrimp.
First things first though. Need to make a trip to the bank. Hehe. I'll be happy to _experiment _on you though.

I'm guessing I don't just place them in a bag and then straight into the box though. Do I need to like put bubble wrap or something around them? And like something to keep them from over heating? So many components! 

I'll only charge you for the cost of the shrimp though. Shipping is free since you're my first customer. :thumbsup:
I just need some time, so sit tight Nismo!


----------



## p3purr

Be careful what you wrap the bags in, you don't want to interfer with the gas exchange. Also when you go to tie the bags they shouldn't feel like they'd bounce if dropped. They don't work well with fish that have rigid fin rays (spines) like cories or labyrinth fish like bettas, gouramis. Spiney rays can puncture the bag and labyrinth fish need to breath air which they can't do since the bag doesn't have any air space in it.


----------



## Nismo

How about if ther DOA you pay shipping, if there fine ill pay


----------



## mizu-chan

p3purr said:


> Be careful what you wrap the bags in, you don't want to interfer with the gas exchange. Also when you go to tie the bags they shouldn't feel like they'd bounce if dropped. They don't work well with fish that have rigid fin rays (spines) like cories or labyrinth fish like bettas, gouramis. Spiney rays can puncture the bag and labyrinth fish need to breath air which they can't do since the bag doesn't have any air space in it.


Yeah, right now I'm just going to try shrimp. Hopefully once I get the hang of it I'll become brave enough to try fish. :icon_roll



Nismo said:


> How about if ther DOA you pay shipping, if there fine ill pay


Nah, don't worry about it. I'll pay shipping. :thumbsup:


*UPDATE JULY 23


*So I've done quite a bit since the late time I posted pictures of my full tank. Rescaped like twice. :icon_neut 
But I think it's coming together pretty well now. So this is what I had before. 










Basically no real hard scape or anything. Didn't plant my hair grass property and it just looked kinda 
dull and boring. So I went out and decided to get some rocks. I didn't want to go with DW because 
I have that it two tanks already. Time to try something new. 










So I got the rocks in and the Wisteria OUT. Why you ask? THIS IS WHY!! :











Bladderwort. I swear this stuff is crazy. I kinda ignored my tank for a week and I look into it and BAM. 
It was growing all over the Wisteria. Checked the java moss, but didn't see any. I'm still on the look out though.. :icon_mad:

So at this point I'm feeling kind of iffy still. Rocks are nice, but It still looks sooo boring. I knew 
I needed something else but I didn't know what.

But man did I luck out. Found someone on this forum who was able to throw me a bone. Don't 
know if he wants to remain anonymous, but man did he hook me up. Tons and tons of gorgeous plants. 
By the time I got home I felt so inspired. I wanted to replant everything RIGHT this time. With 
the help of _amazing _ADA tweezers I borrowed I was able to plant my hair grass the right way, as 
well as the new plants added.




























And here's the end result. Keep open minded yeah? My hair grass still needs to grow out, and the other 
plants to spread. In due time. In due time. hehe.



















And heres a shot of just the new stuff:










The hair grass isn't actually very visible at the moment. It's their though. I just planted it deeper this time. 

I still think that the right corner needs something. Anyone have any ideas?

Well that's all I have for the moment. Apart from REALLY wanting an ADA tank, I think it's coming 
along just fine. But today I really have decided to start saving up little by little. 

Advice, comments, criticism, complements all welcome. :hihi:


----------



## deleted_user_16

where the tiny swords i gave u? die cuz of heat?


----------



## mizu-chan

fishman9809 said:


> where the tiny swords i gave u? die cuz of heat?


The sword is in my 20 tall. It got brownish when I first put it in, but it's grown knew leave since then. Growing nicely! :thumbsup:


----------



## Nismo

you could gather more and bigger rock that you have in there and make a mound scape. Like This http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2690879618/


----------



## SeaSerpant

Hey i think on the right side you may need something behind that moss rock (maybe ludwigia) and something infront of it (possibley a type of crypts) just to bring out the colour of the rock/moss.


----------



## mizu-chan

Nismo said:


> you could gather more and bigger rock that you have in there and make a mound scape. Like This http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2690879618/


Should I move all of the rock then more to the center? Or just build up on that? 



SeaSerpant said:


> Hey i think on the right side you may need something behind that moss rock (maybe ludwigia) and something infront of it (possibley a type of crypts) just to bring out the colour of the rock/moss.


Yeah, I was wondering about that moss rock. Should I add another one once I put in some plants behind it? It looks kinda of lonely.


----------



## erthlng

mizu-chan, 

What happened with the floaters? Did they recover? If not, do you want me to send another batch? I've got some red root floaters that are really red. If you want to wait until the temps drop a bit, just let me know.

Phil


----------



## ColeMan

I think I saw a piece of bladderwort in one of those pictures - not really (sorry). I had some bladderwort hitchhike in and I've been fighting it ever since...This last week I removed a pretty good amount - I hate that stuff. Tank looks good though...any ideas on other plants?


----------



## mizu-chan

erthlng said:


> mizu-chan,
> 
> What happened with the floaters? Did they recover? If not, do you want me to send another batch? I've got some red root floaters that are really red. If you want to wait until the temps drop a bit, just let me know.
> 
> Phil


Hey erthlng. Sadly after 3 days they all turned brown and died. I was really hoping that other half would recover. I would love another bag, but I think at the moment it is just too hot. I'll keep an eye on the weather and let you know. Thanks!




ColeMan said:


> I think I saw a piece of bladderwort in one of those pictures - not really (sorry). I had some bladderwort hitchhike in and I've been fighting it ever since...This last week I removed a pretty good amount - I hate that stuff. Tank looks good though...any ideas on other plants?


Actually I saw it too right after I posted the pictures of the new plants, and sure enough there it was. Haha, keen eyes you've got there! :icon_wink
But I hate this stuff. It get everywhere. I've been checking everyday just to make sure.


----------



## SeaSerpant

I don't know about making another rock with one. maybe you could put some driftwood around with moss on it and add a few rocks with moss, make them blend .


----------



## mizu-chan

SeaSerpant said:


> I don't know about making another rock with one. maybe you could put some driftwood around with moss on it and add a few rocks with moss, make them blend .


I see you you mean. Should I get a smaller piece of dw? Or go a little on the larger side? I guess this means I'll have to go on a little adventure to find he perfect piece . I was also maybe using a different kind of moss on the dw, maybe flame moss? But I don't want to cover up the java moss rock. 

Thanks for the advice! And BTW, I spent like an hour going through your 120g planted tank journal, and it's coming along really well! Very envious of you're huge tank. hehe.


----------



## Nismo

My advice would be to make a widder one than in the picture a little off center and do the other side mayeb wityh some lengthy DW or just plant scape but thats up to you


----------



## p3purr

A nice piece of DW would be nice, maybe a branch vs a stump.


----------



## mizu-chan

So taking into consideration everyones advice and ideas I should go with a slightly bigger, wider, and branchier piece? 
That sound about right?


----------



## mizu-chan

Okay so forgot to update about my new arrivals. Nothing big, but picked up 2 Amanos the other day. Here's the best 
pic I could take: ( I never realized how hard it was to take a picture of some shrimp )










This guy is about and inch and a half long. The other one is same size. My old Amano has just about reached the 2 inch mark.

Oh and I was wondering if anyone knew what kind of sword this was:










I bought it from Petsmart like a year ago and it's gotten HUGE. The roots were everywhere when I was rescaping my other tank.

And here's a full tank shot. The left side is filling in pretty well 










And here's a picture just for fun :icon_cool










This was the painting I did for finals last semester. One of my favorite that I've done. Kind of creepy and crazy, but was so fun to make. Took 3 months 

Lindsay


----------



## CL

wow, your tank is lookin great  Its filling in really nicely, the left side is great :thumbsup:


----------



## chase127

its looking great! the rasboras look like theyre pretty tight lol  (pun intended) 
what do you have filling in the left side?


----------



## mizu-chan

clwatkins10 said:


> wow, your tank is lookin great  Its filling in really nicely, the left side is great :thumbsup:


Thanks! I was surprised how much it's grown. 



chris127 said:


> its looking great! the rasboras look like theyre pretty tight lol  (pun intended)
> what do you have filling in the left side?


LOL. haha. Thanks.
I think it's a mix of mostly Rotala Goias and a little Ludwigia brevipes. 
Not quite sure since I got it from a friend, but it's growing really nicely with my conditions.


----------



## youareafever

your tank is filling out so nicely on the left....as for the right side...

btw nice art, kinda reminds me of this guy'searlier work.

and oh, watashi mo sakana ga sukidesu. roud:


----------



## mizu-chan

youareafever said:


> your tank is filling out so nicely on the left....as for the right side...
> 
> btw nice art, kinda reminds me of this guy'searlier work.
> 
> and oh, watashi mo sakana ga sukidesu. roud:


Thanks! Man that guy has some really nice stuff. Thanks for the source!:thumbsup:
Yeah my right side is kind of .... :icon_roll
Hopefully I'll take action with it soon. I'm probably going to take out the java moss completely and more it to my other tank.

日本語を話すか。
I'm defiantly not fluent, but I'm going into AP level next year >.<


----------



## youareafever

i was fluent when i was a child but lost most of it already, and last year i spent a semester studying kanji (which was horrible) so i know enough to barely get by. 

good luck with ur AP course, i took AP chem and dam. those course are no joke.


----------



## mizu-chan

youareafever said:


> i was fluent when i was a child but lost most of it already, and last year i spent a semester studying kanji (which was horrible) so i know enough to barely get by.
> 
> good luck with ur AP course, i took AP chem and dam. those course are no joke.


Man; no kidding. I failed high school Chem second semester. :icon_redf
But it's cool that you used to be fluent. I really want to transfer to Japan in college. But that's wishful thinking. :icon_roll


----------



## rice n curry man

I love chemistry. It's one of my favorite subjects next to bio.


----------



## mizu-chan

rice n curry man said:


> I love chemistry. It's one of my favorite subjects next to bio.


I wish I knew you last semester. lol.
I have to retake it this year. I'm really not looking forward to it.


----------



## youareafever

mizu-chan said:


> Man; no kidding. I failed high school Chem second semester. :icon_redf
> But it's cool that you used to be fluent. I really want to transfer to Japan in college. But that's wishful thinking. :icon_roll


my sister is in tokyo right now, studying in a international university. its perfectly possible for you to do the same just need to keep the grades up and find funding.


----------



## mizu-chan

youareafever said:


> my sister is in tokyo right now, studying in a international university. its perfectly possible for you to do the same just need to keep the grades up and find funding.


Thanks for the words of encouragement *youareafever*!
It would be so nice, but I know it's not going to be easy. Not only getting there, but all of the changes. Especially culturally. I really admire the culture in Japan and I know it's a lot different then here in Texas.:icon_roll
But I'm really hoping and trying hard.


----------



## Hilde

*Lighting*

The more I look at the picture of your tank I feel the plants are not getting consistant light, for there are areas of shadows in the tank.

Have you checked EBay out for cheap lights. I got a slightly used light fixture on EBay that has 2 dual light bulbs for $50. It was listed as for salt water tanks but will work for freshwater tank. The only problem with it is that fans are loud thus I have to replace them. 

Addition of undercounter light fixtures might work. Just don't get lightsofamerica, for many have had problems with them. Lowes has some with a year warranty. 

I put 3 undercounter light fixtures in a plastic box on top of my tank cover, thus no need for chelack and paint.


----------



## mizu-chan

Hilde said:


> The more I look at the picture of your tank I feel the plants are not getting consistant light, for there are areas of shadows in the tank.
> 
> Have you checked EBay out for cheap lights. I got a slightly used light fixture on EBay that has 2 dual light bulbs for $50. The only problem with it is that fans are loud thus I have to replace them.
> 
> Addition of undercounter light fixtures might work. Just don't get lightsofamerica, for many have had problems with them. Lowes has some with a year warranty.
> 
> I put 3 undercounter light fixtures in a plastic box on top of my tank cover, thus no need for chelack and paint.


Yeah.. Actually I've noticed that too. My plants aren't quite getting that color they should be. I've been looking around, I i think it's soon time to upgrade my equipment. 
Probably not going to be low-tech much longer. Probably going to ask the mods to move this to the Photo Album :icon_wink *wink wink mods* (please!)

But thanks for pointing that out *Hilde*. Now that I look at my tank I can clearly see like 3 spot with shade. :icon_roll
I haven't looked on ebay yet, but on bigals. I'll keep you up to date on what I plan to do :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilde

*Low Tech*

You may still be able to do low tech. Low tech means watts 2 to 3 per gallon. Check what lighting your plants need.

Have seen some tanks with low light that have suburb plants. The secret is Co2 injected and ferts. I think the most important ferts are iron and potassium sulfate. For read iron keeps plants red when lighting is low and plants need a lot of potassium. Co2 can be inject diy system or preasurized tank. A good replacement for co2 is Secham florish excell. It also helps keep algae under control. I find it cheapest on EBay, for the stores that have it here are 20 miles from me.

Dry ferts can be bought at this website very cheap www.rexgrigg.com/dosing.htm. Rex Griggs is old school, thus doesn't believe in el natural methods which have dirt in their tank. At aquaticplantcentral.com there is info on el natural tanks.


----------



## Hilde

*Plants*

I was just thinking that instead of upgrading your lights you could just get some flourish excell. Then when the plants die get plants, like Java Fern, that do good in low light and need no ferts. My favorites are the Java Fern for they are very hardy and come in different shapes. Needle version has long thin dark green leaves. It looks like the Hygro Willow.


----------



## mizu-chan

Hilde said:


> You may still be able to do low tech. Low tech means watts 2 to 3 per gallon. Check what lighting your plants need.
> 
> Have seen some tanks with low light that have suburb plants. The secret is Co2 injected and ferts. I think the most important ferts are iron and potassium sulfate. For read iron keeps plants red when lighting is low and plants need a lot of potassium. Co2 can be inject diy system or preasurized tank. A good replacement for co2 is Secham florish excell. It also helps keep algae under control. I find it cheapest on EBay, for the stores that have it here are 20 miles from me.
> 
> Dry ferts can be bought at this website very cheap http://www.rexgrigg.com/dosing.htmwww.rexgrigg.com/dosing.htm. Rex Griggs is old school, thus doesn't believe in el natural methods which have dirt in their tank. At aquaticplantcentral.com there is info on el natural tanks.


I was thinking about dry ferts at one point. But I have added some DIY CO2 in my tank already. My lighting might not be the best, but my plants are doing okay. I do have some Flourish Excell but haven't really used it since I put in the CO2. Most of my plants run from low - moderate lighting. But thanks for the site since I am keeping my other tank low tech for good pretty much. 



> I was just thinking that instead of upgrading your lights you could just get some flourish excell. Then when the plants die get plants, like Java Fern, that do good in low light and need no ferts. My favorites are the Java Fern for they are very hardy and come in different shapes. Needle version has long thin dark green leaves. It looks like the Hygro Willow.


As much as I love java fern, I've already done it before. The old scape that I had in my 20 tall had a piece of drift wood that was covered in lush green java fern and moss. I've don't the whole low light plants scene and have been out to try something a little different. But I would defiantly consider it for my other tank. The 20 just hasn't been the same since my rescape. Basically crying out for attention. I'll give you a heads up if I start that journal. You seem very knowledgeable about low-tech tanks and you information is all taken into account. Thanks you so much for your input and advice. Very much appreciated.


----------



## Hilde

I am glad to hear you are injecting co2. I was worried that you were making mistakes that I had made. 

People have told me that if what you are doing works leave it alone. Nature does not go by any specific rules. So as long as your plants are doing well don't worry about the ferts or lighting. Afterall you may have some natural light which can't be measured.

I have thought of doing diy co2 but worried that it may go off when I am on vacation thus sticking with flourish excel. 

One vacation I came back and found the filter was off but the fish were okay. They probably were okay because the tank was heavily planted.


----------



## mahoro

so how did those floaters go? if they ever take-over your tank, let me know, i got couple tanks that could use some : - D


----------



## ddtran46

i finished setting up my 20 gallon long tank just yesterday. cant wait to put some java moss, anubias nana, and java moss!!!!(thats when i get money lol) i think your tank is looking great!


----------



## mizu-chan

mahoro said:


> so how did those floaters go? if they ever take-over your tank, let me know, i got couple tanks that could use some : - D


Actually after a week all of the floater I ordered died. I think they got too cooked in the mail. 
But I actually purchased a pot of micro sword two day ago, and intertwined in the pot were about a dozen of tiny floaters 
It really made my day. I have them floating in my tank right now. But when they take over I will be sure to PM you.



ddtran46 said:


> i finished setting up my 20 gallon long tank just yesterday. cant wait to put some java moss, anubias nana, and java moss!!!!(thats when i get money lol) i think your tank is looking great!


Congrats on finishing set up! I think that's the most stressful part for me. When you get too the plants it just smooth sailing form there. hehe. Well, sort of. :icon_cool
Java Moss was the first plant I fell in love with. It just looked so nice. I still have a huge rock covered in it in my tank. Be sure to start a journal for your tank so I can see your progress too! I love seeing what everyone else does for the space in a 20L.


----------



## mizu-chan

*1 Month Update*

So I realized that my tank is just over a month old. :icon_cool
I won't be updating again until I get on vacation in like late August. I want to have some dramatic changes 
before I show it again. Nothing major has changed. Got some microsword for the back of the tank.










I just had to buy it. Come on, it was on sale! 
Took me like 30 minutes to 
get out all that stuff at the bottom, and another 30 to plant. I replants like twice though... haha.
Here's it planted:










Nah I'm just kidding. :hihi:

This is the end result.










See the microsword? That was taken two days ago. One of my rocks has seem to have disappeared 
with the constant growth. Guess I need some bigger ones soon. :icon_cool
Next time I post pictures I hope that my DHG will be showing just a little... Only thing i added besides the 
microsword is Red Ludwigia that had started to die in my other tank. Hope I can let it recover in here. 


Here's a little review of the tank. It's always nice to see how far you've come. 

*JULY 2










JULY 14











JULY 21











JULY 23











JULY 26











AUGUST 4** (today)**










*Comments and feedback appreciated. Hope everyone is enjoying summer while it lasts.


----------



## CL

Looks good. How come the light on the right looks brighter?


----------



## mizu-chan

clwatkins10 said:


> Looks good. How come the light on the right looks brighter?


I'm not quite sure. Now that you mention it, it's in all the pictures. Uhmm.

:icon_ques


----------



## Hilde

*plant growth*

I am amazed at your plant growth with that low light. Is that due to just using diy co2? Did you keep it on while on vacation? 

I am strongly thinking of doing a diy co2, after seeing your plant growth. My kh is 1 though, thus uncertain if it is wise to do so. What was your kh before starting the diy co2?


----------



## mizu-chan

Hilde said:


> I am amazed at your plant growth with that low light. Is that due to just using diy co2? Did you keep it on while on vacation?
> 
> I am strongly thinking of doing a diy co2, after seeing your plant growth. My kh is 1 though, thus uncertain if it is wise to do so. What was your kh before starting the diy co2?


Thanks *Hilde*! I'm guessing that it does have something with my DIY CO2. I haven't left on vacation yet, but when I do I'm leaving instructions for one of my friends to take care of my tank, but I do leave it on all the time. I only do this because I don't have a high amount of bubbles coming out.

But yeah, I recommend doing this for your tank. It doesn't take much effort, yet you get great results! Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## lauraleellbp

Tank's looking really nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Church

I like how the growth is all filling in. That diy co2 is definitely doing the trick. Just like you said, it takes little effort and it definitely helps out. Good work!


----------



## wayneside

looks really good! i like your lighting set up!


----------



## mizu-chan

lauraleellbp said:


> Tank's looking really nice! :thumbsup:


Thanks you!


Church said:


> I like how the growth is all filling in. That diy co2 is definitely doing the trick. Just like you said, it takes little effort and it definitely helps out. Good work!


Glad I took the 15 minutes it took me to make it. :icon_cool


wayneside said:


> looks really good! i like your lighting set up!


Thanks. Might be upgrading in the future, but it's working out fine :thumbsup:


----------



## wayneside

I might have to pull my clip out lights again for my other 20gal...hmmm


----------



## rpayer

Got any Cories in there? Mine love uprooting microsword. I have watched them literally ram their heads into it until it is loose enough for them to pull it all out.


----------



## mizu-chan

rpayer said:


> Got any Cories in there? Mine love uprooting microsword. I have watched them literally ram their heads into it until it is loose enough for them to pull it all out.


Nope. No cories, but I actually was thinking about it. But I have just changed my mind. Haha.
Thanks for the heads up. All I have in there are: 20 Harlequin Rasboras, 3 Amano, 2 RCS.


----------



## Church

^ I miss your other avatar, mizu-chan. I mean the one you have now is nice and all, but that first one was just _very_ entertaining, lol


----------



## mizu-chan

Haha. 
Yeah, this one seems a bit too normal, eh?


----------



## rpayer

mizu-chan said:


> Nope. No cories, but I actually was thinking about it. But I have just changed my mind. Haha.
> Thanks for the heads up. All I have in there are: 20 Harlequin Rasboras, 3 Amano, 2 RCS.


Nah... Don't change your mind because of that. Cories are awesome and help with cleaning. Once your microsword takes root they wont be able to mess with it. Mine is new and I just seperated it all and replanted. It isn't too hard for them to uproot it at this point. I am upgrading to a 34 gallon tank in a few weeks and well have a small ARMY of Cories. Def my favorite fish!


----------



## mizu-chan

Haha, from what I've seen cories can be some very nice additions to most tanks. We will see. I don't want to 
over stock which I might be already doing. Can't wait to see this little army though!


----------



## rpayer

mizu-chan said:


> Haha, from what I've seen cories can be some very nice additions to most tanks. We will see. I don't want to
> over stock which I might be already doing. Can't wait to see this little army though!


 
They are fun little fish. I'd get a few if you have room. They do much better in groups though so you should try to get at least 4-5.


----------



## chase127

if youre getting cories, go nano! cory hastatus, hasbrous, and pygmaeus are uber tiny and are too cute to pass up  im sure you could do like 6 or 7 without exploding your bioload.

oh! did you get that light?


----------



## mizu-chan

chris127 said:


> if youre getting cories, go nano! cory hastatus, hasbrous, and pygmaeus are uber tiny and are too cute to pass up  im sure you could do like 6 or 7 without exploding your bioload.
> 
> oh! did you get that light?


I think I fell in love with the Cory Pygmaeus. They are so cute. X)
Hmm... I wonder if my LFT sells them.... We will see what the future holds. Would they get along with my shrimp?
Amano get pretty huge so I wouldn't want conflict between the two.

And no on the light. The guy never replied. Plus is figured if it's more than $40 with shipping I could just buy one new for a little more. I'm still looking for some good deals though. It's one of many on my wish list for this tank :icon_cool


----------



## bill|408

wow it's nice , tell me when the microsword fills in


----------



## chase127

mizu-chan said:


> I think I fell in love with the Cory Pygmaeus. They are so cute. X)
> Hmm... I wonder if my LFT sells them.... We will see what the future holds. Would they get along with my shrimp?
> Amano get pretty huge so I wouldn't want conflict between the two.
> 
> And no on the light. The guy never replied. Plus is figured if it's more than $40 with shipping I could just buy one new for a little more. I'm still looking for some good deals though. It's one of many on my wish list for this tank :icon_cool


Theyre baby shrimp eaters. but since RCS are prolific i like to think of it more as population control :hihi: most of your adult shrimp would be as big or bigger than them 

and poo on the light  i wana see some power on this thing


----------



## mizu-chan

bill|408 said:


> wow it's nice , tell me when the microsword fills in


Thanks, and will do roud:



chris127 said:


> Theyre baby shrimp eaters. but since RCS are prolific i like to think of it more as population control :hihi: most of your adult shrimp would be as big or bigger than them
> 
> and poo on the light  i wana see some power on this thing


Well my RCS are about 1". And I think I have 2 females... So I won't have to worry about them eating the offspring :hihi: 
Yeah... I want to see some nice light action too. Nothing too strong cause then I would have to consider pressurize CO2... *looks into empty wallet and laughs hysterically :icon_lol:* 
But I think a single strip would be fine for this right? But I think before I buy a light I'm on the look for a Eheim 2215 or 2213. I'm seriously stalking the S&S and like 3 other forums to see if anyone wants to give theirs away for cheap. :icon_twis
But you still get a nice feeling where you see the growth you have with such weak lights. :icon_wink


----------



## chase127

i bet if you went to 'ol faithful walmart and picked up 2x 26W 6500K CFL's (6 bucks i think) you would see a boom in your growth and you could prolong having to buy a fixture til you got the cash. 

good luck with the eheim


----------



## mizu-chan

chris127 said:


> i bet if you went to 'ol faithful walmart and picked up 2x 26W 6500K CFL's (6 bucks i think) you would see a boom in your growth and you could prolong having to buy a fixture til you got the cash.
> 
> good luck with the eheim


Would these be better than the ones I currently have on there? I have 2 60W plant growth bulbs I picked up from Lowes. I don't know the K for them though... I'll go and look at those lights today though.


----------



## chase127

yeah i would try the CFLs one worked great on my 5.5 with CO2 so you should be okay without. the plant grow ones are incandescent right?


----------



## mizu-chan

Yeah the ones I have right now are incandescent. I'll go and pick some up then.


----------



## chase127

awesome :thumbsup: you'll see an instant difference  

do you have DIY CO2 hooked up?


----------



## mizu-chan

chris127 said:


> awesome :thumbsup: you'll see an instant difference
> 
> do you have DIY CO2 hooked up?


I sure do. One is enough right?


----------



## chase127

yes for ~2.6 wpg when you get the CFL's it should be enough. really depends on how much plant mass you have. if you add any more plants than you already have you might want to think about adding another.. but idk im just guessing on what ive done with my 20H


----------



## mizu-chan

*New Bulbs!*

So I took *chris127*'s advice, and man am I happy I did. Went a stored the old plant growth bulbs in my drawer and got some of these:




















Pretty sure I got the right ones. :thumbsup:
And man do they light my tank up. Seriously light up my entire room. (thats not saying that much since my room is tiny) But seriously -- great bulbs.

Got a good deal on them too. About $12 for 6. Oh I love Walmart. :hihi:

I would post a picture of my tank with the lights one them, but I'll save them for later when I get back from vacation on the 23rd.

THANKS *chris127*!! :biggrin:


----------



## Merfolk

Your tanks lookin great!


----------



## chase127

yeaah!! did you get Daylight (6500k) ones? i hope you did.


----------



## mizu-chan

Merfolk said:


> Your tanks lookin great!


Thanks Merfolk 



chris127 said:


> yeaah!! did you get Daylight (6500k) ones? i hope you did.


Sure did. I'm really happy with these. I can actually touch my lamp without burning off my skin. They produce way less heat than the other ones. Hopefully this will make my water evaporate slower. It used to go down so fast! (my cats also sneak in a drink here and there, but I think it was the heat of the old bulbs)


----------



## CL

You'll love those lights  I upgraded my lights on my 20 gal. today as well


----------



## mizu-chan

clwatkins10 said:


> You'll love those lights  I upgraded my lights on my 20 gal. today as well


Aw man, I saw that in your journal. You're so lucky. I love your tank.
But yeah, very happy with these lights. Can't wait to see the growth these give me.


----------



## CL

mizu-chan said:


> Aw man, I saw that in your journal. You're so lucky. I love your tank......Can't wait to see the growth these give me.


Check out the growth in 8 hours on the rotala chris127 gave me in my 20 gallon (link in my sig) Its crazy. I wasnt supposed to get these lights for 2 more days!!:icon_surp


----------



## chase127

clw, dude, that rotala grows faaaaaaaaaaaaaast. i knew you'd like it  

mizu, cant wait to see your new bulbs  things will grow so much faster.


----------



## mizu-chan

clwatkins10 said:


> Check out the growth in 8 hours on the rotala chris127 gave me in my 20 gallon (link in my sig) Its crazy. I wasnt supposed to get these lights for 2 more days!!:icon_surp


Yup, just looked at it. Just expressed my astonishment. :wink:


----------



## CL

mizu-chan said:


> Yup, just looked at it. Just expressed my astonishment. :wink:


Lol, so the next update on this tank is coming in a couple of weeks?


----------



## mizu-chan

clwatkins10 said:


> Lol, so the next update on this tank is coming in a couple of weeks?


Yup. I'm planning to do a picture update on the 23rd. I'm really hoping there will be a lot of growth change within the tank before I update.


----------



## Karackle

Cool tank! I can't believe how much you did for so little $$, well done! Tank is looking good, can't wait to see the updated pics!


----------



## mizu-chan

Karackle said:


> Cool tank! I can't believe how much you did for so little $$, well done! Tank is looking good, can't wait to see the updated pics!


Thank you *Karackle*! :red_mouth


----------



## NeonFlux

sugoi i love your tank mizu chan


----------



## mizu-chan

NeonFlux said:


> sugoi i love your tank mizu chan


Arigato *NeonFlux*. :icon_surp Do you take Japanese?


----------



## NeonFlux

I haven't taken a Japanese class yet. 

I do practice Japanese myself. Anime helps somewhat lol


----------



## mizu-chan

NeonFlux said:


> I haven't taken a Japanese class yet.
> 
> I do practice Japanese myself. Anime helps somewhat lol


Haha, no kidding. It's whats keeping me in practice this summer. :hihi:


----------



## NeonFlux

mizu-chan said:


> Haha, no kidding. It's whats keeping me in practice this summer. :hihi:


Sweet :icon_idea


----------



## trigun808

hey mizuchan nice avatar now , great looking tank!
u guys should gimme advice on plants in my tank!

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/photo-album/70272-triguns-29-gal-planted-tank-journal.html


----------



## mizu-chan

trigun808 said:


> hey mizuchan nice avatar now , great looking tank!
> u guys should gimme advice on plants in my tank!
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/photo-album/70272-triguns-29-gal-planted-tank-journal.html



Thanks *trigun808*. Much appreciated.
Looking at your journal now.


----------



## trigun808

and yea i really do love your tank =D, i like the left side nice and full!
your on your way to becoming a great scaper, i have yet to learn, maybe i should ask clwatkins XD


----------



## MedRed

looking great mizu chan! man you are resourceful.


----------



## CL

trigun808 said:


> and yea i really do love your tank =D, i like the left side nice and full!
> your on your way to becoming a great scaper, i have yet to learn, maybe i should ask clwatkins XD


lol, your compliment took me off guard! I am still learning. Just a few months ago I was as pathetic as you guys:icon_lol::icon_twis:hihi: (just kidding ) But yeah, Im sure you'll get there. There are many much greater aquascapers on this forum. There is always room for even amano himself to improve. Just patience, practice and research, and you'll get there


----------



## trigun808

lol i do love your tanks Watkins ^_^ lol i just cant seem to grow HC that well also, u think that root tabs and those plant stick thingies in a water bottle would work if i dose my tank with that?

Btw Mizu, keep us updated!


----------



## mizu-chan

trigun808 said:


> and yea i really do love your tank =D, i like the left side nice and full!
> your on your way to becoming a great scaper, i have yet to learn, maybe i should ask clwatkins XD


Thanks you.  
The left side is my favorite too.



MedRed said:


> looking great mizu chan! man you are resourceful.


Haha, you do what you gotta do. :hihi: 
Thanks *MedRed*!



trigun808 said:


> Btw Mizu, keep us updated!


Will do. Will do.



clwatkins10 said:


> lol, your compliment took me off guard! I am still learning. Just a few months ago I was as pathetic as you guys:icon_lol::icon_twis:hihi: (just kidding ) But yeah, Im sure you'll get there. There are many much greater aquascapers on this forum. There is always room for even amano himself to improve. Just patience, practice and research, and you'll get there


Pathetic, eh? :icon_twis


----------



## mizu-chan

*Sneak peek!*

Here is a little *SNEAK PEEK *of whats to come when I get back from vacation. Let's just say I have been VERY busy. Seriously got these for a _steal_. :hihi:





















I'm really excited about this so be sure to watch this thread. Some major changes are happening real soon.


----------



## chase127

dude, i hate you for getting this stuff for so cheap


----------



## CL

next step is to go pressurized .......


----------



## mizu-chan

chris127 said:


> dude, i hate you for getting this stuff for so cheap


I only get it for cheap because I'm a cheap asian. 


clwatkins10 said:


> next step is to go pressurized .......


Hah! Sure I'll go pressurized. When you buying it for me? :icon_cool


----------



## chase127

mizu-chan said:


> Hah! Sure I'll go pressurized. When you buying it for me? :icon_cool


you'll probably asain your way into a complete setup for 30 bucks


----------



## mizu-chan

Haha, if I could do that... I'd be set for life.


----------



## chase127

or at least until you find that 90 for 50 bucks..


----------



## CL

I got an aluminum 5lb tank, regulator complete with solenoid, 3 way splitter, 4 needle valves, bubble counter, coralife timer/ power strip, a tube of all in one aquarium test strips, milwaukee sms 122 ph regulator with probe and calibration solution for $150, then I sold the ph regulator (I didnt need it) for $50. All in all, a great deal!!


----------



## mizu-chan

clwatkins10 said:


> I got an aluminum 5lb tank, regulator complete with solenoid, 3 way splitter, 4 needle valves, bubble counter, coralife timer/ power strip, a tube of all in one aquarium test strips, milwaukee sms 122 ph regulator with probe and calibration solution for $150, then I sold the ph regulator (I didnt need it) for $50. All in all, a great deal!!


Wow! That is a deal. Where did you get it?


----------



## CL

I got it used from another member


----------



## mizu-chan

clwatkins10 said:


> I got it used from another member


I might start looking for a used one after school starts. The last things I bought really burned a hole in my pocket. :icon_roll


----------



## Karackle

Very exciting! Can't wait to see the results!  

Also, I keep forgetting to ask you, where did you get the clip-lamps you were using, and if you don't mind my asking, how much were they? (I still need extra lighting on my 30g )


----------



## mizu-chan

Karackle said:


> Very exciting! Can't wait to see the results!
> 
> Also, I keep forgetting to ask you, where did you get the clip-lamps you were using, and if you don't mind my asking, how much were they? (I still need extra lighting on my 30g )


Got them from good ole' Lowes. Got both for like $20. Really great little clip on lights. When used with the CLF dyalight bulbs from Walmart, you get great results. My Rotala has already turned a light pink towards the top of the stems.


----------



## Karackle

Awesome! I'll have to look into those for sure!  Thanks!


----------



## SeaSerpant

Just wait until you meet my family. We're dutch.:hihi:


----------



## youareafever

ehiem makes the best submersible pumps. cant wait to see ur updates.:thumbsup:


----------



## mizu-chan

I'm off the Mexico in the next few hours. See ya'll when I get back!


----------



## Karackle

have fun! Can't wait to see the updates when you get back!!


----------



## lauraleellbp

Have fun!

Don't drink the water or use the ice!


----------



## crudnugget

Did you get the filter and light from someone on the Fishbox? I saw you posting over there in the Fish Market and recognized your name from here.

Tank is looking good, looking forward to an update with your new equipment.


----------



## chase127

your back! hows the tank?


----------



## mizu-chan

crudnugget said:


> Did you get the filter and light from someone on the Fishbox? I saw you posting over there in the Fish Market and recognized your name from here.
> 
> Tank is looking good, looking forward to an update with your new equipment.


Yup, I sure did. And thanks!
Fishbox is great, have to try and be more active over there. :icon_neut



chris127 said:


> your back! hows the tank?


Yes I am back. Finally. It feels good to be back. Well here's the promised update:

FTS:










Rotala has grown a heck of a lot. Same with the Java Moss. Going to trim it tonight and tie on the extra to some more flat rocks. Defiantly lost some color in the Rotala. 










I learn my lesson with trusting friends to take care of your tanks. :icon_conf Next time I'm just going to bust a few bucks for a timer. Not worth the trouble. Came home to the tank with the pink gone and a ton of water gone. She had left the lights on for 3 days straight then the next 5 days nothing. Came home and got to work straight away. Did a water change and set up my new lights. speaking of new lights.. 




















These are bright! I really love them. Since it's a lot of light I added another DIY CO2. Actually now that I look at it my plants are pearling quite nicely. I post some pics after I do a little trim on the Java Moss. Do you think 
I should trim the Rotala? I like the full look.. but JW. 

Also, don't know if you noticed but I added some Glosso. One of my friends was able to get a ton for free after some guy trimmed his carpet. I removed the DWG. I was getting really fed up with it. :icon_roll



















Not sure if I planted it right.. I tried to base it off of *UglyGenius *and his tank, but defiantly not as well done. :hihi: 

I got an Eheim 2213 only to find that the clips were broken, so I'm in contact with the seller, and I'm pretty sure he's just going to replace it. A little bit of a bummer, but I can hold on for awhile. Not in a really big rush.

Don't know if anyone is in the same boat as me, but school start tomorrow. :icon_roll I can think of about 8373490123 other thing I would rather do than spend my day sitting in a class room, but I suppose I don't mind that much. Senior year should be fun, right?


----------



## deleted_user_16

suddenly i have the urge to break in and steal your tank 

have fun at skool 

ours starts on tues


----------



## chase127

look at all that growth!!  i hope to see that glosso filling in sometime soon!


----------



## CL

Im surprised how good your tank looks after being in the dark for so long lol. Your gonna love that eheim when you get one that works. We started school thurs  I'm kinda not looking forward to junior year lol.


----------



## mizu-chan

fishman9809 said:


> suddenly i have the urge to break in and steal your tank
> 
> have fun at skool
> 
> ours starts on tues


Do it fishman. I dare you! :icon_twis
(just leave your cube in it's place)



chris127 said:


> look at all that growth!!  i hope to see that glosso filling in sometime soon!


Me too. I really hope it fills in with all the extra light, and added CO2. 



clwatkins10 said:


> Im surprised how good your tank looks after being in the dark for so long lol. Your gonna love that eheim when you get one that works. We started school thurs  I'm kinda not looking forward to junior year lol.


Yeah, I was surprised, but I think it would have grown a whole like more if she had taken the 2 seconds to do it right. :icon_roll
At least you get a few more days. Eh, I'm not going to lie -- I really didn't enjoy Junior year that much. It has it's perks here and there. I'm sure it'll be good though. You school HAS to be better than the ghetto one I'm attending.


----------



## CL

mizu-chan said:


> At least you get a few more days. Eh, I'm not going to lie -- I really didn't enjoy Junior year that much. It has it's perks here and there. I'm sure it'll be good though. You school HAS to be better than the ghetto one I'm attending.


No, I have -2 days of summer left  From what I've heard from like....everyone is that junior year is terrible. haha. Hopefully my tanks dont suffer as a result.
So when do you think your eheims gonna be up and running?


----------



## deleted_user_16

mizu-chan said:


> Do it fishman. I dare you! :icon_twis
> (just leave your cube in it's place)


i'll leave clwatkins future 30c in place so you can scape it. 

btw, what do you guys think of freshman year?


----------



## CL

Freshman year was harder than sophomore year haha. Sophomore year was a breeze


----------



## mizu-chan

clwatkins10 said:


> No, I have -2 days of summer left  From what I've heard from like....everyone is that junior year is terrible. haha. Hopefully my tanks dont suffer as a result.
> So when do you think your eheims gonna be up and running?


Yeah, I'm worried about that too. I hope I can get the replacement part by Wednesday, but thats all up to the guy. I'm PMing him tonight.



fishman9809 said:


> i'll leave clwatkins future 30c in place so you can scape it.
> 
> btw, what do you guys think of freshman year?


Haha... wonder what *clwatkins *would say. 
Freshman year was a blast for me. Never did my homework, always played in class, met tons of new people. It all really depends on if your outgoing and whatnot. I think you'll have fun though.


----------



## chase127

freshman year was fun. did NOTHING all year 

sophomore year i took AP World. bleh. 

this year im taking 3 AP and 2 DC courses. goodbye life!


----------



## mizu-chan

chris127 said:


> freshman year was fun. did NOTHING all year
> 
> sophomore year i took AP World. bleh.
> 
> this year im taking 3 AP and 2 DC courses. goodbye life!


I hear ya. 6 AP this year. That mean 6 AP tests... I can already tell you thats going to be at least $300 out of my pocket. -___-" That could have been my pressurized CO2.


----------



## chase127

mizu-chan said:


> I hear ya. 6 AP this year. That mean 6 AP tests... I can already tell you thats going to be at least $300 out of my pocket. -___-" That could have been my pressurized CO2.


lmao!!! i have to keep convincing myself school before fish... school before fish...


----------



## CL

lol, guess this has turned into the hs discussion thread


----------



## bolivianram123

I'm offended you didnt ask me 
i liketh teh tank though! i really do like how the rotala goes from green to pink
oh but you should deffinately get a timer anyways so you can have consistant light, come with me to walmart one day and i can gets it for free!


----------



## mizu-chan

bolivianram123 said:


> I'm offended you didnt ask me
> i liketh teh tank though! i really do like how the rotala goes from green to pink
> oh but you should deffinately get a timer anyways so you can have consistant light, come with me to walmart one day and i can gets it for free!


Thanks. :icon_surp
Believe me... I have learned my lesson. -___-" Yeah I was actually going to ask you if you could over Thanksgiving break. (if you're here) But that includes all my little beasts :icon_twis But yes I need a timer. Just tell me when. You drive?!


----------



## Sticky230

This thread can be moved out of the low-tech forum! Nice tank.


----------



## bolivianram123

mizu-chan said:


> You drive?!


 
learned from the worst.
i can take poppy and lilly, but megaman is on her own. i think i'll be here then, but thats a long time from now.


----------



## Karackle

Tank is looking great! Was your trip fun?


----------



## mizu-chan

Karackle said:


> Tank is looking great! Was your trip fun?


Thanks *Karackle*! Yup. It was very relaxing and nice. Spent everyday at the beach.  
Went snorkeling at the local beaches and saw tons of fish. Over all a great time. :thumbsup:


----------



## blazeyreef

this looks exactly like what I want my 10 to look like, you even have the fish I want LOL. Though mine will be a bit more high tech I love the look! Great job!


----------



## mizu-chan

blazeyreef said:


> this looks exactly like what I want my 10 to look like, you even have the fish I want LOL. Though mine will be a bit more high tech I love the look! Great job!


Thanks *blazeyreef*! Yeah, mine is pretty much out of the low tech category, but I'm still working my way up. :hihi:


----------



## Church

Looking good, mizu-chan. Glad you enjoyed your vacation, too!


----------



## mizu-chan

Thanks everyone! And here's some eye candy for all of you. Just a glimpse of what i had to wake up to every morning :hihi:


----------



## chase127

what you _had_ to wake up too? pfff.


----------



## Thirty-Three

Tank looks great. 

Vacation view looks like it was a chore :wink:


----------



## mizu-chan

Oh yeah. A real eye sore. lol.
And thanks *Thirty-Three*!


----------



## Kayen

Wow nice thing to wake up too. I wake up to my fish tank lights flashing on out of nowhere, and yes timers are a reallly super convenient, i don't worry about the lights at all.
Oh and on the topic of high school... sophomore (is that what they call it in the states? I just call it "Grade 11") year... starting next tuesday. T_T, waking up at 5:45 pm, here i come (i wake up that early because i like to work out before school, and catch up on sleep in class).
Anywho nice progress on the tank, finally another person who cheaps out alot on their tank.


----------



## blazeyreef

Viettxboii said:


> Wow nice thing to wake up too. I wake up to my fish tank lights flashing on out of nowhere, and yes timers are a reallly super convenient, i don't worry about the lights at all.
> Oh and on the topic of high school... sophomore (is that what they call it in the states? I just call it "Grade 11") year... starting next tuesday. T_T, waking up at 5:45 pm, here i come (i wake up that early because i like to work out before school, and catch up on sleep in class).
> Anywho nice progress on the tank, finally another person who cheaps out alot on their tank.


its called junior I do believe...

I feel your pain, I am "supposed" to wake up at 4:50 (though usually dont wake up till 5:20 lol) so I know your pain... I have a class that starts at 6...started two weeks ago


----------



## mizu-chan

Viettxboii said:


> Wow nice thing to wake up too. I wake up to my fish tank lights flashing on out of nowhere, and yes timers are a reallly super convenient, i don't worry about the lights at all.
> Oh and on the topic of high school... sophomore (is that what they call it in the states? I just call it "Grade 11") year... starting next tuesday. T_T, waking up at 5:45 pm, here i come (i wake up that early because i like to work out before school, and catch up on sleep in class).
> Anywho nice progress on the tank, finally another person who cheaps out alot on their tank.


Thanks! And at least you get a little more vacation time! I wake up at 5:30 this year since my friend can only pick my up early. Can't wait for the weekend already.
Haha, even though I'm starting to upgrade all my equipment, I still have to cheap out on everything. :hihi:


----------



## Karackle

Glad to hear you had a nice trip despite that horrendous view you had to wake up to!  :hihi: Looks like it was beautiful...makes me want to go snorkeling or scuba diving! 

What's the word on your filter? have you heard back yet?


----------



## Nismo

Nice vacation shots.... Hablo Espanol?

O btw i dont have to wake up tell 930 for school :biggrin: 
I Win!


----------



## mizu-chan

Karackle said:


> Glad to hear you had a nice trip despite that horrendous view you had to wake up to!  :hihi: Looks like it was beautiful...makes me want to go snorkeling or scuba diving!
> 
> What's the word on your filter? have you heard back yet?


Haha, yeah. The snorkeling was just amazing. 
Well I've been trying to contact the seller, but school just started and I've been so busy. I'm hoping I get pick it up this weekend. We will see. 


Nismo said:


> Nice vacation shots.... Hablo Espanol?
> 
> O btw i dont have to wake up tell 930 for school :biggrin:
> I Win!


Nope. Took Spanish for 5 year and can barely speak it at all. :icon_roll Figures huh?
You're so lucky. -___- But I'm guessing your not in High School right?


----------



## Nismo

Yes, im a senior


----------



## mizu-chan

Nismo said:


> Yes, im a senior


Oh, cool. Why do you get to wake up so late?! Not fair at all. I'm a Senior and I don't get anything like that.


----------



## Nismo

4 Reasons 
#1 20 credits
#2 school is 8 blocks away
#3 I drive
#4 im special


----------



## mizu-chan

Out of the Low Tech now guys 
Just thought I would share some pictures I took a little while ago.










Still havent gotten around to trimming that Java Moss.... :icon_roll










Just when I thought I was done with DHG, what to I see popping up next to the glosso?










Isn't that coloration beautiful?  
It's grown to be that since my new lights. Only about an inch and a half tall.


----------



## chase127

FTS?  the rotalas looking great! new lights do wonders huh?


----------



## mizu-chan

Well school has started again, and I can already feel the difference in the amount of time I'm spending maintaining this tank. *sigh*
Whoever said senior year was a breeze has some explaining to do. :icon_neut

Well here is the FTS:










Nothing really new. Glosso is growing pretty well. Refilled my 2 DIY CO2 bottle today, so we will see if that helps with faster growth at all. I've decided to trim my Rotala later on. Thinking of a rescape, so only time can tell. Added 2 fish because I am in the process of tearing down my 20H. One Pearl Gourami and one female Betta. I'm going to take them out pretty soon, and put them in my sisters 10g. 
Have some crazy pearling action going on. 




























And here's a shot from the side:











I'm really smelling a rescape. I think I also want to finally change substrate. I really love what I have right now, but one of my friends is willing to give me enough AS for my tank. It's used, but will still work. Still thinking about it. But it's a definite maybe. Well will see. 

That's all I have for now. 
Hope everyone is doing good.


----------



## blazeyreef

wow looks great! I wish I could get moss to grow like that for me... love your rasboras as well


----------



## Kayen

great job, the intense light looks great with the light green that those rotalas are giving off.


----------



## chase127

mizu-chan said:


> but one of my friends is willing to give me enough AS for my tank.


you and your asian deals...


----------



## mizu-chan

blazeyreef said:


> wow looks great! I wish I could get moss to grow like that for me... love your rasboras as well


Thanks! Yeah, I was surprise how much the moss grew. Basically tied it down and completely forgot about it. :icon_wink



Viettxboii said:


> great job, the intense light looks great with the light green that those rotalas are giving off.


Yeah, I'm really happy I got that light. Made such a huge difference in only a few weeks.



chris127 said:


> you and your asian deals...


keke... :hihi:
You know how I do.


----------



## Kayen

I need more asian deals around here, but i did get my hands on dirt cheap driftwood (large but they sold it according to weight, and this beast was LIGHT, hugeass piece of wood for $10 ahaha)
Took about a week of soaking for it to get sinking. Course i'm not using it cause all i got in a 2.5g and 33g ( which really needs to getplanted..)

PS. HOOK ME UP


----------



## mizu-chan

Viettxboii said:


> I need more asian deals around here, but i did get my hands on dirt cheap driftwood (large but they sold it according to weight, and this beast was LIGHT, hugeass piece of wood for $10 ahaha)
> Took about a week of soaking for it to get sinking. Course i'm not using it cause all i got in a 2.5g and 33g ( which really needs to getplanted..)
> 
> PS. HOOK ME UP


Haha, well I'm always open to helping a fellow hobbiest.


----------



## asimkhatri

good Job pearling like crazy...


----------



## Karackle

wow looking awesome! Very lush!  definitely seems to have bounced back from when you were on vacation!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mizu-chan

Sooo, the Eheim deal didn't go through, BUT I still got something pretty sweet. 
I got a Rena Filstar XP2. And man oh man, does it flow. This thing has some serious power. And you guys wouldn't believe me if I told you how much I got it for. Came super clean, with all media included plus a little extra, tubing, spray bar and intake. In great working order. I am soooo happy with it. I know Eheim is the best of the best, but I really couldn't be happier. 

So in other news, I'm probably going to redo this entire tank soon. :icon_conf


----------



## epicfish

mizu-chan said:


> Sooo, the Eheim deal didn't go through, BUT I still got something pretty sweet.
> I got a Rena Filstar XP2. And man oh man, does it flow. This thing has some serious power. And you guys wouldn't believe me if I told you how much I got it for. Came super clean, with all media included plus a little extra, tubing, spray bar and intake. In great working order. I am soooo happy with it. I know Eheim is the best of the best, but I really couldn't be happier.
> 
> So in other news, I'm probably going to redo this entire tank soon. :icon_conf



Well, so, how much did you get it for?


----------



## Karackle

Sounds like you got a great deal, glad to hear the filter is working! So why are you going to redo the whole tank and what are you planning to do with it?


----------



## mizu-chan

Well since school started, it just hasn't been doing that well. I have BGA stuck everywhere in my substrate, and I pretty much burnt my plants with leaving the light on too long. I just need to change it around. This set up gave me an awesome round, but it's time for change. There is only so good this can get, right?

So after saving up bits and left over lunch money I have decided to go ahead and buy some Aqua Soil Amazonia (9 liters) Powder Type. I'm hoping that one 9L bag with give me enough substrate. I really am going to miss this set up, but I'm pretty excited with starting over.


----------



## Karackle

Well that sounds like a good plan then, I'm sure it'll look great, starting over is always fun too  I'll be watching for updates, I can't wait to see the new setup


----------



## asimkhatri

mizu-chan said:


> So after saving up bits and left over lunch money I have decided to go ahead and buy some Aqua Soil Amazonia (9 liters) Powder Type. I'm hoping that one 9L bag with give me enough substrate. I really am going to miss this set up, but I'm pretty excited with starting over.


WoW.. cool :thumbsup:


----------



## lushlife

Do you mind that the 3" of the light fixture is hanging over the sides? I was thinking of starting a 20g long myself but cant find any T5 fixtures at 30" long, only 24 and 36.

BTW, beautiful tank and great plant growth!



(EpicFish: sent you a PM, didnt want to hijack this thread)


----------



## epicfish

lushlife said:


> Do you mind that the 3" of the light fixture is hanging over the sides? I was thinking of starting a 20g long myself but cant find any T5 fixtures at 30" long, only 24 and 36.
> 
> BTW, beautiful tank and great plant growth!


There are T5NO fixtures that are 30", no T5HO fixtures, though.


----------



## chase127

ive got coralife 30 inch T5's on mine. Roybot does too. 

btw mizu, hows the tank?


----------



## CL

so wheres the update?


----------



## mizu-chan

*I'm back! Finally!*

Hey guys! Wow, it's been a really long time huh? Time to show whats been going on around here lately...

Well as you all know Ike came through here not too long ago. 



















Really put me off track from everything. Plus, I acquired some major distractions during the storm 






























Actually, three distractions.  Found these little babies right after the worst part of the storm has passed. The orange one I found in the water and the gray one in the mud. The little black one was the one crying for help. ): They were about the size of my palm when I first found them. Probably no more than 2 weeks old. At most. Little guys were soaked to death. After a few days of warmth and good baby kitten formula they got some strength back. Now all are walking and potty trained. 

Haha, well since I got that out of the way, time for tank. 

Tada!!





































And about three weeks later.....











































































And done. Tons of pictures, but it's to make up for how long I've been gone 
Okay, so basically this is what's changed: New soil. I started fresh. Bought 2 9lb bags of Amazonia 1. got more than I needed, but I'm using the left overs for and upcoming project. Added the plants that survived the 5 day power outage that we survived during Ike. I really thought they weren't going to bounce back. About 3 days after I added them to the tank they started to melt and turn brown. After constant water changes I could tell that they were going to start again. And now that I look at these pictures, three weeks did a whole bunch. I'm really amazing witht he growth that AS gave me.  
I'm really glad I decided to invest in it. I have my new filter running. A Rena XP 2. Nice filter. I think I'm going to change the position of the spray bar when I get the chance. Make it so that all the plants get a decent amount of flow. Also decided to go with Blyxa Japonica For a kind of foreground plant. Kind of. Hehe. Also have some Riccia in there, and you probably noticed the floating stems and whatnot. I kind of just threw them in there so they wouldnt die. I'll plant them eventually in another tank I'm planning to set up.

BTW, I'm leaving tomorrow to go and show my art work to some colleges. Won't be back till monday!

Well there you have it. My long awaited update. 
Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## asimkhatri

wow, your tank is lookin great and I like ur Kittens ...
tc


----------



## mizu-chan

Thanks asimkhatri. I'm loving the AS. You don't believe how much it helps your plants grow until you see it. 
Haha I love the kittens too. They are so precious.


----------



## asimkhatri

I want to Know the Height Length and width of ur tank


----------



## chase127

20 longs are 30x12x12 

looking great mizu! and im glad to see you back with some good stuff


----------



## CL

Nice growth  I bet you love that AS. I cant wait to get mine  Your stems are growing crazy lol


----------



## MARIMOBALL

Great progress Mizu. Your tank looks very natural. Normally I would tell you to flatten the substrate in the front and elevate the back. Also to not plant stems too close to the front of the tank. But the valley you have down the middle is different and looks great. The wood might look better a lil more to the left and maybe a couple rocks. What do you have planned for the right side? Mizu really nice of you to become a surrogate mother to those kittensroud:


----------



## asimkhatri

thanx a Lot *chris127*


----------



## mizu-chan

clwatkins10 said:


> Nice growth  I bet you love that AS. I cant wait to get mine  Your stems are growing crazy lol


I do love the AS. 
Yeah and the stems are growing like crazy. I love it.



MARIMOBALL said:


> Great progress Mizu. Your tank looks very natural. Normally I would tell you to flatten the substrate in the front and elevate the back. Also to not plant stems too close to the front of the tank. But the valley you have down the middle is different and looks great. The wood might look better a lil more to the left and maybe a couple rocks. What do you have planned for the right side? Mizu really nice of you to become a surrogate mother to those kittensroud:


Thanks Marimo! Yeah I played around with the substrate a lot before I got it the way I wanted it. Well for the most part :hihi:
I'm not quite sure what I want to do with the right side _just _yet. I was planning to just cover it entirely with the Blyxa, but I'm not too sure now. I actually might be moving a few of the stems to the back center so that they aren't as close tot he front of the tank. 
What kind of rocks do you have in mind? I was thinking about it, but really didn't know how to go about it.



chris127 said:


> 20 longs are 30x12x12
> 
> looking great mizu! and im glad to see you back with some good stuff


Thanks Chris! I'm finally going to try and keep this thing up to date.


----------



## Karackle

Hey Mizu, the tank looks great!!! I can't wait to see how evolves!  

And you're kittens are flipping adorable! Are they still doing well? It sounds like you did a great job nursing them back to health!


----------



## mizu-chan

Karackle said:


> Hey Mizu, the tank looks great!!! I can't wait to see how evolves!
> 
> And you're kittens are flipping adorable! Are they still doing well? It sounds like you did a great job nursing them back to health!


Thanks Karackle! I'm pretty excited to see which way this goes too. 
The kitten are hyper active and energetic. Typical kittens. Walking and running everywhere. Just started dry food and are now officially potty trained. I love the little buggers.


----------



## mizu-chan

A quick little update:





































Just a few shots I took this morning. Trimmed a few plants, and also added my new diffuser! I love it. I have to say it's just a must cleaner look compared to the chopstick. Also moved all the Blyxa to one spot. Now I just have to fill in this other empty spot. But everything is growing like crazy. Soon it'll be time to add some fish back in there! Or maybe a few shrimp, but with the jungle I have going on I don't know if I could even find them. lol.











Comments/Criticisms welcome!


----------



## deleted_user_16

stunning


----------



## Chrisinator

Grrr. I want your 20L.


----------



## kotoeloncat

oh ! nice layout and very nice plant placements !


----------



## deleted_user_16

i take it you are liking the AS?


----------



## mizu-chan

fishman9809 said:


> stunning





Chrisinator said:


> Grrr. I want your 20L.


Thanks guys!


----------



## mizu-chan

kotoeloncat said:


> oh ! nice layout and very nice plant placements !


Thank you! I wasn't sure at first if I liked how they all grew together, but the fact that they grow like crazy makes me like it. :hihi:




fishman9809 said:


> i take it you are liking the AS?


Most expensive dirt I've ever bought, but was worth every penny


----------



## Phil Edwards

Aside from the missing foreground it looks great! I'm sure you'll get something in there soon. Can't imagine anyone here would be able to resist the call of so much open Aquasoil for long. :thumbsup:

What were your experiences when you first restarted your tank with Aquasoil? Did you have a lot of problems with algae? If so, how did you deal with them?


----------



## Karackle

wow mizu, it's looking fantastic! It look so much larger than a 20 too!!!


----------



## jonbar1

Looking very nice!


----------



## CL

what a jungle!
Your plants are so clean and healthy!


----------



## mizu-chan

Phil Edwards said:


> Aside from the missing foreground it looks great! I'm sure you'll get something in there soon. Can't imagine anyone here would be able to resist the call of so much open Aquasoil for long. :thumbsup:
> 
> What were your experiences when you first restarted your tank with Aquasoil? Did you have a lot of problems with algae? If so, how did you deal with them?


Thanks!
Yeah, the empty space is seriously killing me... I really want to go and buy some HC or something, but my money hasn't come in yet. lol.
Aside form the huge spike in ammonia and the constant water changes I have yet to have a bad experience with the AS. Algae has never really shown up yet, even though it's probably there. Everything has been great. Of course I did have some plants that had previous algae one them, but I just spot treated them. Easy peasy. 



Karackle said:


> wow mizu, it's looking fantastic! It look so much larger than a 20 too!!!


Thanks Karackle. It might seem big, but there is a tiny voice in my head tell me to go and get a bigger tank. lol.



jonbar1 said:


> Looking very nice!


Thanks so much 



clwatkins10 said:


> what a jungle!
> Your plants are so clean and healthy!


Haha, oh yes. The jungle look. Gotta love it.


----------



## asimkhatri

wow Nicely scaped ...
r u dosing any fert..?


----------



## cah925

The tank is looking great!


----------



## mizu-chan

asimkhatri said:


> wow Nicely scaped ...
> r u dosing any fert..?


Thanks asimkhatri. I'm actually not dosing anything... I probably _should _be, but I never got around to it.



cah925 said:


> The tank is looking great!


Thank you.


----------



## asimkhatri

update ur current list of plants


----------



## mizu-chan

I actually don't know all of the plants in here, but this is what I know.
*
Plant List:*
Blyxa japonica
Didiplis diandra 
Hemianthus micranthemoides 
Ludwigia brevipes
Ludwigia repens 
Rotala rotundifolia 
Christmas Moss
Dwarf Riccia

I think there are two more I don't know, but I'll try and ID them later on.


----------



## mizu-chan

Came home to pearling. About the only good thing that happened today.




















And a FTS, just because.


----------



## CL

looks good, so when ya gonna tame that forest?


----------



## mizu-chan

Hmm, not quite sure.
I don't even know how to start off. I guess that's what I'll be doing after classes tomorrow!


----------



## CL

mizu-chan said:


> Hmm, not quite sure.
> I don't even know how to start off. I guess that's what I'll be doing after classes tomorrow!


Sounds fun lol  The week is over half done now, soon it'll be the weekend. That always gets me through the day haha. Going back to the school topic, junior year isn't that hard so far, I have the best grades that I've had in years now . How are you liking senior year? haha


----------



## mizu-chan

clwatkins10 said:


> Sounds fun lol  The week is over half done now, soon it'll be the weekend. That always gets me through the day haha. Going back to the school topic, junior year isn't that hard so far, I have the best grades that I've had in years now . How are you liking senior year? haha


Ugh, school. Makes me cringe to even hear the word. I'm glad to hear you're enjoying junior year. I think mine was just unnecessarily filled with over dramatic people and ridiculous homework assignments. Senior year is... not what I expected, but got report cards today. All A's and 2 B's. Pretty good for an art student like me. :hihi:


----------



## CL

mizu-chan said:


> Ugh, school. Makes me cringe to even hear the word. I'm glad to hear you're enjoying junior year. I think mine was just unnecessarily filled with over dramatic people and ridiculous homework assignments. Senior year is... not what I expected, but got report cards today. All A's and 2 B's. Pretty good for an art student like me. :hihi:


haha, sounds like your junior year was like my sophomore year. We got our report cards today as well, and I had the same grades  I got to sleep in (until 2:00 holy cow haha) today because it was conference day and we had no school.
On a slightly more related note, I have been able to manage my tanks just fine despite school:icon_surp. When you trim your plants, are you going to just trim them, or move them around some?


----------



## mizu-chan

clwatkins10 said:


> haha, sounds like your junior year was like my sophomore year. We got our report cards today as well, and I had the same grades  I got to sleep in (until 2:00 holy cow haha) today because it was conference day and we had no school.
> On a slightly more related note, I have been able to manage my tanks just fine despite school:icon_surp. When you trim your plants, are you going to just trim them, or move them around some?


Lucky duck. Well I guess we got enough down time with the hurricane and all.. ehh. But I don't think I could ever sleep in that late. I'm definitely an early bird :hihi:
Well I'm going to trim, shape, and arrange. I'm going to try and group all of the species together. Make it look a little bit more organized? I'm not too sure yet. Have an suggestions?


----------



## CL

mizu-chan said:


> Lucky duck. Well I guess we got enough down time with the hurricane and all.. ehh. But I don't think I could ever sleep in that late. I'm definitely an early bird :hihi:
> Well I'm going to trim, shape, and arrange. I'm going to try and group all of the species together. Make it look a little bit more organized? I'm not too sure yet. Have an suggestions?


When the blyxa grows in, it will form nice round mounds, Try to echo that with groupings of the other stems, and the tank should look pretty unique


----------



## Karackle

oooooo pretty pearling! And the tank is looking very lush! I love it! :biggrin:


----------



## roybot73

Growth seems great!

Good lookin' spraybar you got there


----------



## mizu-chan

roybot73 said:


> Growth seems great!
> 
> Good lookin' spraybar you got there


Haha, it is indeed. In fact everything is great! You have no idea how much it's made a difference. Since it's longer, it gets more flow to more of the plants and My rotala has started to turn color. Wonderful equipment from an amazing guy!  Thanks again!


----------



## CL

So did ya do the trim?


----------



## mizu-chan

In the process of. :hihi:


----------



## midnightk

cheee looooking green! keep it up !


----------



## MrAL

Your tank is awesome!


----------



## mizu-chan

Thanks guys. Just did a little rearranging.. not too sure how I feel about it. I'm going to give it some time before I post the pictures. Maybe tomorrow once the water settles. I also need to do a bit of work on the over grown jungle. :hihi:


----------



## dooboogoo

That is one amazing tank! Keep up the great job! Lol, I have a jungle to trim in my tank too.


----------



## mizu-chan

dooboogoo said:


> That is one amazing tank! Keep up the great job! Lol, I have a jungle to trim in my tank too.


Thanks! Yeah, I love the jungle look, but it was time for a trim. lol.

Pictures posted later tonight!


----------



## CL

mizu-chan said:


> Pictures posted later tonight!


Well?....


----------



## eric_c

Just wanted to say I love your tank! I can't believe how well you've done for so little $ - and the scape looks great.


----------



## nanoguy

Hey Mizu, just breezed through your thread and the tank looks great. Im down near Beaumont and have been to Fish Gallery, definately a top notch place. If you don't mind doing me a favor could you list your equipment setup incase I missed something skimming through your thread?


----------



## Madfish

Wow this has been a fun read. I just got done reading the whole thing. That tank has gone though some major changes in its life and only getting better with age.


----------



## mizu-chan

nanoguy said:


> Hey Mizu, just breezed through your thread and the tank looks great. Im down near Beaumont and have been to Fish Gallery, definately a top notch place. If you don't mind doing me a favor could you list your equipment setup incase I missed something skimming through your thread?


Standard 20L
36" Oceanic Compact Fluorescent Twin Tube 110W (2 65W bulbs)
Rena XP2 Canister Filter
DIY CO2 with unknown brand of diffuser

I think that sums in all up, but if you have any more questions just ask! Thanks nanoguy!




eric_c said:


> Just wanted to say I love your tank! I can't believe how well you've done for so little $ - and the scape looks great.


Thanks! Yeah, it's been a learning experience 
And it makes it all the better when things come cheap :hihi:




clwatkins10 said:


> Well?....


You always catch me don't you? 




Madfish said:


> Wow this has been a fun read. I just got done reading the whole thing. That tank has gone though some major changes in its life and only getting better with age.


Thanks Madfish. It has definitely been a journey with this tank. But it's been so great to learn everything over time. This hobby is much too fun not to love. 



*UPDATED PICS*:

Before:











After:











And a few more:






























Okay so now that I have _that _out of the way, I have a new question for all of you. I have been staring at my tank for a few days trying to i figure out what was wrong with it. It was like every time I went passed by something would catch my eye (it probably even twitched a few times). :hihi:
But seriously. I found out what it is, and I will so beautifully demonstrate it with my lovely Paint skills:











Okay, basically the big circle is what I don't like. The front of the tank is supposed to be the nicest to look at since it's the closest to the viewer, but that part is just a mess. I really don't know what to do with it. I'm thinking just to tears that all out and getting a whole new plant all together. I'm thinking something that doesn't get to tall, but will be able to fill it in well. Maybe something colorful? If such a plant exists that is 
Also that top right corner... I seem to ALWAYS have something floating up there. I just need to sell all that stuff up there. lol.

Well thanks for looking guys. I really appreciate all the comments and the time you take to read what I post. Hope everyone has a great week.


----------



## mizu-chan

I love when the color changes 











And of course its always nice to see an old friend... 











I'm pretty sure I got it all out, but I was coming out of the Riccia so who knows.

And here's one just for fun. The angle I see when I lay down on my bed


----------



## deleted_user_16

nice view from a bed, when and if i get my tank, all i'll see is the top, and the light'll be off :/


----------



## Karackle

Unfortunately, I have no suggestions on the scaping, but I just wanted to say that i love how lush everything is, it looks like a magical forest that I would love to get lost in! :hihi:

Also, awesome view from your bed! I only see the short end of my 30g from bed, but it's fun to watch what's happening behind the large rock that you don't get to see from the front, so I guess i can't complain too much! heehee


----------



## kotoeloncat

What I would reccomend you do regarding that big red circle is to remove everything there.

then replace it with something uniform as a midground. some suggestions would be Blyxa Japonica, Hygro Porte Vehlo or Crypt Wendtii


----------



## Phil Edwards

I'd recommend putting some Java Fern or Crypts in the front left spot and continuting the Riccia along the edge so it becomes a carpet in the front left corner. You've got a lot of light green fine-leaved plants. Something with broader leaves and a darker color will be a good contrast for the stems. Using something that will grow in shade would be a good idea too. 

Neatening up your stem groups and trying to layer them a bit with trimming would add a lot to your aquascape as well. It's a bit too chaotic and overgrown. I'd hate to trim such luxuriant growth myself  but it will be a lot better for the plants and your visual impact.

Regards,
Phil


----------



## Jeremy VanderKelen

The tank looks lovely Mizu. Great growth. For the front left corner I agree with it coming out. Blyxa like kotoeloncat mentioned or filling in with riccia like Phil mentioned both seem right. For the color over there you were asking for I would go with Hygro sp. Araguaia. It gives off some amazing color, grows low and slow, and mixes in well with other plants.

Keep up the beautiful work.


----------



## mizu-chan

fishman9809 said:


> nice view from a bed, when and if i get my tank, all i'll see is the top, and the light'll be off :/





Karackle said:


> Unfortunately, I have no suggestions on the scaping, but I just wanted to say that i love how lush everything is, it looks like a magical forest that I would love to get lost in! :hihi:
> 
> Also, awesome view from your bed! I only see the short end of my 30g from bed, but it's fun to watch what's happening behind the large rock that you don't get to see from the front, so I guess i can't complain too much! heehee


Thanks Karackle and fishman! But yes, I think it's about the only thing I like in my tiny room. Quite a nice view from upside down as well. :thumbsup:
A magical forest eh? Hmm Mizu-chan's 20L Magical Forest. LOL~




kotoeloncat said:


> What I would reccomend you do regarding that big red circle is to remove everything there.
> 
> then replace it with something uniform as a midground. some suggestions would be Blyxa Japonica, Hygro Porte Vehlo or Crypt Wendtii





Phil Edwards said:


> I'd recommend putting some Java Fern or Crypts in the front left spot and continuting the Riccia along the edge so it becomes a carpet in the front left corner. You've got a lot of light green fine-leaved plants. Something with broader leaves and a darker color will be a good contrast for the stems. Using something that will grow in shade would be a good idea too.
> 
> Neatening up your stem groups and trying to layer them a bit with trimming would add a lot to your aquascape as well. It's a bit too chaotic and overgrown. I'd hate to trim such luxuriant growth myself  but it will be a lot better for the plants and your visual impact.
> 
> Regards,
> Phil





Jeremy VanderKelen said:


> The tank looks lovely Mizu. Great growth. For the front left corner I agree with it coming out. Blyxa like kotoeloncat mentioned or filling in with riccia like Phil mentioned both seem right. For the color over there you were asking for I would go with Hygro sp. Araguaia. It gives off some amazing color, grows low and slow, and mixes in well with other plants.
> 
> Keep up the beautiful work.


Thanks for the input guys. And I agree. Sometime this week I'm going to go and stop by my favorite LFS and see if he can get me something good. 

Phil- I was thinking about continuing the Riccia, but I have to get some slate first. I think it would look pretty nice with that carpeting. I will try and shape the stems more.. at some point.. :icon_roll Going through that makes me so irritated. So much vegetation, so little room. lol. But I will look into the Cryps and whatnot. Thanks!

Jermey- Thanks. I love the look of Blyxa so I will also check up on that. I apperciate the advice. It's always nice to here from other hobbiests cause no one else in my house seems to have an eye for scaping whatsoever. lol.I also I just looked at the Hygro you suggested, and it's a really beautiful plant. I might just put an add up for some in the S&S. 

Thanks guys for the input. I'll have updated pictures again when something changes, or when I feel like giving the tank a photoshoot. :hihi:

Hope y'all are having a good week so far!


----------



## chase127

its looking great. aquasoil must work wonders for plants lol!! this thread is too huge to search through, are you pressurized or DIY?


----------



## mizu-chan

chris127 said:


> its looking great. aquasoil must work wonders for plants lol!! this thread is too huge to search through, are you pressurized or DIY?


lol, thanks Chris. Yeah the pages are killing me. It's DIY. Haven't taken that plunge to pressurized yet. Maybe once I'm in college


----------



## chase127

mizu-chan said:


> lol, thanks Chris. Yeah the pages are killing me. It's DIY. Haven't taken that plunge to pressurized yet. Maybe once I'm in college


great results for diy roud: im thinking about going pressurized but idk if its worth the investment since diy works fine!


----------



## mizu-chan

chris127 said:


> great results for diy roud: im thinking about going pressurized but idk if its worth the investment since diy works fine!


Yeah, I'm pretty surprised how well it's doing since I have such strong lighting. Yeah, pressurized is definately way more expensive than I would like it to be.


----------



## chase127

especially for your azn deals :hihi:


----------



## mizu-chan

Haha yes. Maybe I'll get lucky and someone will just want to _give _it away. That would be great :hihi:


----------



## Karackle

I don't know if you've already done this, but in preferences there's a way to set the number of posts you see per page to a lot more, if that helps you wade through the pages. I see 6 pages to your thread, but i have it to the most posts per page you can set it to.  

I agree, I think some crypts would be a nice contrast in color and shape against the stems you have


----------



## mizu-chan

Really? How can you do that? I don't see preferences..


----------



## lauraleellbp

User CP
Edit Options
Thread Display Options (down near the bottom)
Number of Posts to display per page

Your tank is really looking amazing. Really impressive how much it's changed over the past few months! :thumbsup:


----------



## Karackle

Oh, right, sorry, it's not called preferences, thanks LauraLee!


----------



## ikuzo

mizu-chan nice tank. i like the driftwood placing there.


----------



## mizu-chan

ikuzo said:


> mizu-chan nice tank. i like the driftwood placing there.


Thanks ikuzo. 

Speaking of driftwood, I took a trip to me LFS and picked up an amazing piece. I seriously fell in love with it. I'm not sure though if it will look good in this tank. Plus it kind of sticks out of the top, but I kind of like that 



















That's not where it's going to stay, just need to soak it for a few days till it sinks. I really love the branchy look, but I wanted some suggestions as well. Also got a bit more blyxa. 










I also noticed something about the x-mas moss tied onto my driftwood. It has decided to become best friends with the Riccia I had floating on top. I think it's actually a neat look for the DW. Might keep it. We will see.












I'm actually probably going to have to do another big trim this week. :icon_roll Oh well, oh and the fish go in this weekend if all goes well. I'm going to switch to some green tetras instead of the rasboras. Also all of the cherries I have waiting in a 7gallon will also be in with their masses of babies. 
I can't wait to get some life back into here!


----------



## emmanuelchavez

Did you get that from the Fish Gallery? I think I may have seen that piece of dw there on Monday!


----------



## CL

That is a great piece of dw!


----------



## mizu-chan

emmanuelchavez said:


> Did you get that from the Fish Gallery? I think I may have seen that piece of dw there on Monday!


Actually I got it from Dan at HAW. He's so cool if you've ever been there. You can't beat his great attitude and awesome prices. But the funny thing is that I'm sure I know the exact piece your talking about. I held it around the store for about 10 minutes before putting it down. lol. Sometimes the prices there are too much for me.
That piece was $3. Yes, three dollars. HAW is my favorite place to go. 



clwatkins10 said:


> That is a great piece of dw!


I love it too. I saw it and immediately picked it up. There were like 10 other good pieces too.


----------



## CL

mizu-chan said:


> I love it too. I saw it and immediately picked it up. There were like 10 other good pieces too.


How much was it, if you don't mind me asking.
I took some oak branches today and whittled the bark off of them for a similar look, just not as branchy


----------



## emmanuelchavez

mizu-chan said:


> Actually I got it from Dan at HAW. He's so cool if you've ever been there. You can't beat his great attitude and awesome prices. But the funny thing is that I'm sure I know the exact piece your talking about. I held it around the store for about 10 minutes before putting it down. lol. Sometimes the prices there are too much for me.
> That piece was $3. Yes, three dollars. HAW is my favorite place to go.


I'm not sure where HAW is. I tend to stick to Fish Gallery, City Pets, Fish Ranch, and Houston Aquatics - I'm an inside the loop kinda guy. 


The prices at Fish Gallery can be overwhelmingly high - like the tree-like dw that I have in my 15 (well, now 100g), i paid $50 for it, but it was worth it! I got a bunch of free plants from there on Monday though. I got double what I ordered, and some other ones for free. Probably b/c I'm there almost every weekend. haha.


----------



## CL

wait, I thought that you had dwarf riccia?


----------



## mizu-chan

mizu-chan said:


> That piece was $3. Yes, three dollars. HAW is my favorite place to go.


lol, probably didn't read that part. But yeah, all of the pieces are so nice, and all different shapes and sizes. clwatkins10, I also thought I have Dwarf Riccia because that's what I was told when it was sold to me. Eh.. whatever. It still looks good IMO.

emmanuelchavez- I would highly suggest going there. Don't know where about you are in Houston, but it's relatively close to City Pets. Maybe like a 10 minute drive. 

Here

I'm pretty sure you'll get what I'm talking about when you meet Dan. He's a really nice guy with a lot of great advice.


----------



## emmanuelchavez

Oooh, I may have to make a visit there after payday next week. 
OOOOOOHHH! And they sell blyxa?! And their rams are more affordable!


BTW, I think Fish Ranch has dwarf riccia. I bought some from them, and it's definitely smaller than the riccia that hitch-hiked earlier in the year from somewhere else.


----------



## mizu-chan

emmanuelchavez said:


> Oooh, I may have to make a visit there after payday next week.
> OOOOOOHHH! And they sell blyxa?! And their rams are more affordable!
> 
> 
> BTW, I think Fish Ranch has dwarf riccia. I bought some from them, and it's definitely smaller than the riccia that hitch-hiked earlier in the year from somewhere else.


I'm telling ya, Dan is the man. 
And yes all of there plants are affordable! Including fish. His specialty is Discus, and even though I don't think I'll ever had a Discus tank, his are beautiful. Plus he has like 3 display tanks that are amazing.


----------



## emmanuelchavez

mizu-chan said:


> I'm telling ya, Dan is the man.
> And yes all of there plants are affordable! Including fish. His specialty is Discus, and even though I don't think I'll ever had a Discus tank, his are beautiful. Plus he has like 3 display tanks that are amazing.


Holy cow! :icon_eek: No kidding! I'm thinking of giving up my angels and going for some of his discus instead!


----------



## asimkhatri

Nicely done :thumbsup: looks complete to me 
Really awesome job, very inspiring


----------



## Karackle

$3 for that beautiful piece of DW?!?! wow, AMAZING deal! DW is ssooooooo expensive at all of my LFS! I'm quite jealous! 

Seriously though, beautiful find!


----------



## MistyRiver

Hey Mizu-Chan! 
I just wanted to say you have an amazing looking tank! I absolutely love it... 

I've gone through and read this hole thread, and its inspired me so much that now I'm going to go out and purchase a 20L! Your most recent FTS is my current background for inspiration (I couldn't resist).

It sounds like your really enjoying the Aquasoil... I planned on using the SAS for my tank, but now I'm beginning to wonder if I should save my money up and buy the Aquasoil instead... What is your recommendation? I'm going low-tech due to my rather low budget. It will probably be rather similar to the setup you had towards the beginning, DIY co2, Compact spiral fluorescents (until I find a good deal on some other lighting such as T5's), Aquaclear HOB filter.

I have not seen you mention anything about a heater in your tank, do you have one? If so, whats the wattage and brand? 

Really love the tank, keep up the great work!

One more question... Is that xmas moss a pain to maintain? I love the looks of it (I live in the northwest, everything looks like that here), but it looks as if it would cause havoc...


----------



## cah925

I really like that piece of DW. You may be able to twist around at different angles to make it fit. I can already see the branches protruding from the immense forest you have growing.


----------



## mizu-chan

asimkhatri said:


> Nicely done :thumbsup: looks complete to me
> Really awesome job, very inspiring


Thank you!


Karackle said:


> $3 for that beautiful piece of DW?!?! wow, AMAZING deal! DW is ssooooooo expensive at all of my LFS! I'm quite jealous!
> 
> Seriously though, beautiful find!


I know right? I was so happy when I got it. I giggled the whole ride back. lol.



MistyRiver said:


> Hey Mizu-Chan!
> I just wanted to say you have an amazing looking tank! I absolutely love it...
> 
> I've gone through and read this hole thread, and its inspired me so much that now I'm going to go out and purchase a 20L! Your most recent FTS is my current background for inspiration (I couldn't resist).
> 
> It sounds like your really enjoying the Aquasoil... I planned on using the SAS for my tank, but now I'm beginning to wonder if I should save my money up and buy the Aquasoil instead... What is your recommendation? I'm going low-tech due to my rather low budget. It will probably be rather similar to the setup you had towards the beginning, DIY co2, Compact spiral fluorescents (until I find a good deal on some other lighting such as T5's), Aquaclear HOB filter.
> 
> I have not seen you mention anything about a heater in your tank, do you have one? If so, whats the wattage and brand?
> 
> Really love the tank, keep up the great work!
> 
> One more question... Is that xmas moss a pain to maintain? I love the looks of it (I live in the northwest, everything looks like that here), but it looks as if it would cause havoc...


Ahh, wow. This is probably one of the nicest comments I've ever gotten. :redface: 
Thanks so much MistyRiver. This seriously made my day  About the heater, I usually have one in there, but I needed it for one of my shrimp tanks, but once I get my fish back in there I will put it back it. I have a Rena heater. It's a 150W because I got it for a ridiculous price at Petsmart. The accidentally marked it as $17, so I went ahead and grabbed it up. Also for the xmas moss is really not bad at all.. with all moss I tend to just tied it down and forget about it. I haven't had a chance to trim it yet though. But it hasn't been a pain at all. 
But if you need some tell me. I have a pretty good amount left over and you'd just have to pay shipping. LMK. 

As for substrate... I have to say I was happy with what I had when I was low tech. I really enjoyed my tank when it was low tech because nothing became easy. Also it's such a great learning experience. I had the Shultz and Eco to begin with, but I'm not going to lie.. Aquasoil is amazing. It has tons of nutrients and does wonders. But the only part I don't like is the waiting period for the ammonia to go back down. Since you are going low tech and low budget I suggest the shultz and eco. The both together make a good combo if you cap the shultz with the eco.

Like I said let me know if you need anything. I do weekly trims on the Rotala and they were what grew well while I was low tech. Also have some java moss which I think looks nice. You've become my best friend with your kind words. lol. :icon_lol:



cah925 said:


> I really like that piece of DW. You may be able to twist around at different angles to make it fit. I can already see the branches protruding from the immense forest you have growing.


I'm still experimenting with different angles and such. Do you think I should tie a little bit of moss to the base?


----------



## mizu-chan

Traded in my 24 Rasboras today for a generous amount of Green Tetras. 
I'm so excited! They're acclimating now. Pic updates once they're in and swimming about.


----------



## CL

mizu-chan said:


> Traded in my 24 Rasboras today for a generous amount of Green Tetras.
> I'm so excited! They're acclimating now. Pic updates once they're in and swimming about.


Green tetras, sounds nice


----------



## mizu-chan

*Fish added~*

Green Tetras are in! They are such beautiful fish, and I love them when the school. Like a little wave of light throughout my tank. It's been about an hour since they've been in so they are still getting comfortable. I'm hoping within the next week they'll get used to me like my Rasboras did.
It's been a long time since I've had anything in here since the substrate change, so seeing some extra movement is great. 















































Last shot is my favorite. My camera freaked out and made the colors really vibrant. 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend/Halloween.


----------



## CL

Holy cow that's a load of fish! How many did you get


----------



## mizu-chan

Haha, I'm not sure. I traded my other ones in and this is what he gave back to me. I asked him if it was okay to have that many in a 20L and he said yeah. He's been in the hobby for 15+ years and is very reputable guy around here, so I'm trusting his judgment. 
If I had to guess... around 50. lol.
So if I were to pay retail price... around $100 of fish, but I got it for the cost of 20 Rasboras and 1 huge Killie.


----------



## Chrisinator

beatiful


----------



## @[email protected]

i like your tank a lot.

how many tetras are there? it looks like a little lot for a 20 gallon tank...


----------



## Chrisinator

I counted 40


----------



## mizu-chan

Yeah, kind of just scooped and bagged them. Really not sure about how many.


----------



## MistyRiver

mizu-chan said:


> Ahh, wow. This is probably one of the nicest comments I've ever gotten. :redface:
> Thanks so much MistyRiver. This seriously made my day  About the heater, I usually have one in there, but I needed it for one of my shrimp tanks, but once I get my fish back in there I will put it back it. I have a Rena heater. It's a 150W because I got it for a ridiculous price at Petsmart. The accidentally marked it as $17, so I went ahead and grabbed it up. Also for the xmas moss is really not bad at all.. with all moss I tend to just tied it down and forget about it. I haven't had a chance to trim it yet though. But it hasn't been a pain at all.
> But if you need some tell me. I have a pretty good amount left over and you'd just have to pay shipping. LMK.
> 
> As for substrate... I have to say I was happy with what I had when I was low tech. I really enjoyed my tank when it was low tech because nothing became easy. Also it's such a great learning experience. I had the Shultz and Eco to begin with, but I'm not going to lie.. Aquasoil is amazing. It has tons of nutrients and does wonders. But the only part I don't like is the waiting period for the ammonia to go back down. Since you are going low tech and low budget I suggest the shultz and eco. The both together make a good combo if you cap the shultz with the eco.
> 
> Like I said let me know if you need anything. I do weekly trims on the Rotala and they were what grew well while I was low tech. Also have some java moss which I think looks nice. You've become my best friend with your kind words. lol. :icon_lol:


Hey, thanks! I just might have to get back to you on that one someday soon.  I'm really excited to get started after looking at your tank for so long... 

Wow! Love the tetras! My gosh, their beautiful... That is just an amazing amount of fish... lol.
Tanks looking great, btw! More FTS?


----------



## Midnkight

mizu-chan said:


> Green Tetras are in! They are such beautiful fish, and I love them when the school. Like a little wave of light throughout my tank. It's been about an hour since they've been in so they are still getting comfortable. I'm hoping within the next week they'll get used to me like my Rasboras did.
> It's been a long time since I've had anything in here since the substrate change, so seeing some extra movement is great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last shot is my favorite. My camera freaked out and made the colors really vibrant.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good weekend/Halloween.


wtf, are you trying to make me jealous. I have a bare 55 gallon that i am still working on. do you wanna give me your plants and fish?


----------



## mizu-chan

MistyRiver said:


> Hey, thanks! I just might have to get back to you on that one someday soon.  I'm really excited to get started after looking at your tank for so long...
> 
> Wow! Love the tetras! My gosh, their beautiful... That is just an amazing amount of fish... lol.
> Tanks looking great, btw! More FTS?


I'll be sure to take some more today! Thanks a lot MistyRiver!
Yup and don't hesitate to PM me. I'll be doing a trim this week so keep that in mind! 



Midnkight said:


> wtf, are you trying to make me jealous. I have a bare 55 gallon that i am still working on. do you wanna give me your plants and fish?


Haha, uuuhhhmm. No. :hihi:
Come on Midnkight, get that tank filled up!


----------



## fishscale

This isn't your first tank, is it? That's an amazing tank. Did you say you were going to put a foreground in?


----------



## mizu-chan

fishscale said:


> This isn't your first tank, is it? That's an amazing tank. Did you say you were going to put a foreground in?


Yup it's my tank.  Thanks fish.
I'm still wait for some HC from a friend. He's growing a lot right now so I'm going to wait for him to hook me up with some.


----------



## angel919

omgosh that is a one smoking tank, I can only wish to achieve something like that...


----------



## emmanuelchavez

oh jeebus! did you get all those green neons from HAW?
I tried to go there yesterday, but I got lost, so I gave up, haha.
Looks great!


----------



## mizu-chan

emmanuelchavez- I have to admit that HAW is a pretty difficult place to find, and I've actually gotten lost countless times, but if you give Dan a call he can navigate you there. I'm pretty sure he gets it all the time.


----------



## chase127

dude, i hate you. green neons are freakin sweet and i cant find them anywhere  i need some color in my 20, boraras are cute, but theyre just not flashy enough.. wana go ahead and mail me 20 of em? you have enough to share :hihi:


----------



## emmanuelchavez

mizu-chan said:


> emmanuelchavez- I have to admit that HAW is a pretty difficult place to find, and I've actually gotten lost countless times, but if you give Dan a call he can navigate you there. I'm pretty sure he gets it all the time.


Lol, I may wait till I get my GPS before I try to make my way there again.


----------



## mizu-chan

So I woke up this morning and immediately checked the fish. Looked into the tank, saw nothing. Not one fish. I kind of freaked out. I mean I had so many fish the night before? Was it all a hallucination? I frantically searched the tank for some sort of movement, when a small flash of blue caught my eye by the forest of stems. I went to side and looked between the mass of Rotala, and there they all were. Somehow a narrow passage way was formed underneath all of my stems. It was straight through to the other side. Took them about a half hour before they came out. Then for the rest of the day the schooled back and forth as well as in there new passageway. 

I have a few pictures, just because I couldn't stop staring at my tank today. All of them are similar and probably look the same, but oh well. I though they came out pretty well.


----------



## asimkhatri

Beautiful tank, mizu
It involves a lot of skill and patience to create such a marvelous aquascape I will definitely be needing a lot of your help when I am doing mine good work!


----------



## asimkhatri

frm where did u got this Wood..?


----------



## Karackle

wow the tank continues to look amazing and looks GREAT with the fish in it! Good choice! I'm not familiar with green tetras, are they like neons? how big are they? I'm just curious because they look like they'd add a great flash of color to a tank and I'm thinking about suggesting that my LFS get them :tongue: :hihi: 

Tank looks wonderful Mizu!


----------



## EdTheEdge

Beautiful tank!!!!! You have a good eye for aquascaping! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mizu-chan

asimkhatri said:


> Beautiful tank, mizu
> It involves a lot of skill and patience to create such a marvelous aquascape I will definitely be needing a lot of your help when I am doing mine good work!





Karackle said:


> wow the tank continues to look amazing and looks GREAT with the fish in it! Good choice! I'm not familiar with green tetras, are they like neons? how big are they? I'm just curious because they look like they'd add a great flash of color to a tank and I'm thinking about suggesting that my LFS get them :tongue: :hihi:
> 
> Tank looks wonderful Mizu!





EdTheEdge said:


> Beautiful tank!!!!! You have a good eye for aquascaping! Thanks for sharing!



Thanks guys. 

asimkhatri- I'm always here, so feel free to ask away  I got my wood from my LFS here.

Karackle- The green neons are tetras and are the same species as cardinals and regular neons. They are very beautiful and do not have that red stripe across the body which makes them unique IMO. Lovely fish. None of mine exced or even come up to an inch. Most of them are pretty close, but I have some really tiny ones in there as well. I highly suggest them! Relaly cool fish. :thumbsup"

EdTheEdge thankyou so muchf or your kind words!


----------



## emmanuelchavez

mizu-chan said:


> Karackle- The green neons are tetras and are the same species as cardinals and regular neons. They are very beautiful and do not have that red stripe across the body which makes them unique IMO. Lovely fish. None of mine exced or even come up to an inch. Most of them are pretty close, but I have some really tiny ones in there as well. I highly suggest them! Relaly cool fish. :thumbsup"


Aren't green neons smaller than regular neons and cardinals? Seeing these little buggers in your tank makes me want to get a semi-large school for my 29!


----------



## mizu-chan

emmanuelchavez said:


> Aren't green neons smaller than regular neons and cardinals? Seeing these little buggers in your tank makes me want to get a semi-large school for my 29!


I think so. These are tinnyyy. I highly suggest them I was worried at first that they would not school in my tank since it's not that long, but they are always together. Such fun little guys.


----------



## CL

Hmm, I wonder how their schooling compares to rummies...


----------



## eyebeatbadgers

The new fish look very nice, very good looking tank overall.


----------



## NyteBlade

That's really amazing. I thought my 20 long was doomed because of it's lack of height, but you've given me new hope. I also never knew aquasoil looked that good either. It's like completely pure black. I've always been a fan of eco-complete, but for any future tanks I think I know what I'm using.

I know my own aquascaping skills don't exactly give me much room to give artistic comments, but the upper right is the place that looks a little strange.
My favorite thing about a 20 long is the ease of growing nice foreground plants, but you don't have any, and it still looks wonderful!!

Also, for your background, what kind of plants did you find that work well in a 20 long? Or do you just trim them back often? :icon_wink


----------



## Karackle

awesome! I probably don't have room anywhere for a nice school of them, but we'll see! heeheehee If they stay tiny there are more options too! 

Either way they look beautiful in your tank!


----------



## fastfreddie

Wow, 
I remember glancing at your journal right after I joined the forum. I have to say of all the journals I've read since then, this one makes me so stoked to work hard with my own tank. It looks like you put in all the time and effort, a few bags of Aquasoil, and then all of a sudden, POOF, you've got one awesome tank worthy of bragging rights. Your equipment list seems so simple and you are one of the few hobbyists that doesn't make it seem so intimidating. 

Thanks for inspiring a beginner! Your journal was super detailed with great pics, and I even loved the vacation/ sunset/ kitty pics. 

One quick question for you... At one point you told someone you really liked the Aquasoil, but if you had to do over, you would stick to your original substrate. Is that really true? It looks like your tank totally turned a corner with the Aquasoil. I ask because I have a 20 lb bag of eco-coplete at my local store arriving today, but I'm really caught between that and the Aqua Soil. I'm not sure I have the skills to combat the ammonia spike you mentioned, but it looks like it would be worth a try. What is your real opinion? 

I'm going for a full makeover this weekend, and I'm really inspired by your tank. Thanks again!!!!!


----------



## mizu-chan

clwatkins10 said:


> Hmm, I wonder how their schooling compares to rummies...


I've always had rotten luck with rummies. But I think they are beautiful fish!



eyebeatbadgers said:


> The new fish look very nice, very good looking tank overall.


Thanks EBB. 



NyteBlade said:


> That's really amazing. I thought my 20 long was doomed because of it's lack of height, but you've given me new hope. I also never knew aquasoil looked that good either. It's like completely pure black. I've always been a fan of eco-complete, but for any future tanks I think I know what I'm using.
> 
> I know my own aquascaping skills don't exactly give me much room to give artistic comments, but the upper right is the place that looks a little strange.
> My favorite thing about a 20 long is the ease of growing nice foreground plants, but you don't have any, and it still looks wonderful!!
> 
> Also, for your background, what kind of plants did you find that work well in a 20 long? Or do you just trim them back often? :icon_wink


Thank you for the kind work NyteBlade! 
I was also a faqn of Eco but the AS sure does make a difference. I like the color as well. Turns a dark brown when wet. Just gives is a more natural look.
I have removed all of the floating junk in that upper right side and it's pretty clear now. I'm always open to comments and criticism, so if you ever think something looks a bit off just tell me. This tanks has been a group effort.  
I _really _want to get some HC for my foreground but haven't gotten around to it yet. For the back stems, it's just rotala and some others. I don't actually trim as often as I should, But i've never had a problem with the height this one has given me. I mean if they get too tall I let them be until I get the energy to go in a snip em. 
IMO any stem will work. I just looked for the ones that I liked the best and stuck them in. :hihi:
Thanks for review and many compliments! I'll be waiting to see what you do with your 20L!



Karackle said:


> awesome! I probably don't have room anywhere for a nice school of them, but we'll see! heeheehee If they stay tiny there are more options too!
> 
> Either way they look beautiful in your tank!


Yeah, I love schooling fish 
Especially a large school. Makes it so much more fun to look at. :hihi:



fastfreddie said:


> Wow,
> I remember glancing at your journal right after I joined the forum. I have to say of all the journals I've read since then, this one makes me so stoked to work hard with my own tank. It looks like you put in all the time and effort, a few bags of Aquasoil, and then all of a sudden, POOF, you've got one awesome tank worthy of bragging rights. Your equipment list seems so simple and you are one of the few hobbyists that doesn't make it seem so intimidating.
> 
> Thanks for inspiring a beginner! Your journal was super detailed with great pics, and I even loved the vacation/ sunset/ kitty pics.
> 
> One quick question for you... At one point you told someone you really liked the Aquasoil, but if you had to do over, you would stick to your original substrate. Is that really true? It looks like your tank totally turned a corner with the Aquasoil. I ask because I have a 20 lb bag of eco-coplete at my local store arriving today, but I'm really caught between that and the Aqua Soil. I'm not sure I have the skills to combat the ammonia spike you mentioned, but it looks like it would be worth a try. What is your real opinion?
> 
> I'm going for a full makeover this weekend, and I'm really inspired by your tank. Thanks again!!!!!


Thanks so much fastfreddie! You sure do know how to make a girl blush. :redface:
It seems like its been a long time since I started this tank up, but I suppose it really hasn't. I've mentioned it so many times, but seting up this tank has made me learn so much! I constantly find myself browsing through 100 pages at night. I really do appreciate your feedback, and I know exactly how you feel. When I first joined, and I started browsing through other hobbiests tanks I felt so intimidated as well. They had so much equipment, and I never thought I could pull off a planted tank. It really has taken a butt load of time and effort to get it to where it is right now. But I'm happy I took the time. It's all worth it.

As for my old substrate, I think I would have kept it if I wasn't going high tech-ish. I mean, my soil worked fine. My plants were healthy and grew well. But near my complete rescape I had started to lose some interest in my current scape, and I needed to change it. It had never occured to me before to switch to AS. In fact I was planning to use Eco again, but something swayed me I suppose.

IMHO - Eco works fine. Great for your plants and you can't beat the nice black color it gives you, but I don't think you can get more bang for your buck than with AS. It's a few dollars more and you can really see a difference. I have to admit the Ammonia spike got really annoying since I have a hard time keeping up with water changes, but I could really see a difference. This is the first time I had such amazing growth, and watching my stems grow form 3" to 7" in two weeks really made me decide that going with the AS was a good decision.

I hope this was helpful to you. Let me know what you decide.
Thanks again!


----------



## mizu-chan

A quick update. Basically let it get over grown. Went in and hacked a lot. I'll let the pictures speak since I'm supposed to be finishing up my 15 page project now... :eek5:






































My Blyxa has been doing awesome. Probably going sell some soonish..




















No updated FTS yet. I've been so busy so no time at the moment. hehe.


----------



## chase127

your tank is so lush. i love it


----------



## mizu-chan

You see the 3 and 4 pic? Yeah. That's yours.


----------



## chase127

ahaha sweet  lets hope i dont kill it. i hate that i didnt get AS for the 20


----------



## CL

Awesome mizu!


----------



## deleted_user_16

chris127 said:


> your tank is so lush. i love it


who doesnt love it?


----------



## mizu-chan

Thanks guys 
You guys can talk, you all have amazing tanks.


----------



## deleted_user_16

not compared to urs, 20L's are pretty hard to fill in nicely, i havent seen many as nice as yours


----------



## mizu-chan

Thanks fishman 
You always seem to have something nice to say to me.


----------



## emmanuelchavez

mizu-chan said:


> Thanks fishman
> You always seem to have something nice to say to me.


 
Sounds like flirting to me  hehehe

BTW, I finally found HAW (OK, so I had to call Dan to ask him where exactly it was, b/c I just kept going in circles trying to find it, haha!). I must say, I cleaned Dan out of manzanita DW, and he gave me a really good price on it too! He's awesome. He was telling me where I could get cheap(ish) CO2 at, about NASH, and talking to me about my 100g tank. I'm glad you said something about it! roud:roud:<--- Two thumbs up for you!

BTW, I was practically drooling over those Discus fish... after I'm done with college.... in say, 4 more years, I'm going to get some of his discus!

That's some nice red on your ludwigia. Mine lost its red in the 100 g b/c of low lights... Maybe in a few weeks when I can upgrade my lights I can get mine looking like y ours.


----------



## mizu-chan

emmanuelchavez said:


> Sounds like flirting to me  hehehe
> 
> BTW, I finally found HAW (OK, so I had to call Dan to ask him where exactly it was, b/c I just kept going in circles trying to find it, haha!). I must say, I cleaned Dan out of manzanita DW, and he gave me a really good price on it too! He's awesome. He was telling me...


Glad you finally found it! I'm thinking about stopping over there tomorrow. Yeah the first like three times I went there I had to have him on the phone constantly since I somehow passed it 2389472938 times. Aren't his Discus just amazing? I love looking at them. The color is just so perfectly beautiful. I told you his has the best stuff in Houston.  I don't go anywhere else!

I can only imagine what you're going to do with all that wood. :drool:
I'm actually starting up another tank, but right now I'm keeping it on the DL since I don't have everything. Hope you left a little wood for my new tank!


----------



## asimkhatri

Hi Mizu,
Nice growth there, time for a trim


----------



## emmanuelchavez

mizu-chan said:


> ... Aren't his Discus just amazing? I love looking at them. The color is just so perfectly beautiful. ...
> ...
> Hope you left a little wood for my new tank!


They're awesome Discus! I definitely need another big tank now! lol.
I left a couple of pieces of wood. I feel like I need more though, haha.


----------



## mizu-chan

asimkhatri said:


> Hi Mizu,
> Nice growth there, time for a trim


Yup, I just ripped out 30 stems of rotala... you can't even tell. lol.



emmanuelchavez said:


> They're awesome Discus! I definitely need another big tank now! lol.
> I left a couple of pieces of wood. I feel like I need more though, haha.


More wood? MORE? lol. jk 
Nah, I'm definitely making a trip over there this week. 
I will beat you!


----------



## Captain Hooked

mizu-chan,

Ya got skills because a 20L is hard to get "right". Yours is one of the nicest 20L I've seen thusfar. My daughter and I were checking out tanks here, and she agrees- your 20L rocks. It makes me want to jump in with the fish and swim around. That's a great compliment because it hints at transcendence....which IMO is what a great aquascape should do. 

You need more tanks!


----------



## mizu-chan

Captain Hooked said:


> mizu-chan,
> 
> Ya got skills because a 20L is hard to get "right". Yours is one of the nicest 20L I've seen thusfar. My daughter and I were checking out tanks here, and she agrees- your 20L rocks. It makes me want to jump in with the fish and swim around. That's a great compliment because it hints at transcendence....which IMO is what a great aquascape should do.
> 
> You need more tanks!


Thanks a lot. I really appreciate the kind words. 
Half my dreams are of me swimming around with the fishes... ahh if only. 
I want more tanks! lol. We'll see.


----------



## youareafever

holy crap, havent visited this thread in a while and what a change. very nice tank i got to say......makes me wanna kinda take up my 20l once again.


----------



## mizu-chan

youareafever said:


> holy crap, havent visited this thread in a while and what a change. very nice tank i got to say......makes me wanna kinda take up my 20l once again.


Thanks! 
Yeah it's changed a lot since I first set it up, but I'm hoping for it to chnage even more soon! Finally getting around to putting the foreground in. lol.


----------



## emmanuelchavez

mizu-chan said:


> ...
> More wood? MORE? lol. jk
> Nah, I'm definitely making a trip over there this week.
> I will beat you!


Lol, maybe I'll just buy his already assembled pieces if I feel like I need more, that way you can get the few small pieces I left behind lol.


----------



## rasetsu

:eek5: Absolutely amazing work with a 20L.


----------



## chase127

so any after trim shots?


----------



## AwkwardParrot

love the tank!


----------



## mizu-chan

emmanuelchavez said:


> Lol, maybe I'll just buy his already assembled pieces if I feel like I need more, that way you can get the few small pieces I left behind lol.


Hmm, looks like I have an opponent. lol. :flick:



rasetsu said:


> :eek5: Absolutely amazing work with a 20L.


Thanks so much!



chris127 said:


> so any after trim shots?


Glad you asked!



AwkwardParrot said:


> love the tank!


Thank you! 
btw - your username made me giggle.


-------










Just a small update. I did a trim and ripped out like 30+ stems... you can't even tell.. I've been trying to make room for the HC carpet I'm going to be putting in. I still have a bit or rearranging to do. I moved all of my hiding HM to the front to make a sort of bush in front of the rest of the stems. And of course I still have the random floating plants in the right corner.. I really gotta stop doing that. lol. Tank looks messy but I'm not too worried.
I'm going to take out another bunch of stems to make room for my HC. More pictures up this weekend hopefully!


----------



## CL

Nice! This is the best it's been yet  I really like the jungle feel


----------



## narhay

Looks fantastic. I've followed this one for a bit but never got around to commenting. Just keeps getting better.


----------



## AwkwardParrot

mizu-chan said:


> Thank you!
> btw - your username made me giggle.


your welcome, and you can tell...a little. i wish i could do something this amazing w/ a tank. keep it up and post pictures!

btw, i'm a pilot, hens the name.


----------



## mizu-chan

AwkwardParrot said:


> your welcome, and you can tell...a little. i wish i could do something this amazing w/ a tank. keep it up and post pictures!
> 
> btw, i'm a pilot, hens the name.


Thanks for the kind words, I'll be sure to keep it updated. Just wait for some last minutes plants to come in.

I bet being up in air is fun. Who do you fly for?


----------



## emmanuelchavez

mizu-chan said:


> Hmm, looks like I have an opponent. lol. :flick:


Haha, you know it!

I like the trim. If I was a fish, I'd want to live there. Can't wait to see it with HC!


----------



## MistyRiver

emmanuelchavez said:


> If I was a fish, I'd want to live there.


I'm not a fish, but I still want to live there!

Lookin' nice Mizu. :thumbsup:


----------



## screename

Gangsta.


----------



## mizu-chan

MistyRiver said:


> I'm not a fish, but I still want to live there!
> 
> Lookin' nice Mizu. :thumbsup:


Thanks a lot Misty! :icon_mrgr



screename said:


> Gangsta.


You know how I do. 

---------

Got the HC in! Ahh, I was so excited when I got the mail. My mailman already knows when I'm waiting for a package, so he tries to trick me by saying it got lost. :hihi: But got the HC among a few other plants and they all were in excellent condition! Not much mroe to say, so I'll let the pictures do the talking. 















































So I'm not going to lie... I had no idea how to plant HC. So I planted it the same way I plant Glosso... It just has to be placed in the substrate right? Well it might not look like I have _that _mcuh in there, but there is a ton. Some got berried while I was planting, but there is some everywhere. Now it's the hard part... WAITING. :icon_conf

Ugh.. I really hope it will spread quickly, like by tomorrow :hihi:


----------



## CL

HC does spread quickly IME. You planted it right. You really got a LOAD of hc there


----------



## TheCryptKeeper

where did you get that load of HC


----------



## mizu-chan

clwatkins10 said:


> HC does spread quickly IME. You planted it right. You really got a LOAD of hc there


Okay good. I'm pretty impatient, but I can do it. Glad I planted it right. I really didn't want to go back in a do it again. Another hour of my life gone. lol. 



Torpedobarb said:


> where did you get that load of HC


Hmm someone you might know! 
They were definitely very generous and helpful.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper

the only bad thing about planting HC in an existing tank is it becoming uprooted. that is why alot of people plant it emersed and let it fill in before finishing the tank. I had trouble keeping it down.. would find it all the time floating. but it also had alot to do with the fish I had as well.


BTW... I am jealous of your tank.. it looks great.. the scape is amazing! can't wait to see it fill in


----------



## epicfish

This thread is long, so...what fixture are you using over the tank?


----------



## mizu-chan

Torpedobarb said:


> the only bad thing about planting HC in an existing tank is it becoming uprooted. that is why alot of people plant it emersed and let it fill in before finishing the tank. I had trouble keeping it down.. would find it all the time floating. but it also had alot to do with the fish I had as well.
> 
> 
> BTW... I am jealous of your tank.. it looks great.. the scape is amazing! can't wait to see it fill in


Yeah my fish haven't been bothering it much... yet. I'm keeping an eye on them. Thhey can be sneaky lil' buggers. Thanks for the compliments! I'm really excited for it to fill in as well. It's been the key ingredient missing from my tank 



epicfish said:


> This thread is long, so...what fixture are you using over the tank?


Haha, yeah. I have a 36" Oceanic Lighting Fixture (2x 65W 10,000k bulbs)


----------



## epicfish

Ah, so it hangs off the edges of the tank a bit?


----------



## mizu-chan

Yup. Annoyed me at first but I don't mind anymore. As long at it's doing it's job :icon_mrgr


----------



## fishscale

Nice tank, hope your HC grows better than mine.


----------



## Wingsdlc

I just looked through just about every page of your thread. Your tank has really progressed and I am quite impressed with your skills!


----------



## fastfreddie

Either you have a tricky camera lens (if so, I want one) or the scale of this tank is just right. It looks six feet long in your last two photos. I swear I would believe this was 100 gallons, if I didn't know better. 

Maybe you just have a special breed of microscopic tetras that are making this thing look so big. 

I swear I almost bought a 20L today at petsmart just because of this tank. 

Keep up the good work. What ferts are you using or did I miss that somewhere?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

fastfreddie said:


> Either you have a tricky camera lens (if so, I want one) or the scale of this tank is just right. It looks six feet long in your last two photos. I swear I would believe this was 100 gallons, if I didn't know better.
> 
> Maybe you just have a special breed of microscopic tetras that are making this thing look so big.


Wow I just realized this:hihi:

Great tank! Love the Blyxaroud:


----------



## mizu-chan

fishscale said:


> Nice tank, hope your HC grows better than mine.


Yeah, I've been watching all day waiting for it to grow. Ahh, I'm hoping it'll be successful! Thanks a lot fish! 



Wingsdlc said:


> I just looked through just about every page of your thread. Your tank has really progressed and I am quite impressed with your skills!


Thank you. It's been very time consuming but fun. . :hihi:



fastfreddie said:


> Either you have a tricky camera lens (if so, I want one) or the scale of this tank is just right. It looks six feet long in your last two photos. I swear I would believe this was 100 gallons, if I didn't know better.
> 
> Maybe you just have a special breed of microscopic tetras that are making this thing look so big.
> 
> I swear I almost bought a 20L today at petsmart just because of this tank.
> 
> Keep up the good work. What ferts are you using or did I miss that somewhere?


Wow, thanks a lot Freddie. I really appreciate the numerous compliments!! I have no special camera, only a regular digital camera. I wish it was a 100 gallon though! That would be awesome... :icon_lol:
You should get a 20L. IMO they're a great size, but I hear a lot people have trouble with the lack of height. 
As for fertz I don't dose anything.. lol. I probably should though. I've been thinking about ordering some dry fertz but have never got around to it.
Thanks again! 



ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Wow I just realized this:hihi:
> 
> Great tank! Love the Blyxaroud:


Haha, thank you ZTM!


----------



## AwkwardParrot

mizu-chan said:


> Thanks for the kind words, I'll be sure to keep it updated. Just wait for some last minutes plants to come in.
> 
> I bet being up in air is fun. Who do you fly for?


It is a lot of fun, and i fly for myself, i only have my private license.


----------



## mizu-chan

FTS just for kicks.











HM is growing nicely. I really need to go in and do a trim (on everything). I'm really just no sure how to go about it. I want to be able to shape it so it's... roundish? I have no idea how to explain it. Also the HC seems to be growing up. It's probably normal right? Yeah.

Well there it is. I'm hoping the next time I update there might be a slight change with the HC? Haha, it's ridiculous how impatient I am. :wink:


----------



## emmanuelchavez

mizu-chan said:


> .... I want to be able to shape it so it's... roundish? I have no idea how to explain it...


I'm no wordsmith, but is what you want by chance called - bushy? :hihi:


----------



## blazeyreef

I am GREEN, as that is soooo nice!


----------



## Kayen

;OOOOOOO.
No words can express my awe.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

OMG I should let my tank grow like this:eek5:

But then again, it wouldn't turn out as awesome as yours

What filter are you using?


----------



## MARIMOBALL

mizu-chan said:


> Haha, I'm not sure. I traded my other ones in and this is what he gave back to me. I asked him if it was okay to have that many in a 20L and he said yeah. He's been in the hobby for 15+ years and is very reputable guy around here, so I'm trusting his judgment.
> If I had to guess... around 50. lol.
> So if I were to pay retail price... around $100 of fish, but I got it for the cost of 20 Rasboras and 1 huge Killie.


MIZU you got one hell of a deal. These are my all time favorite fish. These fish are pretty rare and are seasonally collected in Colombia and Brazil. My 65 green neons were $3 a piece (special ordered). The one time I saw these fish at a LFS was about two years ago and for $5 a piece. Take good care of them and keep them by themselves.
As for your tank. All I can say is Wow! everything looks healthy. Your scape reminds me of a small clearing in a forest. Im considering tearing down my ADA 60P and setting up a 20gal long custom rimless tank.


----------



## mizu-chan

emmanuelchavez said:


> I'm no wordsmith, but is what you want by chance called - bushy? :hihi:


Yes... That is exactly the word I was looking for. lol.



blazeyreef said:


> I am GREEN, as that is soooo nice!


Thank you blaze!



Viettxboii said:


> ;OOOOOOO.
> No words can express my awe.


Haha, why thank you 



ZooTycoonMaster said:


> OMG I should let my tank grow like this:eek5:
> 
> But then again, it wouldn't turn out as awesome as yours
> 
> What filter are you using?


Thanks ZTM but, you're tank looks great 
I have a Rena XP2 on here.



MARIMOBALL said:


> MIZU you got one hell of a deal. These are my all time favorite fish. These fish are pretty rare and are seasonally collected in Colombia and Brazil. My 65 green neons were $3 a piece (special ordered). The one time I saw these fish at a LFS was about two years ago and for $5 a piece. Take good care of them and keep them by themselves.
> As for your tank. All I can say is Wow! everything looks healthy. Your scape reminds me of a small clearing in a forest. Im considering tearing down my ADA 60P and setting up a 20gal long custom rimless tank.


Wow, I really didn't know they could get that expensive. Makes me a lot more aware of the deal I got. :hihi: 
This makes me think that I should move my Pearl Gourami into my new 40BDR. I think I will tonight. But the green neon's are by far the coolest fish I've had. They are so fun to watch. Sometimes they will school in and out of the mass of plants on the left side. I think they must have made a tunnel or something because I look over at my tank sometimes and see no fish. Seconds later they all coming storming out. :icon_lol: 
And thank you for the kind words on my scape. I can only imagine how awesome it would look if you got a 20L, since the hard scape you did on your 120p is be far my favorite of all time. 

----------------

Because MARIMOBALL got me all excited about my fish again. 










Some of them are getting super fat. Maybe I'm spoiling them too much.


----------



## chase127

how often do you trim this thing? it grows FAAAST!


----------



## mizu-chan

chris127 said:


> how often do you trim this thing? it grows FAAAST!


No joke a did a trim like four days ago. lol.


----------



## asimkhatri

hey wt r u feeding to these blops


----------



## emmanuelchavez

mizu-chan said:


> ...
> But the green neon's are by far the coolest fish I've had. They are so fun to watch. Sometimes they will school in and out of the mass of plants on the left side. I think they must have made a tunnel or something because I look over at my tank sometimes and see no fish. Seconds later they all coming storming out. :icon_lol:
> ...


I totally jocked your idea of green neons and got 20 for my 29 (although Dan gave me 30 b/c he's obviously just cool like that), and they love to hide and make me think they all either jumped ship or died. I usually only see 5 of them out at a time - but today, I came home during my lunch break to pick something up and saw them in all their glory schooling as one large... school. Then like a clumsy fool I tripped over one of the dogs and they all fled behind the plants, lol.


----------



## Ugly Genius

Mizu-chan, I was away from your journal for a bit, and just came back to see it and three words, girl. Oh. My. God!
It's off the hook, kid!
The health of the plants alone is staggering, but the fact that the scape kicks butt too, is...wow.
It's one of the tanks where if I had it in my house, I wouldn't change a thing.

Except I'd have hella shrimp in there.
No fish.
Just hella shrimp.


----------



## MARIMOBALL

Mizu, I think the plump ones are the females. What are you feeding them? I feed them Hikari micro pellets once daily and black worms twice a week. BTW nice shot of them in action.


----------



## mizu-chan

emmanuelchavez said:


> I totally jocked your idea of green neons and got 20 for my 29 (although Dan gave me 30 b/c he's obviously just cool like that), and they love to hide and make me think they all either jumped ship or died. I usually only see 5 of them out at a time - but today, I came home during my lunch break to pick something up and saw them in all their glory schooling as one large... school. Then like a clumsy fool I tripped over one of the dogs and they all fled behind the plants, lol.


lol! Before I really had to sneak up on them, but now they are totally comfortable with me. Sometimes while I'm in there trimming they will school around my hands.



Ugly Genius said:


> Mizu-chan, I was away from your journal for a bit, and just came back to see it and three words, girl. Oh. My. God!
> It's off the hook, kid!
> The health of the plants alone is staggering, but the fact that the scape kicks butt too, is...wow.
> It's one of the tanks where if I had it in my house, I wouldn't change a thing.
> 
> Except I'd have hella shrimp in there.
> No fish.
> Just hella shrimp.


Thank you UG! Wow, and it sure is a compliment coming from you. Believe me. Your tanks are all so nice. 
I was actually contemplating putting some of my super red cherries in there but I'm not too sure yet. They are already breeding like no tomorrow and I don't want to chance the babies to get sucked up. 



asimkhatri said:


> hey wt r u feeding to these blops





MARIMOBALL said:


> Mizu, I think the plump ones are the females. What are you feeding them? I feed them Hikari micro pellets once daily and black worms twice a week. BTW nice shot of them in action.


I am feeding them the freeze dried blood worms. (Hikari)
I'm going to pick up some frozen food for them today. I've noticed that since they have gotten used to the tank, and have tken advantade of all the plants they have started producing a bit of red. Do yours do this as well?


----------



## MARIMOBALL

Some of mine show a tiny bit of red. Maybe only 3 out of the 65 I have. With the 8000k MH bulbs the red completely washes out. They really sparkle with the MH overhead.


----------



## mizu-chan

I'm pretty sure I've had some growth. Right? Maybe I just look at it too damn much. :icon_roll











And a FTS that shows a snippet of my messy messy room. (the tissue on the right side holds about 30+ dead snails. I take them out and leave them there. I'm horrible!)


----------



## chase127

holy crap your tank is amazing. ( i actually said holy crap out loud  ) 

keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Karackle

Wow mizu, that looks gorgeous! It looks like a GIGANTIC tank, impressively 'scaped!


----------



## CL

That looks great  Why don't you top 'er off?


----------



## mizu-chan

chris127 said:


> holy crap your tank is amazing. ( i actually said holy crap out loud  )
> 
> keep up the good work!!!


Thanks Chris! :hihi:



Karackle said:


> Wow mizu, that looks gorgeous! It looks like a GIGANTIC tank, impressively 'scaped!


lol, that;s what everyone is saying, but I guess since I see it ever day it actually seems kind of small. lol.



clwatkins10 said:


> That looks great  Why don't you top 'er off?


Yeah, needs a bit more water. Was going to do a trim but didn't get around to it. More water it is. lol.


----------



## bolivianram123

i really like that pony! Its so beautiful!


----------



## mizu-chan

bolivianram123 said:


> i really like that pony! Its so beautiful!


Oh why thank you. He is a very majestic pony indeed. His name is Luis.


----------



## Karackle

Hahaha yeah, my 30 seemed huge compared to my 5.5 and my 20H when i got it, now it seems pretty normal! but yours definitely has that feel of a much larger tank, and then on seeing the guitar next to it I thought "wow! that really IS a 20!" :hihi:

I saw green neons at one of my LFSs the other say, they're so pretty! Alas, i have nowhere to put them!


----------



## asimkhatri

I hate u


----------



## mizu-chan

A mini update for ya'll. 

So basically the HC is growing really well. Also my tank has seriously become a jungle. I did a small trim on Wednesday(?) and I look at it now...
Also I was looking around the tank and I found Micro Sword AND Glosso growing... Oh well. Weird, but I don't mind! Also I had bought some Star Grass from fishman forever ago. I look at the front of the tank and realize that it actually grew. It was totally black and transparent a few months ago.






























There ya go! Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. I'm not. ):


----------



## @[email protected]

its a jungle and its completely overgrown. 
just how planted tanks look best.

i LOVE your tank. it looks really lush. i cant wait to see it with the HC filled in.


----------



## CL

The tank really does look like it is at least 75 gallons


----------



## mizu-chan

@[email protected] said:


> its a jungle and its completely overgrown.
> just how planted tanks look best.
> 
> i LOVE your tank. it looks really lush. i cant wait to see it with the HC filled in.


Thank you~
I guess we're both excited to see each others carpets fill in. lol. We did plant it around the same time.. I think?
But yeah I should go and do a trim.. it's just that ever time I snip a stem I feel horrible. :redface:



clwatkins10 said:


> The tank really does look like it is at least 75 gallons


Haha, if only. I wish it was a 75. I would love to see something that big fit in my room. lol.


----------



## SeaSerpant

That looks CRAZY AWESOME. And this is? what? Low light, low tech, low money? Howly Cow it looks great.

Keep it up.
Jonathan (SeaSerpant)


----------



## mizu-chan

SeaSerpant said:


> That looks CRAZY AWESOME. And this is? what? Low light, low tech, low money? Howly Cow it looks great.
> 
> Keep it up.
> Jonathan


Thanks you! Yeah it started out low tech, but I upgraded my lighting and filter. But I have to say.. it's low budget. I seem to have a habit of finding awesome deals. :hihi: I still am doing DIY CO2, so I haven't gone pressurized.


----------



## monkeyruler90

wow
i just read your entire thread
it was awesome!!!!!

yeah, i started just like you, buying one thing at a time and trying to find really good deals. your tank looks awesome, i really wana get like 60 neons and shove them in my 29g tank, i love when they school like in your pics.
as for the snails, my friend just bought some assasin snail and he said that they took care of all the pond snails and mts. it'd be pretty cool. 

oh and hows senior year going? have you had senior lunch yet?ughh, good luck in may, ap month is crazy!!


----------



## SeaSerpant

If only i could find those kinds of deals here


----------



## Chrisinator

Love your tank! Anytime you wanna empty the Jungle...I'm here.


----------



## Kayen

So how many species of stems is that bunched together again?
I kinda want to do something like that but with my tall tank xD


----------



## talontsiawd

Just going back and forth with conversation, had to come back to this. Amazing work. At first it looks fine but where you are at now is just soooo much better, i love the progression pics on the first page, truely inspiring.


----------



## mizu-chan

monkeyruler90 said:


> wow
> i just read your entire thread
> it was awesome!!!!!
> 
> yeah, i started just like you, buying one thing at a time and trying to find really good deals. your tank looks awesome, i really wana get like 60 neons and shove them in my 29g tank, i love when they school like in your pics.
> as for the snails, my friend just bought some assasin snail and he said that they took care of all the pond snails and mts. it'd be pretty cool.
> 
> oh and hows senior year going? have you had senior lunch yet?ughh, good luck in may, ap month is crazy!!


Thanks! Yeah it's a process of gathering up the million things you need for a planted tank. :icon_roll But it's worth it! Right? lol..
The neons are great. I love them to death. As for senior year.. ugh. whoever said it was easy is crazy. I'm going to have like 6 AP tests? I'm really not looking forward to it. 



SeaSerpant said:


> If only i could find those kinds of deals here


That's why you make friends! 



Chrisinator said:


> Love your tank! Anytime you wanna empty the Jungle...I'm here.


Haha thank you. Anytime you need something I'm here! Seriously, you see something you **** in here PM me and I'll tell you when I'm trimming.  I'll send you it for a ridiculous price too! :thumbsup:



Viettxboii said:


> So how many species of stems is that bunched together again?
> I kinda want to do something like that but with my tall tank xD


Uhh.. Maybe like 4? lol. I have no idea. It really is just a jungle in there. 



talontsiawd said:


> Just going back and forth with conversation, had to come back to this. Amazing work. At first it looks fine but where you are at now is just soooo much better, i love the progression pics on the first page, truely inspiring.


Thank you so much! Yeah it's funny to look back and see how much it's changed. Oh man did I learn a lot.


----------



## mizu-chan

Leaving until Sunday!

Have a wonderful thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## CL

No updates before you leave?


----------



## bolivianram123

>:] kekekekeke


----------



## mizu-chan

I'm back from Kentucky! I should have rampaged *clwatkins *house while I was there since I probably passed it like 482937 times. Totally forgot he lived there though. :icon_roll
Thanksgiving was decent and the weather couldn't have been nicer. I went on a 18 mile hike and got some pretty awesome rocks (about 35 lbs of it) that I might use in a scape one day. 
I just arrives home like 10 minutes ago and wasn't surprised to see my tank in it's jungle state again. When I say jungle... I mean it. The stems have even managed to create shade for half of my tank. HC hasn't filled in completely yet, but it's getting there. I really need to get my hands in there to really see whats going on. Also, I am 99% sure I spotted a fry amongst my stems... My gourami is a boy and my betta has never been with a male, so could it be from the tetras? I really have no idea. I'm going to keep a look out for him and see if I can catch him. If it's a tetra then I'm really excited. Not getting my hopes up just yet. Well here's the updated FTS. Enjoy the ultimate chaos known as my tank. :hihi:






















There you have it. Well even though I just got back I have to go and pick up my good good friend visiting from Australia for her summer holidays. I'm very excited and need to wash up a bit. Hope everyone had a wonderful holiday!


----------



## Hungry Wendigo

The growth in this tank is intimidating and a little scary; I like it ;]. I really like your tetras, too. I'm going to scavenge my LFSs this weekend and try to track down about a dozen for my 29gal, I think they'd complement my odessa barbs nicely. Wow, they make your tank look so big!


----------



## frozenbarb

I like the jungle effect is created!. 

Say.. What fishes are those


----------



## mizu-chan

frozenbarb said:


> I like the jungle effect is created!.
> 
> Say.. What fishes are those


Green Neon Tetras! Amazing fish. Really cool to watch. :thumbsup:


----------



## lauraleellbp

It looks really great. You've come SUCH a long ways in a very few months! 

I really like those Green neons, I've been considering some for my 46gal...


----------



## talontsiawd

I like the jungle. Really cool looking IMO, i've been looking for green neons locally ever since i saw your tank, can't find them anywhere around here.

The plants i sent should be there tomorrow or the next, don't be disappointed lol, they will look alot better after they grow under good light.


----------



## nikonD70s

mizu-chan said:


> A mini update for ya'll.
> 
> So basically the HC is growing really well. Also my tank has seriously become a jungle. I did a small trim on Wednesday(?) and I look at it now...
> Also I was looking around the tank and I found Micro Sword AND Glosso growing... Oh well. Weird, but I don't mind! Also I had bought some Star Grass from fishman forever ago. I look at the front of the tank and realize that it actually grew. It was totally black and transparent a few months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There ya go! Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. I'm not. ):



i love the bushy jungle look, you should keep it like that! hey whats those tiny stem like plant on the bottom left right above the hc?


----------



## roybot73

Looks like Hemianthus micranthemoides...


----------



## niptek

is that Blyxa japonica far right of the tank?


----------



## mizu-chan

lauraleellbp said:


> It looks really great. You've come SUCH a long ways in a very few months!
> 
> I really like those Green neons, I've been considering some for my 46gal...


Thanks so much! Yeah I love them to death.



talontsiawd said:


> I like the jungle. Really cool looking IMO, i've been looking for green neons locally ever since i saw your tank, can't find them anywhere around here.
> 
> The plants i sent should be there tomorrow or the next, don't be disappointed lol, they will look alot better after they grow under good light.


I got them today! Great condition. Thanks so much! I ended up sending your package out a day later. Sorry! I had some issues making it to the post office. Hope they arrive in good condition. Let me know when they arrive!



nikonD70s said:


> i love the bushy jungle look, you should keep it like that! hey whats those tiny stem like plant on the bottom left right above the hc?


Yup it is Hemianthus micranthemoides Like states below. 
And thanks!



niptek said:


> is that Blyxa japonica far right of the tank?


Yup. I have yet to go in a prune that..


----------



## fishscale

How big are the green neons? I've got embers in my 20L, and they look way bigger.


----------



## Karackle

Hey Mizu, 2 things

1) any updates? :biggrin: please say yes! 

2) How did you build the "Stand" that you used for your clip lights when you first started this tank? I'm pretty good with wood so if you even have a picture of it that would be great. I'm trying to add some extra light to my 30g and I already have 1 clip light and lots of Spiral CFs since we use them in my apt as energy savers, so I figured 1 more clip light and some 2x4 would be the way to go, since yours looked good and looked like it worked really well I figred I'd ask you! Sorry to hijack your thread with the question! Thanks!


----------



## dougiefresh

Your tank is looks very balanced and natural. Great job and keep up the good work. Hope to see more pictures one day.

Happy Holidays and Merry Christmas from DEF


----------



## chase127

update this before i break you!


----------



## fishboy87

yeah. . .how's the hc doin'?


----------



## mizu-chan

Karackle said:


> Hey Mizu, 2 things
> 
> 1) any updates? :biggrin: please say yes!
> 
> 2) How did you build the "Stand" that you used for your clip lights when you first started this tank? I'm pretty good with wood so if you even have a picture of it that would be great. I'm trying to add some extra light to my 30g and I already have 1 clip light and lots of Spiral CFs since we use them in my apt as energy savers, so I figured 1 more clip light and some 2x4 would be the way to go, since yours looked good and looked like it worked really well I figred I'd ask you! Sorry to hijack your thread with the question! Thanks!


I'll PM you some pics of the stand in a bit! It was so easy to build, and all it took was wood scraps, strong glue, and spray paint. You have forced me to update again! It's been a long time coming.




dougiefresh said:


> Your tank is looks very balanced and natural. Great job and keep up the good work. Hope to see more pictures one day.
> 
> Happy Holidays and Merry Christmas from DEF


Thanks! Yup new pictures coming up right now 
Hoppy Holidays to you as well!



chris127 said:


> update this before i break you!


Haha, yes sir! :hihi:



fishboy87 said:


> yeah. . .how's the hc doin'?


HC is doing great. Spreading nicely.


******************************
*UPDATE TIME!!*


So it's been a few weeks since I've been to this thread. The reason I chose tonight to update is because SCHOOL IS OUT! Finally! A long semester of freaking out and lack of sleep is over! Time to sleep in and forget about the stresses of school for awhile. 

I neglected the tank for a bit, and it got out of control. I finally went in a few days ago and hacked it. Nice and clean cut  

I am contemplating about a little bit of a scape change, but I'm not sure. For awhile O was tempted to go in and rip out all of the stems then replants them according to species, but it seemed kind of crazy and time consuming. I think I might just set up a 10 gallon to keep me busy. 

ANYWHOOO! Here ya go. Some pictures for you're viewing pleasure!

Happy Holidays everyone  











HC growing great. It's spreading nicely. I sometimes get a few leaves melting, but new ones sprout within a few days. I can't wait until it creates a really tick lush carpet!










Pearling on my favorite plant! I'm not sure what it is.. I think chris127 traded with me and he gave it to me. Such a lovely plant. Looks so elegant and pretty.

FTS:




















And some cool angled shots. The last one is my favorite!


----------



## fishboy87

Nice!


----------



## Karackle

Wow! this tank is looking spectacular and lush and i want to run around and play in it! too bad i won't fit...and can't breath under water!  I agree, that last angled shot is awesome! Hmm....i wonder what your betta lady is digging for in there? she looks a lot like one of mine  

And thanks! I look forward to the pics / how to PM, i really appreciate it!


----------



## chase127

it looks amazing! the best it ever has. that plant you like is potamogeton gayii, i did send it to you


----------



## ddtran46

beautiful!!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

WOW I love your tank!!! I should really try HC soon:tongue:

What's your substrate? ADA?


----------



## monkeyruler90

great looking tank!! but what type of camera are you using? im never able to get my 29, full length on a single shot without looking fuzzy??


the hc looks great!! and i agree, the last picture looks amazing. the light in the background looks like the sunset setting down on a really pretty paradise. if you dont mind, would you send me a high quality copy so i can make it my background?


----------



## CL

mizu-chan said:


> Pearling on my favorite plant! I'm not sure what it is.. I think chris127 traded with me and he gave it to me. Such a lovely plant. Looks so elegant and pretty.


Texgal gave it to me, I gave it to chris, and he gave it to you 
That last pic is AWESOME!


----------



## cah925

Fantastic looking growth and great pics too!


----------



## brion0

Great tank! And on a tight budget! I've seen green neons, they allways look washed out in the stores here. Yours are very brite an happy. I picked up this thread on the last page, then went to the first you progresed fast, you must be a quick learner. You've got good networking skills to. Are you dosing any kind of Ferts? Or is the Auqa soil giving you all that growth?


----------



## Hungry Wendigo

I've given up trying to find green neons, argh. The growth in your tank is amazing, it's looking really good.


----------



## mizu-chan

fishboy87 said:


> Nice!


Thanks!



Karackle said:


> Wow! this tank is looking spectacular and lush and i want to run around and play in it! too bad i won't fit...and can't breath under water!  I agree, that last angled shot is awesome! Hmm....i wonder what your betta lady is digging for in there? she looks a lot like one of mine
> 
> And thanks! I look forward to the pics / how to PM, i really appreciate it!


Thank you! Yeah I would love to swim in my tank. Wonder what my mother would say. lol. :icon_roll
Just uploaded the photos of the light stand. PMing you in a sec.



chris127 said:


> it looks amazing! the best it ever has. that plant you like is potamogeton gayii, i did send it to you


Yeah, it such a pretty plant!



ddtran46 said:


> beautiful!!


 Thanks.



ZooTycoonMaster said:


> WOW I love your tank!!! I should really try HC soon:tongue:
> 
> What's your substrate? ADA?


Yeah HC is really nice as a foreground. The substrate is ADA.



monkeyruler90 said:


> great looking tank!! but what type of camera are you using? im never able to get my 29, full length on a single shot without looking fuzzy??
> 
> 
> the hc looks great!! and i agree, the last picture looks amazing. the light in the background looks like the sunset setting down on a really pretty paradise. if you dont mind, would you send me a high quality copy so i can make it my background?


I have this camera. It was cheap and has a nice big screen. Nice little camera that takes great quality shots. I would love to send you the full sized image! I'll PM it to you after this!
Thanks again for the kind words.



clwatkins10 said:


> Texgal gave it to me, I gave it to chris, and he gave it to you
> That last pic is AWESOME!


lol! A whole cycle of giving  How nice.



cah925 said:


> Fantastic looking growth and great pics too!


Thank you!



brion0 said:


> Great tank! And on a tight budget! I've seen green neons, they allways look washed out in the stores here. Yours are very brite an happy. I picked up this thread on the last page, then went to the first you progresed fast, you must be a quick learner. You've got good networking skills to. Are you dosing any kind of Ferts? Or is the Auqa soil giving you all that growth?


Thank you for the feedback! Yeah, once I started I couldn't stop. I was constantly on here asking questions and reading the threads. 
I'm not dosing anything. I was using doing iron dosing for a week but stopped. The AS is really all my plants need and I'm still using DIY CO2.



Hungry Wendigo said:


> I've given up trying to find green neons, argh. The growth in your tank is amazing, it's looking really good.


Thank you! Yeah that was the first time I had seen green neons in my LFS.


----------



## Karackle

I agree with everyone else, the neons are gorgeous! 

I'm waiting excitedly for the pics so i know what I can use that's lying around and what i need to pick up, other than another clip light


----------



## SdJaCK&SaLLy

Simply beautiful, no 1,000 words can describe it, it's beautiful!


----------



## Hilde

Great pics. What camera do you use to take the pictures. Is all of this growth without any ferts added?

When people at other forums ask me if they need ferts I use your tank as example that it is possible to have luscious growth without ferts.


----------



## fastfreddie

You make it look so easy! :bounce:


----------



## harmonyacre

Your tank is Beautiful!! I can't believe how is has grown so much. You are doing a great job with it. Congrats


----------



## mizu-chan

SdJaCK&SaLLy said:


> Simply beautiful, no 1,000 words can describe it, it's beautiful!


Thank you for the kind words! 



Hilde said:


> Great pics. What camera do you use to take the pictures. Is all of this growth without any ferts added?
> 
> When people at other forums ask me if they need ferts I use your tank as example that it is possible to have luscious growth without ferts.


Thank you Hilde. I think I put a link to the camera I have on the page before. 
I always say I'm going to start dosing ferts, but I never get around to it. 



fastfreddie said:


> You make it look so easy! :bounce:


Haha, I wish it was easy! Thanks!



harmonyacre said:


> Your tank is Beautiful!! I can't believe how is has grown so much. You are doing a great job with it. Congrats


Thank you! It's been a long road, and I've put a lot of time into it. Thank you for the kind words.



I'll update tonight -- have to wait for my camera to charge. So I noticed a algae problem. :/ It was bound to happen. I'm pretty sure it's from low CO2. Ugh.. I'm definitely going pressurized when I go to college. Hope everyone had a great Holiday!


----------



## mizu-chan

So here are the pictures of the algae. :icon_cry:




















And a FTS:


----------



## GotMC

I love the layout of your tank!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chase127

Simply amazing


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

Don't let the algae get you down - just spot treat with Excel (with the filters off) and it'll eventually die.


----------



## Down_Shift

Looking great Mizu.. duke it out with that Algae!


----------



## SearunSimpson

Water changes and C02 might help. I've never actually had to battle alage (knock on wood!) so I'm not sure what the best meathods are. I just do water changes when I've noticed some forming, or I up my cleaning crew.

Does anyone know what to do for Mizu?


----------



## emmanuelchavez

The tank is looking amazing, as always. I'm hoping my 100g will get as lush when I finally get it back up and running.

I had that type of algae on my moss carpet on my 29g, and my amano and cherry shrimp annihilated it.


----------



## Kayen

Looks good, nuke the algae DDD
Give it some ... uh Mizu-action ?


----------



## mizu-chan

Thanks for all the kind words guys. Yeah. I just changed my CO2. Do you think shortening the time of light would also help? I'll start spot treating tomorrow as well. Maybe I should pick up a few Amanos? I have no idea. Ahh. I hate algae! But keep the ideas coming guys! 

I quite like the sound of *mizu-action* Veittxboii. :hihi:


----------



## brion0

Thanks for answering my questions. Spot treating will kill that algae. I oded with excel once, think spot treating would have done the trick. The only thing is, seems like a temp. solution. But at least its not all over my plants now.


----------



## talontsiawd

Your first post with the progression is truely inspiring. Love the tank, good luck on the algae.


----------



## CL

Gaw~! What a mass of plants  It's really shaping up and the dw looks great! I think the algae might also partly be because you added sooo many fish at once. Good luck with it


----------



## mizu-chan

Yeah I have started spot treating, and I also added 3 amano shrimp there for the time being. 

*talontsiawad*- Thank you. I think it's nice to go back and see what progression you've made.  Sometimes I remember how awesome I thought I tank looked a few months back. -___-"
*
clwatkins10*- Thanks! Yeah now that you mention it, that is probably a big part of why there is so much algae. Oh well. Had to have it at some point. Man I should have visited you over Thanksgiving while I was in Kentucky. I drove through Lexington like everyday. I could have seen all of your awesome tanks!


----------



## monkeyruler90

yeah, get some amanos they're awesome, and they do a heck of a job on the algae


----------



## mizu-chan

Mini update! Moved 15 more tetras out of the tank and added 2 new residents. They are a pair of German Blue Rams. I've eyed this fish for a long time, and I have always loved there color and peaceful personalities. They are both very small still and the females just exceeds an inch and the male isn't that much bigger. They are beautiful and have definitely become the new favorite in the tank. They are both settling fine and seem to like socializing with my female betta. 
Algae is clearing up slowly but surely. 










I found microsword! I ahve no idea how it go in there. I took it out ages ago. Random huh? 
I've found like 20 plantlets sending off around 8 runners each.











A cool setting on my camera. You can really appreciate the color of the tetras. You can also see 
he pair of rams in the back right corner.​


----------



## blazeyreef

all I can say is WOW! You really have something to be proud of there! Those tetras are just stunning as well!
Next time you feel like roaking, let me know LOL


----------



## mizu-chan

Thanks *blazeyreef*! Stay tunes for many RAOK's to come. lol. Just gave out about 5 in the S&S. Where are you located? I see TN in your location but Houston in your sig.


----------



## Down_Shift

What happened to the 15 tetras? =( Why are you taking them out?


----------



## fishboy87

probably because she wanted to make room bio-load-wise for the pair of rams. . .


----------



## @[email protected]

lileaopsis is indestructable. oh it takes a really good tank for it to flourish and send runners all over the place, but even in awful conditions it doesnt die. just lingers.


----------



## chase127

wow, looks great !!


----------



## ddtran46

wow...... its beautiful!!!


----------



## 7Matt7

VERY nice tank!!! If you don't mind me asking what is the grassy looking plant on the far right?


----------



## Chrisinator

I want a FULL TANK SHOT!


----------



## infinite07

Really great looking tank. Full tank shot also!


----------



## mizu-chan

*fishboy *is correct. I only took them out so that I would not have too much of a crowded tank. I wanted the rams to be comfortable and I had a feeling that a huge school of tetras might be a little too over whelming. 

*@[email protected]* - I had no idea the plant was so hardy. I don't mind the look, but when it pops out of the HC randomly it bothers me a bit. I might pull it and replant it somewhere else. I can imagine a nice full carpet of it. 

Thanks *chris *and *ddtran*! 

*infinite *- The plant you're asking about is Blxya Japonica. I like it a lot but you find that it is uprooted easy when first planted. After awhile it will establish a huge root system that is near impossible to penetrate. It took my 10 minutes to pull out one area.

FTS up in about 10 minutes! 
Thanks a lot guys! I really appreciate the feedback and comments you leave on here.


----------



## blazeyreef

mizu-chan said:


> Thanks *blazeyreef*! Stay tunes for many RAOK's to come. lol. Just gave out about 5 in the S&S. Where are you located? I see TN in your location but Houston in your sig.


I was referring to that roak :icon_smil 

Im in Nashville, but my name is Houston :icon_lol:


----------



## Chrisinator

I really do envy you. Those Neons and Rams are awesome! Plus, check out that blyxa field!


----------



## mizu-chan

Chrisinator said:


> I really do envy you. Those Neons and Rams are awesome! Plus, check out that blyxa field!


Thank you! Yeah the blyxa is great, it's just a algae magnet at the moment. :hihi:


Picture time. 

FTS:











Are you can see I actually have three rams in the picture. My sister bought it for me without 
knowing I had just purchased a pair yesterday. Oh well. They are all getting along well, but I'm still 
contemplating whether or not I should keep her in. And suggestions? Would 3 just be too many?
I also ripped out the huge mass of x-mas moss I had on the DW in the back right. It was horribly algae 
infested, so I threw into my shrimp tank. They love it!












The newest female. (other one was in the mass of rotala playing with my betta) She has beautiful color and 
is very nice. She even stayed still long enough for me to snap this pic 












Here is the male chilling with the tetras. He's a bit stressed in the pic. I took it about 5 minutes after adding him. 
He looks much better now but he refused to stay still.


School starts back again on Tuesday for me. Goodbye spare time. :icon_sad:​


----------



## Lee

do you realize how good this aquascape is? you should enter it into a contest.


----------



## MrJG

^x2 it looks great. You should be snapping a few extra pics in this form before you do any major trimming just in case you decide to enter it later. 
I haven't had a lot of experience with rams but keep an eye on them. They might be ok in there together. I added a pair or gold and a pair of blue into the 40 gallon and it became obvious fairly quickly that I was going to have to move one of the pairs. The blues would not let the golds come out from behind the plants and decided that the whole tank was theirs.


----------



## deleted_user_16

^x3

enter it in the AGA aquascaping competition


----------



## imeridian

I'm continually impressed with this tank, it's always so lush and unpretentious. The plants are so perfectly scaled; I have many of the same plants and they look a little lost in my tank. My only suggestion would be to replace that blue silicone tubing with a transparent alternative.


----------



## Kayen

I am very impressed with this tank as to taking as inspiration for my own tank =] .
Bummer about school eh ? I start school tomorrow ( monday ) myself . So long time to tinker with my tanks D: . 
Very nice rams, hope they do well and really flourish in your tank ! 
But keep it up!


----------



## naturalwonders

hey, this is really a natural wonder hahahah, simply beautiful. Thanks mizu-chan for creating this masterpiece.


----------



## infinite07

> The plant you're asking about is Bl_yx_a Japonica.


It must have had extremely large amount of roots for you taking 10 minutes to remove (without damaging it, right???).

I wish I could be able to create such a beautiful design.


----------



## mizu-chan

Lee said:


> do you realize how good this aquascape is? you should enter it into a contest.





MrJG said:


> ^x2 it looks great. You should be snapping a few extra pics in this form before you do any major trimming just in case you decide to enter it later...





fishman9809 said:


> ^x3
> 
> enter it in the AGA aquascaping competition


Wow, thank you so much. I really appreciate the kind words.
I haven't thought about entering into any sort of contest before. I always kind of felt intimidated by aquascaping contests. I still feel like I have so much left to learn. I might give it a shot though.  We'll see how confident I am. lol.




imeridian said:


> I'm continually impressed with this tank, it's always so lush and unpretentious. The plants are so perfectly scaled; I have many of the same plants and they look a little lost in my tank. My only suggestion would be to replace that blue silicone tubing with a transparent alternative.


Thank you imeridian! The blue tube will have to stay for now. It was all I had at the time as my kitties decided to chew through my last tubing. I realize now that it's pretty distracting, lol. 




Viettxboii said:


> I am very impressed with this tank as to taking as inspiration for my own tank =] .
> Bummer about school eh ? I start school tomorrow ( monday ) myself . So long time to tinker with my tanks D: .
> Very nice rams, hope they do well and really flourish in your tank !
> But keep it up!


Thanks 
I can't to see your tanks then! I know right? I can't believe school is already hear again. So dumb. I can't wait until I graduate. 



naturalwonders said:


> hey, this is really a natural wonder hahahah, simply beautiful. Thanks mizu-chan for creating this masterpiece.


Thank you! You guys definitely know how to cheer me up! 


*infinite *- I didn't even tear one root. I was impressed by my patience. lol. I'll take a picture of the roots sometime to show you how difficult it was.


----------



## Phoenix-cry

That is amazing! What a breathtaking tank! 

I can't wait till I get some serious growth going in my little world. giggle


----------



## infinite07

I'm guessing already that it was difficult. Of all, the only plants I had that had a lot of roots were Hygrophila difformis and Amazon Swords. I always accidentally tear some of the roots while removing them since they keep going through holes they encounter in my substrate and I'm not that carefull (or patient).


----------



## Kayen

mizu-chan said:


> Thanks
> I can't to see your tanks then! I know right? I can't believe school is already hear again. So dumb. I can't wait until I graduate.


Lol lucky, i still have another year on my hands but i'm fast tracking everything so i'll only have half a day ( non semestered school .. stupid .. it's sloww) 
But my tank is already up (33g in sig).. but i'd say not look at it yet cause it doesn't look that great .. yet ...


----------



## youareafever

looking good


----------



## MrJG

My wife saw me looking at your thread last night and she really likes the green neons. She had been wanting a nice school of cardinals for the 40 but I think you've changed her mind which is great because from what I read these tend to be a little smaller. She said the tank looks awesome btw!


----------



## spiralin

WOW the progress from the 1st page is amazing !!! You have learned ALOT in a short period ! Your tank now looks awesome !! I love the rescape the whole tear down, put back up with the wood, and teh gravel slopes you have done great !! yes you can put this tank into a contest If You are slacking anything , maybye you can get a few critiques from the judges, which would make your tank even more awesome !! so go for it !!! I was truly amazed from the shots on the 1st page, at 1st it was like, O no, another tank that is just blah~~ same ole' same ole' then after your tear down OMG !! You truly have impressed me !! keep up the great artistry , cant wait to see your next tank !!!


----------



## monkeyruler90

wow. i love the gbr's they look great. i think the three would do great. id be awesome if they started spawning.


----------



## fishboy87

Great tank! Just one question though. . .what is that plant right behind the HC and in front of the ludwigia?


----------



## skratikans

WOW, what an impressive tank! I am new at this DIY co2 and plant thing, and if I could get half as nice of a result as you did, I would be trilled, I have a few questions, if you could help me out here I would love to hear your advice

1) how do you distribute the CO2 (is it just the diffuser bell shape thing-a-ma-dootle? what is the technical name, if there is one?) 
2) Is the spray bar just to distribute better circulation in the aquarium?
3) How do you go about making your CO2 and maintaining it, that is something I would REALLY love to know bc I am not sure what is a good way of making my DIY co2 as efficient as yours
4)what your wc and fert schedule like?
sorry for all the questions!


----------



## mizu-chan

spiralin said:


> WOW the progress from the 1st page is amazing !!! You have learned ALOT in a short period ! Your tank now looks awesome !! I love the rescape the whole tear down, put back up with the wood, and teh gravel slopes you have done great !! yes you can put this tank into a contest If You are slacking anything , maybye you can get a few critiques from the judges, which would make your tank even more awesome !! so go for it !!! I was truly amazed from the shots on the 1st page, at 1st it was like, O no, another tank that is just blah~~ same ole' same ole' then after your tear down OMG !! You truly have impressed me !! keep up the great artistry , cant wait to see your next tank !!!


Thank you so much for the kind words! I really appreciate it! 



monkeyruler90 said:


> wow. i love the gbr's they look great. i think the three would do great. id be awesome if they started spawning.


Man, I really want them too!



fishboy87 said:


> Great tank! Just one question though. . .what is that plant right behind the HC and in front of the ludwigia?


I think you're talking about the Nanjenshan.



skratikans said:


> WOW, what an impressive tank! I am new at this DIY co2 and plant thing, and if I could get half as nice of a result as you did, I would be trilled, I have a few questions, if you could help me out here I would love to hear your advice
> 
> 1) how do you distribute the CO2 (is it just the diffuser bell shape thing-a-ma-dootle? what is the technical name, if there is one?)
> 2) Is the spray bar just to distribute better circulation in the aquarium?
> 3) How do you go about making your CO2 and maintaining it, that is something I would REALLY love to know bc I am not sure what is a good way of making my DIY co2 as efficient as yours
> 4)what your wc and fert schedule like?
> sorry for all the questions!


1. Yeah I use a CO2 diffuser kind of like this one: here
2. The spray bar is for a winder range of circulation as well. It allows me to reach the majority of my stem plants, as well as kep flow in the tank.
2. I basically use the regular CO2 mixture (ie. sugar, warm water, and yeast). I have 2 juice bottles hooked up like this, only I hook it up to the diffuser. I did use only one bottle for a long time and it worked fine as well. With it set up this way I change one bottle every week or so, just alternate bottles.
4. I do about a 30% WC every 4-5 days. As for ferts, never touched them :hihi:

Thank you for the feedback and kind words 
I hope all goes well and don't hesitate to ask more questions!


----------



## Neoman

mizu-chan said:


> Are you can see I actually have three rams in the picture. My sister bought it for me without
> knowing I had just purchased a pair yesterday. Oh well. They are all getting along well, but I'm still
> contemplating whether or not I should keep her in. And suggestions? Would 3 just be too many?
> I also ripped out the huge mass of x-mas moss I had on the DW in the back right. It was horribly algae
> infested, so I threw into my shrimp tank. They love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The newest female. (other one was in the mass of rotala playing with my betta) She has beautiful color and
> is very nice. She even stayed still long enough for me to snap this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the male chilling with the tetras. He's a bit stressed in the pic. I took it about 5 minutes after adding him.
> He looks much better now but he refused to stay still.
> 
> 
> 
> [/CENTER]


Those both look like males to me... are you sure you got a female?

Either way, beautiful fish and beautiful tank as well!


----------



## Zack2112

Ive been glancing through your thread and I have to say that I love the tank. It looks great. I love the rams too, great choice. They are some of my favorites. Hopefully the tank I am planning right now comes out half as good as this. Oh, and I absolutely love your painting on page 6. I actually have something very similar that I did on an old crappy guitar for a final art project that still has some holes to fill. But again awesome painting, awesome tank.


----------



## skratikans

Do you use a drop checker for your tank?


----------



## emmanuelchavez

Oh wow, if I knew you were looking for some GBR, I would've let you have my pair when my 100g cracked. I'm sure they would've been happy in your tank!

They look nice, btw.


----------



## chonhzilla

your aquascaping is gangsta!!


----------



## rwong2k

Wow just noticed this thread, really love the progression of your tank from start to how aweosme it looks,

i just reset my tank hopefully it'll turn out as nice as yours

raymond


----------



## mizu-chan

Zack2112 said:


> Ive been glancing through your thread and I have to say that I love the tank. It looks great. I love the rams too, great choice. They are some of my favorites. Hopefully the tank I am planning right now comes out half as good as this. Oh, and I absolutely love your painting on page 6. I actually have something very similar that I did on an old crappy guitar for a final art project that still has some holes to fill. But again awesome painting, awesome tank.


Thanks so much! I would love to see some of your work 
Sounds very interesting and original.



skratikans said:


> Do you use a drop checker for your tank?


Nope.



emmanuelchavez said:


> Oh wow, if I knew you were looking for some GBR, I would've let you have my pair when my 100g cracked. I'm sure they would've been happy in your tank!
> 
> They look nice, btw.


Thanks man. Man, I didn't even think of that.



chonhzilla said:


> your aquascaping is gangsta!!


Thanks!



rwong2k said:


> Wow just noticed this thread, really love the progression of your tank from start to how aweosme it looks,
> 
> i just reset my tank hopefully it'll turn out as nice as yours
> 
> raymond


Thank you. I'll be looking for your journal.

---UPDATE??----


So, update time. Well sort of. I just want to make you all see how neglectful a senior in high school can be. Welcome to the jungle. 











Can you see thorugh the DARKNESS?!?​


----------



## chonhzilla

looks like your gonna have fun trimming.


----------



## MedRed

chonhzilla said:


> looks like your gonna have fun trimming.


understatement of the year... but looks very lush!


----------



## Karackle

holy densely planted tank batman!!! hahaha :hihi: that is some seriously amazing growth! Fish look happy too! :tongue:


----------



## monkeyruler90

pshh, this is second semester, hasn't senioritis kicked in? :hihi:
yeah, during high school last year i totally neglected my tank.
what are you gonna do with all those trimmings? are they gonna go in your 40g?


----------



## Tex Gal

Be careful there... too many plants and you can have a meltdown or an algae outbreak. Not enough ferts, light or CO2. Trim and toss... it's the quickest way.

Your tank has really come a long way. I like it... when I can see it!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

omg now _that's_ overgrown:icon_eek:


----------



## Ashok

Wow, that is one gorgeous tank!


----------



## FastTimes

looks full and healthy, nice tank.


----------



## blazeyreef

whoa... that the look im going for LOL
let me know when you trim, I would like some if your welling to sell them to me LOL


----------



## mizu-chan

Trimming took forever. My back hurt and my arm was numb. I can't believe how thick it got. And it was so dense. Once I started hacking away, you could really see the mass of plants. It was a tedious job. But the trim is done now, and my 10 gallon shrimp tank is filled to the brim with all the trimmings. 

*monkeyruler* - It already has. I can't even be bothered to do anything anymore. My classes have gotten to be such a blow off. Next Monday is Senior Skip Day. I can't wait. I've sold all of the trimmings. My 40 gallon is pretty much doing it's own thing right now. I do the water changes and feed them, but the growing has continued and hasn't gotten out of control yet. I just haven't had the energy to properly maintain it.
*Tex Gal* - Yeah, I haven't had a melt down of major algae outbreak yet, but I'm not going to push my luck. Thank you though!
*ZTM *- I know.. I would look at it and I seriously couldn't find a single fish.
*Ashok *& *FastTimes *- Thank you very much!
*blazeyreef* - I just sold all of the trimmings, but you caught me at the right time. I'm planning on ripping out a good section of the stems to make room for something else. It's gotten too dense, and I wanted to thin them out for quite some time. Let me know when you want something cause I'll hold off till then. 

Here's the finished product for now. It looks weird to me since I'm so used to now seeing anything. :hihi: I'm pretty sure I'll come to like it again once it grows out some more. I still can't believed how much I trimmed. It was for the best!








​


----------



## CL

Wow, that really does look awesome!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

Wow it looks much better when it's trimmed (no offense, if it offends you:hihi!

Except there's that bare patch of AS in the front left...


----------



## fastfreddie

I forgot there was DW in there. I can't wait to get your plants!!!!

If all else fails you would make a great hairdresser with those trimming skills!


----------



## mizu-chan

clwatkins10 said:


> Wow, that really does look awesome!





ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Wow it looks much better when it's trimmed (no offense, if it offends you:hihi!
> 
> Except there's that bare patch of AS in the front left...


Thank guys! (and none taken ZTM!) I can't believe how wild it looked before! Such a mess. lol.



fastfreddie said:


> I forgot there was DW in there. I can't wait to get your plants!!!!
> 
> If all else fails you would make a great hairdresser with those trimming skills!


I know! I was trimming the HM and I suddenly hit wood. I was like - Oh! lol :hihi:



I'm taking more picture now so that I can entertain you guys.


----------



## mizu-chan

So apart from trying to get through the last semester of high school, I've been having to think about what I'm doing for college. 

Basically whether I like it or not this tank will be shut down sometime in mid May. I'm leaving Texas and I've decided to go to school in Denver, Colorado. I'm going to be going to RMCAD (Rocky Mountain College of Art and Design). It's a small school with about 500-600 students. I've been awarded 2 scholarships, so yay! I was actually really surprised with the piece they liked the most, since it was nothing more to me than a simple doodle. The man interviewing me loved it and was very intreguied. Here's the piece:












_This is a simple pen doodle I had done over the course of four school days.
The piece so no bigger than half the size of a regular piece of printing
paper. Thank goodness for tiny asian pens :hihi:_

​The area is amazingly beautiful. I'm planning to set up a 30L when I get there. 

Anywho, this tank has about 4 or so months left, so I plan to let it go out with a bang! I got some killer picture of a cherry shrimp I put in a few months ago. She's super red and makes a great contrast against the green HM.






























_She knew she looked good. _


and a few more...























That's good for now. I'll be sure to post more pictures as it starts to take shape again. 

Happy Wednesday everyone 


​


----------



## chase127

i want yo tankkkkkkkkkkkk. congrats on the scholarship roud:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

Aaaw sorry to hear you're going to take down the tank

But congratulations on going to college!!!


----------



## Kayen

Congrats on college!
Shame to see an awesome tank goo down.
But hey, at least you're send it out with a bang?


----------



## blazeyreef

Whenever you feel like redoing it would be fine 




mizu-chan said:


> So apart from trying to get through the last semester of high school, I've been having to think about what I'm doing for college.
> 
> Basically whether I like it or not this tank will be shut down sometime in mid May. I'm leaving Texas and I've decided to go to school in Denver, Colorado. I'm going to be going to RMCAD (Rocky Mountain College of Art and Design). It's a small school with about 500-600 students. I've been awarded 2 scholarships, so yay! I was actually really surprised with the piece they liked the most, since it was nothing more to me than a simple doodle. The man interviewing me loved it and was very intreguied. Here's the piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _This is a simple pen doodle I had done over the course of four school days.
> The piece so no bigger than half the size of a regular piece of printing
> paper. Thank goodness for tiny asian pens :hihi:_
> 
> ​The area is amazingly beautiful. I'm planning to set up a 30L when I get there.
> 
> Anywho, this tank has about 4 or so months left, so I plan to let it go out with a bang! I got some killer picture of a cherry shrimp I put in a few months ago. She's super red and makes a great contrast against the green HM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _She knew she looked good. _
> 
> 
> and a few more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's good for now. I'll be sure to post more pictures as it starts to take shape again.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## Karackle

Wow, looks gorgeous!!! I can't believe the difference!

Also, congrats on the scholarships and very cool doodle!  

AWESOME RCS pictures!!!


----------



## plurmaster

is that 20 gal tank?


----------



## Kayen

plurmaster said:


> is that 20 gal tank?


Why yes, yes it is.
Hard to believe hey?


----------



## Ebichua

Your "doodle" is spectacular.


----------



## MedRed

your tank looks gorgeous!


----------



## plurmaster

Kayen said:


> Why yes, yes it is.
> Hard to believe hey?


 
yes my jaws is on the floor..this is what im trying to accomplish with my 2 planted 20 gal tank but i cant pull it off like this...mizu-chan tank is stunning..looks like a magical forest!!


----------



## mizu-chan

Thank you everyone, I really appreciate all of the lovely comments and kind words 
I suppose I really never get the feeling of the tank being bigger (since I see it everyday), but I wish it was bigger! More room for plants. I'm planning to put some micro sword where the bare AS is. I've already inserted a plastic piece so that the roots don't sneak into the HC. Other than that time is the only thing the tank needs! Once again thanks guys! Couldn't have done it without all of you!


----------



## skratikans

nice, so you have HC and HM growing?


----------



## prototyp3

Really nice scape. I especially like the stand of blyxa.

And not to echo everyone, but congratulations on the scholarship and decided to make the jump to attend art school. What area of art are you targetting for a career?


----------



## mizu-chan

skratikans said:


> nice, so you have HC and HM growing?


Yup, the HM seems to always get tangled with the HC, but I'm really not picky when it comes to forground plants. I actuallly like the wild/natural look when they start to intertwine.




prototyp3 said:


> Really nice scape. I especially like the stand of blyxa.
> 
> And not to echo everyone, but congratulations on the scholarship and decided to make the jump to attend art school. What area of art are you targetting for a career?


Thank you. It's actually really surprising that the Blyxa gre to bushy and thick. My shrimp love it.

And thank you! I'm not so sure what I'm going to do for sure, but I've been leaning towards graphic design, animation, or comic art. I suppose it also comes down to how much I'll be making since it's hard to make good money when you're in the painting or traditional group of artists.


----------



## chase127

idea... you go to college and mail your tank to me, full of water and plants and everything. you wont have time for it when youre doodling anyway


----------



## mizu-chan

Alrighty! :hihi: Just send me the money for shipping. lol.


----------



## chase127

so like 6 bucks right?


----------



## mizu-chan

Oh yeah. Totally. Consider it a RAOK.


----------



## discuscardscorys

i know its been said a few times, but your tank is absolutely stunning. every time you post new pictures i make my gf sit down and look at them with me as they are so stunning i have to share them with someone. she thinks its pretty too, but she's not really an aquarium person  sorry to hear your taking it down though. i'd offer you $10 for the tank plus the $6 for shipping. you'd be making money!!!! how bout it? :hihi:


----------



## mizu-chan

Thank you so much! I'm also sad about taking it down, but I'm excited to start fresh again. This tank isn't even a year old though. It's been so fun to tinker with and improve. I'm hoping that I can take everything I've learned with this tank and put it into my new one when I got to college.

I suppose you and *chris127* should bid for the tank! :hihi: I got $10 here. Do I hear $15?!


----------



## discuscardscorys

... Done!


----------



## Cwhite

Wow, I love this tank, and I also love looking at the first page and the progression. Probably at some point you posted your water params...but there are 40 pages, so would you mind telling me again, I'm curious
Thanks
Christina


----------



## discuscardscorys

And if you won't ship the tank, may i have the blyxa?


----------



## mizu-chan

Cwhite said:


> Wow, I love this tank, and I also love looking at the first page and the progression. Probably at some point you posted your water params...but there are 40 pages, so would you mind telling me again, I'm curious
> Thanks
> Christina


I don't I actually ever posted the params, cause I don't really test my water. The only time I ever did was when I changed to AS. I also tested the ammonia. I have a semi complete test kit, so I'll do it tomorrow for ya! 




discuscardscorys said:


> And if you won't ship the tank, may i have the blyxa?


Yup, I'm planning to see a lot of the plants. Just be sure to look for it in the S&S in May. 
I think I'm going to buy pressurized CO2 for my new tank, but I'm not sure yet. I kind of like having DIY because I've already been successful with it. We will see.


----------



## ddtran46

mizu-chan said:


> I don't I actually ever posted the params, cause I don't really test my water. The only time I ever did was when I changed to AS. I also tested the ammonia. I have a semi complete test kit, so I'll do it tomorrow for ya!
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I'm planning to see a lot of the plants. Just be sure to look for it in the S&S in May.
> I think I'm going to buy pressurized CO2 for my new tank, but I'm not sure yet. *I kind of like having DIY* because I've already been successful with it. We will see.


Serious??LoL


----------



## discuscardscorys

i did diy on my 10 for about a month and a half and then moved on with life. i even still have the bottle hooked up and the tubing going into the tank and everything. its been at least three months since anything came out of the setup, i just spend too much time moving the stuff in the tank around to bother with the stuff on the outside :hihi:


----------



## keving

Wow, I pretty much just read through this tank journal from start to finish. Makes me want to upgrade to a 20L (I'm sure my Yo yo loaches would appreciate the extra swimming space)

keep it up!


----------



## skratikans

I have yet another question for you, (and btw thanks for being patient and answering all my previous ones) my question is: do you do anything special at night (like take out the co2 unit so you dont suffocate the fish? or do you not worry about that?


----------



## mizu-chan

discuscardscorys said:


> i did diy on my 10 for about a month and a half and then moved on with life....


Oh dear. A case of the lazies  keke..



keving said:


> Wow, I pretty much just read through this tank journal from start to finish. Makes me want to upgrade to a 20L (I'm sure my Yo yo loaches would appreciate the extra swimming space)
> 
> keep it up!


Thanks a lot! I highly suggest upgrading. The dimensions are favorable and easy to work with. 10 gallons are fun, but 20L are better 



skratikans said:


> I have yet another question for you, (and btw thanks for being patient and answering all my previous ones) my question is: do you do anything special at night (like take out the co2 unit so you dont suffocate the fish? or do you not worry about that?


Before I used to worry about leaving my CO2 in the water at night, but even when I upgraded to adding another bottle, the fish has no ill effects during the night. I suppose that my plant mass is so large that it doesn't make that much of a difference. But I really don't think that if you're using DIY, then you shouldn't have to worry too much about that kind of thing.


----------



## skratikans

thanks for the fast response! I have a plastic cover for the top of my tank, I wonder if that will harm them, but its nice to know that for the most part an uncovered tank is fine at least


----------



## mizu-chan

skratikans said:


> thanks for the fast response! I have a plastic cover for the top of my tank, I wonder if that will harm them, but its nice to know that for the most part an uncovered tank is fine at least


Yup. I actually really enjoy having an open top. I like to walk by and be able to see the plants color form the top.


----------



## boltp777

i love your tank that was some crazy growth during the senior year. im going to be sad when you have to shutdown the tank but congradulations on the scholarships! btw i was wondering what are is your tanks current specs?


----------



## chris.rivera3

mizu this tank is freakin amazing!!! i just finished reading through the whole thread here during work...i'm actually using it as my wallpaper for my computer at my office now:thumbsup: ...im actually setting up my 20L tank to follow what you did...can you PM me the details for the DIY CO2??? like measurements and all??? thanks and congrats on the scholarship and you should seriously enter this in a contest!!


----------



## mizu-chan

boltp777 said:


> i love your tank that was some crazy growth during the senior year. im going to be sad when you have to shutdown the tank but congradulations on the scholarships! btw i was wondering what are is your tanks current specs?


Thank you very much! It will be sad to see the tank shut down, but I'm already starting to plan my next tank. I hope it waillbe twice as good as this one!
Here are my specs:

-Standard 20L
-36” Oceanic 110W Lighting Fixture (2x 65W 10,000k bulbs)
-DIY CO2 with unknown diffuser
-CO2 Mixture~ water, sugar, yeast
- Rena XP2




tinytim_inches said:


> mizu this tank is freakin amazing!!! i just finished reading through the whole thread here during work...i'm actually using it as my wallpaper for my computer at my office now:thumbsup: ...im actually setting up my 20L tank to follow what you did...can you PM me the details for the DIY CO2??? like measurements and all??? thanks and congrats on the scholarship and you should seriously enter this in a contest!!


Thank you so much for the kind words, they are much appreciated. I'll send you a PM later tonight on the details of the CO2.
And I would love to enter this into a contest, just don't ever hear of any. Who knows?


----------



## lopez_316us

Wow:eek5::eek5::eek5:

Your tank looks really good.

Congratulation!:thumbsup:


----------



## keving

I am quite tempted to upgrade...but I have an ADA mini-s i'm still collecting parts for, and i don't like having more than one tank at once (3 was the most i had and it drove me insane)


----------



## mizu-chan

lopez_316us said:


> Wow:eek5::eek5::eek5:
> 
> Your tank looks really good.
> 
> Congratulation!:thumbsup:


Thank you very much. 



keving said:


> I am quite tempted to upgrade...but I have an ADA ...


Lucky. For the longest time I wanted to splurge my money on a nice ADA setup. Oh well. I'm happy now. But I would also choose the ADA anyday. :hihi:


----------



## Hilde

mizu-chan said:


> ​


Where did you get the wood? What kind is it?


----------



## joli68

great tank


----------



## emmanuelchavez

Hilde said:


> Where did you get the wood? What kind is it?


It's Manzanita. She got it locally at Houston Aquarium Warehouse.
Same place I got my dw from.


----------



## skratikans

Do you use any special kind of yeast? Like champagne?


----------



## DarioDario

Envious of your plant growth


----------



## mizu-chan

skratikans said:


> Do you use any special kind of yeast? Like champagne?





DarioDario said:


> Envious of your plant growth


skratikans - I just use normal yeast. Nothing special at all.
DarioDario - Thanks. I'm surprised most of the time how they are able to grow so well. 

-----------------

So February was a long month for me. A lot of things have been happening, and it's been hard to keep up. There was one point where I started to neglect my tank again, and I let the water go down about four inches... hehe. Yeah. That's over and done with now. I did a small trim and refilled my long gone CO2. I also gave my grimy diffuser a nice diluted bleach bath. Now my diffuser is blasting bubbles like no tomorrow. 

So I'm sure everyone just wants to see the pictures. So here you guys go. Plus my ribs hurt too much to type anything else. 
































































Sorry this update couldn't be more interesting, but I think I really need to lay down. Hope everyone is doing swell.​​


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

Wow that's a smart CO2 idea!

Although the stem plants seem to not like the high flow


----------



## ddtran46

You actually remembered posting pictures!!!
It looks fantastic!!!


----------



## emmanuelchavez

Wow, the tank is looking amazing! I may need to get some scaping consultation from you when I finally get around to fully tearing down my 29g and setting it back up in my new room!


----------



## DarioDario

It looks like your using a rhinox diffuser am I correct? (1000 or 2000?) Do you find the power head helps further break down the bubbles? 

I'm going to eventually break down my 29g and move to a 20 long so I was just curious, cuz I will need the help.

Looks great


----------



## monkeyruler90

wow, it still looks good. all the tetras look like they're hiding

btw, what happened? did you get into a fight or something? hope your ribs feel better


----------



## skratikans

WOW! Very nice, do I see some new plants in the tank like spiky moss and some sort of round pellia?


----------



## redfalconf35

wawa... that's pretty awesome looking! you have a real talent for getting those weeds growing!


----------



## mizu-chan

*ZTM* - Yeah, bolivianram123 actually gave me that power head, and he was the one who gave me the idea of setting it up like that. Maybe it was a gift after I helped him plant his newly rescaped 20L :flick:. Also I directed the flow differently. It became like that after I rearranged some things.
*ddtran46* - Of course I remembered 
*emmanuelchaves* - Me? Consulting you? Haha... if you say so. But I would love to help you fiddle around with a newly set up tank 
*DarioDario* - I'm not sure what kind it is, but it has a one and a half inch diameter. The power head works really well with breaking up the bubbles. Highly recommend it.
*monkeyruler90* - Thanks  Yeah I had just gotten my hands out after fiddling with the HC. They were pretty spooked.
Also... the way I got hurt is pretty embarrassing. I guess you can say i ran into my friends car. He stopped suddenly while I was running, and BAM. :icon_redf
*sratikans* - Thank you very much! Yeah actually I think that the moss is flame moss recovering health. It's been growing immersed on my wood for a few weeks, and was just about dried out. And the other is subwassertang. I have yet to tie it down, but I'm getting to it. lol.
*redfalcon35* - Thanks. Yeah... sometimes I really don't know how they are still alive. I've gone a month without refilling my DIY CO2, and they're still kicking. I guess it's just good luck! :hihi:


----------



## chase127

wow everythings so lush, still  so amazing.


----------



## jargonchipmunk

wow. I remember checking out this tank back in July/aug when I was floating around these forums for info.

I checked today and was stunned by the tank, but it wasn't until I went back to page one that I realised it was even the same tank. wonderful improvements! great job!


----------



## cah925

The third pic is my favorite. A nice close up of a lush looking jungle.


----------



## mizu-chan

Thanks *chris127*! It'll be a real shame when I tear this big boy down ):
*jargonchipmunk *- Yeah, it's hard to believe when I look back to when I first set up this tank. It's transformed sooo much.
*cah925 *- It basically is a jungle. I don't even want to think of all the different kind of stems I have in the left side.


----------



## ddtran46

when you do tear this tank, send some blyxas this way:icon_wink


----------



## mizu-chan

No problem. I probably have at least 40 stems... lol.


----------



## mizu-chan

A mini update. It's Friday night and I decided that it was too painful to do anything but stare at my fish tank  
I can go a good couple hours of staring without getting the least bit bored. Everyone thinks I'm crazy since I didn't even want to go and see Watchman. Ahh, it's all good. Plus, I couldn't resist snapping a few pictures.































Three FTS. Humor me. I was bored.
Plus they were doing the
right thing at the right
time for once.
​


----------



## CL

Wow, this tank is really incredible. It's crazy how successful it's been. I would never guess that it was a 20L. The colors are great too!


----------



## ddtran46

mizu-chan said:


> A mini update. It's Friday night and I decided that it was too painful to do anything but stare at my fish tank
> I can go a good couple hours of staring without getting the least bit bored. *Everyone thinks I'm crazy since I didn't even want to go and see Watchman.* Ahh, it's all good. Plus, I couldn't resist snapping a few pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three FTS. Humor me. I was bored.
> Plus they were doing the
> right thing at the right
> time for once.
> ​


Haha. I dont blame them. lol. 
Beautiful tank tho!!!!


----------



## kyle3

just curious what your stock is right now? still 3 rams? any otos or shrimp? how many tetras is that school? 

by the way, I'm sorry you have to take your tank down, I'd be super bummed too!

cheers-K


----------



## Ugly Genius

A lot of Japanese terms are thrown around in this hobby. Wabi-kusa, iwagumi, even Minami ebi. I'd like to introduce a new one to the world of planted tanks as the evolution of this tank seems very much in line with the concept of the word. 
The word is _kaizen_ (改善). 
Literally translated, it means "improvement," but the nuance that the Japanese word implies is not always associated with it's English translation.
_Kaizen_ is a constant, gradual, improvement. _Kaizen_ is not a result of effort, as it is in English, but the motivation needed (and inherent) in the effort itself.
Your tank reminds me of this word because each time I come to this journal, I think, "She's done it. That's the best the tank's gonna get."
And then a few weeks later, I check back and I think, "Geez, the girl's got _kaizen_ coming out of the friggin' ears!"
What I'm trying to say -- rather verbosely and nerve-gratingly showoffedly -- is that your tank keeps getting better and better and shows no signs of stopping.
It's beautiful. (More beautiful than the last time I told you it was beautiful and that time I thought it could not get any more beautiful. That's _kaizen_ right there.)


----------



## Ashok

Wow, this is fantastic.


----------



## Pinto

wow that is one NICE tank.
Can't believe its a 20L!


----------



## ebichu

SUGOI! Really beautiful ^_-


----------



## huynh

wow, from rag to riches just another great story. 

and damn after seeing this set-up i am so inspired to create my own planted tank, lol.


----------



## rrrrramos

Well, this certainly puts my old 20L to shame! Looks great, one of the few I've followed for a while during my time on this site.


----------



## mizu-chan

*kyle3*, right now I have 2 rams, about 25-30 green tetras, and a handful of cherries. I originally started off with 2 shrimp, but after closer examination I probably have close to 15 in there. 

*UG*, how is it you always have the perfect things to say? Your feedback means a lot to me since your tanks are one of the first ones I ever subscribed to, and I am completely in love with Source and Riven Impact. Thank you so much for the kind words! It honestly made my week. I've only heard the word 改善 used a handful of times while studying Japanese and I suppose I never got the full meaning of the word. This tank has definitely been one that constantly changed, and I'm glad I can keep you coming back for more! Needless to say I'm all smiles now, and I might be smelling a name for this tank. 
Just know that it is you, along with a few others, who have kept me inspired throughout my time in this hobby. I sometimes find myself neglecting my tank for days, and it is only when I look at yours tanks that I remember why I need to try so hard! My outlook has changed since I started this tank, and what was a way to pass time is now a way to express myself. So thank you. 

*Ashok, Pinto, ebichu, huynh* - Thank you so much, I really appreciate the compliments!


And because I was able to end such a bad day with such a big smile...











_Johnny Cash - Hurt_
_Such a beautiful song._​


----------



## lilhelper

mizu-chan said:


> And here's a picture just for fun :icon_cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the painting I did for finals last semester. One of my favorite that I've done. Kind of creepy and crazy, but was so fun to make. Took 3 months
> 
> Lindsay


Not a dream.


----------



## lilhelper

アナタの水族館は凄い大きいですね。
日本語を何際勉強しましたか？
ヂスカスが在りたいですね。
ミズちゃんもヂスカスが在りたい？


----------



## brion0

Your tank looks great. You might like this.http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/58998-men-women-aquascaping.html#post444950


----------



## @[email protected]

GREAT job mizu!
the plants look really healthy, and the composition is amazing.

it all blends in really well. this is a great tank. 

there are only 2 very minor things that bug me: the giant lone brown plant on the left, and the 2 stems all on their own in the right (rotala vietnam or wallichi or something similar?). not a big deal, but i figured id throw it out there.


----------



## monkeyruler90

looking very nice! love how the tetras school

are your ribs feeling better now?


----------



## DataLifePlus

What a beautiful tank. And a great progression from the first pictures. I loved seeing this tank come to life. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hilde

Wow!! I hope I can do what you have done. I have been told that if I increase the Co2 with injected diy Co2 I will have to increase ferts. 

The answers to my questions are probably somewhere in the journal but it would take me a few hours to find the answers. Thus I ask:
What plants do you have?
Are you still using just 2 clip on lamps? 
If not when did you do the upgrade? 
What did you upgrade to? 
Have you upgraded to pressurized Co2?
If so when?


----------



## mizu-chan

*lilhelper*, 
ヂスカスは だれ ですか? 私は理解していない。。。
*brion0*, thanks so much. Thats thread caught me by surprise. I didn't understand what i was reading for awhile. lol. 
It's funny how I get more flattered when I'm mentioned on a forum as to when I'm mentioned in someone else's conversation. Haha.
*@[email protected] *- Thanks! And thanks for the input. I completely agree. I already took the liberty of trimming them, and you were right. They really were quite an eye sore once I noticed them.
monkeyruler90 - Thanks, and my ribs have had better days. I was stubborn at first to seek medical attention, even after coughing up blood and constantly having the taste of it in my mouth. But I went to the doctor on Sunday and as fate would have it I fractured three ribs, in four places in all. Additionally I have some internal bleeding. He says it will take around 2 months for the fractures to completely heal. Oh well. I suppose my adventurous days before graduation have come to halt before they even started. 
*DaraLifePlus* - Thank you for the kind words. They are much appreciated 
*Hilde*:
1. Plant List: 
Blyxa japonica
Didiplis diandra
Hemianthus micranthemoides
Ludwigia brevipes
Ludwigia repens
Rotala rotundifolia
Christmas Moss
Dwarf Riccia
Heteranthera zosterifolia
Bacopa Carolina
HC
Subwassertang
Corkscrew Vals
Sunset Hygro
Galndulosa
Micro Sword

I probably have more, but I really can't think about it at the moment.
2. No lamps.
3. I upgraded once I switched to AS.
4. 36′” Oceanic Lighting Fixture (x2 65W 10,000k bulbs)
5. No pressurized CO2. I'm still doing the DIY thang. 


Also I have never used ferts on this tank. Only the DIY CO2. I upgraded to 2 bottles awhile bad. I have seen no ill effects.


----------



## mizu-chan

I'm leaving in a few hours to go to Mexico. I'll be back by my birthday hopefully ):
I hope everyone have a wonderful, amazing, stupendous spring break!












 _I'm going to miss her
the most ):
Who's going to cuddle my baby?
_​


----------



## lilhelper

mizu-chan said:


> *lilhelper*,
> ヂスカスは *DISCUS* です 私は理解していない。。。
> *brion0*, thanks so much. Thats thread caught me by surprise. I didn't understand what i was reading for awhile. lol.
> It's funny how I get more flattered when I'm mentioned on a forum as to when I'm mentioned in someone else's conversation. Haha.
> *@[email protected] *- Thanks! And thanks for the input. I completely agree. I already took the liberty of trimming them, and you were right. They really were quite an eye sore once I noticed them.
> monkeyruler90 - Thanks, and my ribs have had better days. I was stubborn at first to seek medical attention, even after coughing up blood and constantly having the taste of it in my mouth. But I went to the doctor on Sunday and as fate would have it I fractured three ribs, in four places in all. Additionally I have some internal bleeding. He says it will take around 2 months for the fractures to completely heal. Oh well. I suppose my adventurous days before graduation have come to halt before they even started.
> *DaraLifePlus* - Thank you for the kind words. They are much appreciated
> *Hilde*:
> 1. Plant List:
> Blyxa japonica
> Didiplis diandra
> Hemianthus micranthemoides
> Ludwigia brevipes
> Ludwigia repens
> Rotala rotundifolia
> Christmas Moss
> Dwarf Riccia
> Heteranthera zosterifolia
> Bacopa Carolina
> HC
> Subwassertang
> Corkscrew Vals
> Sunset Hygro
> Galndulosa
> Micro Sword
> 
> I probably have more, but I really can't think about it at the moment.
> 2. No lamps.
> 3. I upgraded once I switched to AS.
> 4. 36′” Oceanic Lighting Fixture (x2 65W 10,000k bulbs)
> 5. No pressurized CO2. I'm still doing the DIY thang.
> 
> 
> Also I have never used ferts on this tank. Only the DIY CO2. I upgraded to 2 bottles awhile bad. I have seen no ill effects.


ue ni mite kudasai


----------



## Hilde

mizu-chan said:


> I upgraded once I switched to AS to 36′” Oceanic Lighting Fixture (x2 65W 10,000k bulbs)


Supercoley1, a moderator at Aquascape, says "she has 110W over a 20 long. that is super high light!!! something amiss there for no algae to appear with no ferts!!!"

Thus very confused? Is there anything besides Co2 that you are putting into the tank?


----------



## FrostyNYC

Beautiful tank, and great journal. Nice work.


----------



## Hilde

lilhelper said:


> ue ni mite kudasai


I wish would post your comments in English, as others do, so that we can all read it. Otherwise you might as well send her a private message.


----------



## sewingalot

Hilde said:


> Supercoley1, a moderator at Aquascape, says "she has 110W over a 20 long. that is super high light!!! something amiss there for no algae to appear with no ferts!!!"
> 
> Thus very confused? Is there anything besides Co2 that you are putting into the tank?


It is possible. She does it beautifully. Have you read her whole thread? I learned a lot from mizu-chan. Look at November 18's picture. It clearly shows her diy co2 http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/633838-post1.html. Fertilizers aren't the ultimate root to success. She did have algae at the end of this year. If you read through this journal, you would see she has had struggles but is consistent with her applications which leads to the beautiful tank.

You asked her a question earlier and when she gives you a response on how she takes care of her tank and what the specifications are, you doubt her reply. Whether you are quoting a moderator or not, that was kind of rude.



Hilde said:


> I wish would post your comments in English, as others do, so that we can all read it. Otherwise you might as well send her a private message.


I wouldn't say everyone agrees with this statement. I do not mind there are comments that are posted in another language than English. It is America, shouldn't we get used the the idea there are other languages in our country? A lot of the techiniques we have learned in this hobby is from Japan, and we use terms like "iwagumi." :redface:


----------



## Hilde

sewingalot said:


> You asked her a question earlier and when she gives you a response on how she takes care of her tank and what the specifications are, you doubt her reply.


I don't doubt she is not using ferts. Just want to make certain that she has not added anything else to balance the ecosystem. Sometimes people add something and forget about it when it is something just used occasionally. 

I know from experience that nothing is set in stone when it comes to dealing with nature. For example I have been told by experts that imbalance of Co2 is what causes BBA and deficiency of KNO3 is not the cause. Yet I find adding KNO3 keeps BBA at bay in my tank.


----------



## Hilde

sewingalot said:


> It is America, shouldn't we get used the the idea there are other languages in our country? A lot of the techiniques we have learned in this hobby is from Japan, and we use terms like "iwagumi." :redface:


Yeh, but the purpose of posting a comment on the forum is for all to read it. Thus all comments should be posted in the language used by the majority. For example I would not go to a forum where German was used by the majority and post a comment in English. I would get a dictionary out and use a lot of pictures, even though a lot of people whom speak German can read English. A word here and there, like iwagumi, can be looked up.


----------



## sewingalot

lilhelper said:


> Not a dream.


I totally want this. You are very talented. I actually spent quite a while looking at all the different areas. :thumbsup:


----------



## bolivianram123

ive seen this tank from the start, and her secret tool is THAT MYSTICAL PONY on top of her lights that someone awesome gave to her.










but yeah she really doesn't add anything except DIY CO2. We've agreed she's just really lucky.


----------



## Hilde

Thanks for clarifying that Bolivian. Tis a long thread to read through.

Sometimes I wonder if the reason some, like mizu-chan, have great tanks with little work is the minerals in the water or lack of chemicals that the city puts in the water.

For I have seen some, like hoppy, whom use all the technical equipment and still have chronic problems with algae.


----------



## sewingalot

bolivianram123 said:


> ive seen this tank from the start, and her secret tool is THAT MYSTICAL PONY on top of her lights that someone awesome gave to her.


Too funny!


----------



## sykogngsta

Hey, I was wondering how much aquasoil you used to fill your tank? Did you use 12L or did you use more?


----------



## mizu-chan

Hey all! I just returned from vacationing in Mexico, and man am I glad to be home. Thanks to all who commented while I was away, I'm always interested in reading your feed back.

First off, thank you *FrostyNYC*!
*Hilde* - You have made a point about the comments in Japanese, and I'm sorry for that! I will be sure to keep that to private messages from here on out. Also it is true that I do have a massive amount of light over this baby. I honestly don''t understand why my plants are melting and dying away daily, but like bolivianram123 said, I think I am really just lucky. And don't worry, I haven't left and details or secrets out! I really just have the DIY CO2. No ferts. No nothing. And my CO2 isn't anything special either. Just some store brand yeast and sugar. As for the algae - I've had some problems with it on my blyxa, but I haven't had anything serious in this tank. I really don't know how explain it other than that. I understand how it can come across as odd, but fear not! I hold no secrets with this tank, and I will always let you guys in on all the dirt! 
*sewingalot* - Thank you for your compliments on the tank and the painting! I really appreciate all of your back up and kind words. Very much appreciated. (totally would sell the painting to you. Haha ) 
And it really makes my day when I see someone who really took the time to read through the entire thread. There are a lot of pages, and most people browse through for the pictures without reading anything. All the information is there, just scattered about. I should probably put the tank specs on the first page for everyone to see along with the progression pictures. 
*skyogngsta* - I used one and a half of the biggest bag. So I think it would round up to about 12L. I still have that half left over.
*bolivianram123 *- Thank you for clarifying my secret to success. I wonder who gave me that pony... well they only have 7 days left... <


Here's two quick photos I took when I got home. This is what happens when you let it go loose for a week without trimming. The HM went crazy. I'll go in a trim tomorrow. I'm too tried right now. On a lighter note, I turn 18 on Sunday! 










_The HM tripled in thickness. 
Time for a major trim.





_​


----------



## CL

Just awesome!


----------



## kyle3

still loving the tank! I also have a 20L, it's a great size/shape tank, you've captured it's full potential!

kampai  -K


----------



## sewingalot

You should totally send me pm for a price on that painting, I would love to have it if I can afford your price.  The parameters on the front could help out others just starting out. I read your thread all the way through because I was fascinated by the progress you had. I actually started my tank out trying to mimic yours, but I guess I don't have the magical pony to help, lol!

Beautiful tank as usual.


----------



## sewingalot

By the way, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!


----------



## mizu-chan

Thanks *kyle3 *and *clwatkins10 *
*sewingalot*, if you really want I can send you some better photos along with some other work if you're really interested. I'm trying to sell some of my stuff before I move. I'll send you a PM a little later this afternoon. And thanks for the early birthday wishes!

p.s. everyone should totally have a magical pony. It's the key to success! :flick:


----------



## sewingalot

mizu-chan said:


> Thanks *kyle3 *and *clwatkins10 *
> *sewingalot*, if you really want I can send you some better photos along with some other work if you're really interested. I'm trying to sell some of my stuff before I move. I'll send you a PM a little later this afternoon. And thanks for the early birthday wishes!
> 
> p.s. everyone should totally have a magical pony. It's the key to success! :flick:


Mizu-chan, yes I really am totally interested. I work for the city, and it reminds me of the crazy things that go on there,  Shoot me a pm, and we'll deal. I would like to have a Picasso before you're too famous and I can't afford it. :redface:


----------



## Hilde

I was wondering what are your water parameters?


----------



## mizu-chan

Hilde, I have no idea... the only thing I've ever tested for was ammonia when I first was trying to establish the AS. I can borrow a test kit from bolivianram123.


----------



## SearunSimpson

Happy Birthday!


----------



## mizu-chan

So who wants to be shocked?!










_Don't kill me. :redface:
I actually pulled up that entire carpet with a spatula. lol._










_My big fans. _​


I'll post some pictures an awhile. (aka weeks and weeks and weeks... lol.)


----------



## kyle3

cute cats and holy cow floating carpet!


----------



## Eric D

Are you tearing it down completely? I know you said you had to break it down soon but I dont think Im ready. LOL

Well, if so it was a great run! Ive read this entire thread and the tank has come a long way. Thanks for sharing it with us :thumbsup: you need to share more pics of your artwork though!


----------



## Karackle

ACK! SORRY MIZU! Your thread was next to my thread that I was trying to click on and I updated my tank in your journal! :icon_redf

I haven't had a chance to play catch up on all the threads i've lost track of, but I can't wait to read yours and I will write a real comment once i do! 

Sorry again! :redface:


----------



## sewingalot

Holy crap! That's a carpet of plants! Cute kitty cat.


----------



## Karackle

Wow Mizu, I just caught up on the thread. The tank is (or i suppose was) stunningly beautiful, you did an amazing job and I've really enjoyed watching this tank progress! :biggrin:

The green neons and the rams together also add the perfect touch of color for your plant selection. 

I am sad to see this one torn down, but I can't wait to see the next project when you head to school (congratulations by the way). 

Also, how are your ribs? I hope you're feeling better and they heal quickly!


----------



## Hilde

mizu-chan said:


> *lilhelper*,
> ヂスカスは だれ ですか? 私は理解していない。。。


What is with this secret conversation? How about posting in the language the majority are using?


----------



## sewingalot

Hilde said:


> What is with this secret conversation? How about posting in the language the majority are using?


She is saying "Do you think my secret is out about my magical pony and it's ability to grow awesome plants?"

Mizu- Good luck in school!!!


----------



## kyle3

Hilde it's japanese- if you're that curious cut and paste it into a translator- but lets not stifle the diversity of our online community! it's a positive thing!  

hope school is wonderful mizu-chan!

cheers-K


----------



## sewingalot

kyle3 said:


> Hilde it's japanese- if you're that curious cut and paste it into a translator- but lets not stifle the diversity of our online community! it's a positive thing!
> 
> hope school is wonderful mizu-chan!
> 
> cheers-K


Agreed! I miss mizu-chan already! :icon_cry:


----------



## mizu-chan

*Over due :/*

Hello everyone! It's been a long time hasn't it? I guess school has been getting the better of my lately and I just really haven't had time to update or post pictures of anything. The tank hasn't been torn down yet, but it will be soon. In May I'm moving out of our apartment here to a new house my parents just bought, then I'm going to be moving to Colorado end of July. I probably wont have time for planted tanks for a while. :/
I hope everyone has been well and healthy  I've been lurking every now and then and a lot of people have such great tanks! Ahh, can't believe I've missed so much. As for an update on the tank:

The only big news I really have is that my rams spawned! *bolivianram123* came over a coupld of days ago and called for me. He'd been looking into the tank when he notices around 20 small fry. So cute. I basically ran around screaming and waving my arms about. lol. I checked on the yesterday and found none. I'm pretty syre that was there first time even though I haven't looked in there for awhile. 

I'll post some pictures a little later tonight of what the tank looks like now. I added all of the shrimps from my 10 gallon so it looks pretty wild.


----------



## Hilde

So you are going to school away from home? You set up a new tank in dorm room?
Any pics of the tank? Same setup as before with no ferts but diy Co2?


----------



## kyle3

congrats on the rams!

cheers-K


----------



## skratikans

any pic updates?


----------



## monkeyruler90

updates?


----------



## Msouza91

I know this one is little old but, it's one of the best tanks ive ever seen!


----------



## erimar

That was a great looking tank!


----------

